# Did you reload anything today #2



## Ruger#3

Let start a new thread here.

A fellow member brought me a can of once fired 9MM brass he didn’t need to Chehaw. I got some depriming and polishing to do.


----------



## Jester896

Good Deal ...I woulda trade you you out some that was ready to go


----------



## 01Foreman400

About to get back to it myself.  Hopefully load up some 357 mag soon.


----------



## Jester896

01Foreman400 said:


> About to get back to it myself.  Hopefully load up some 357 mag soon.



what is slowing you down


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jester896 said:


> what is slowing you down



Three kids in basketball, deer season and work. ?


----------



## Ruger#3

01Foreman400 said:


> Three kids in basketball, deer season and work. ?



That’ll do it!


----------



## chase870

I have several cans of fired brass. I ended up with a large selection of reloading equipment several years ago liquidating an estate for an attorney I know. Many of you have followed my struggle with the 220 Swift neck bump disaster. Much of the brass will be things I will never reload, and I would be willing to give it to someone who can solve the neck bump issue I have with the 220 Swift. I am still not sure it's a gun issue as far as the tight chamber goes. I'm goanna have to break down and find someone smarter than me to solve the issue


----------



## Jester896

@chase870  I'll be there Wednesday...think I'll be safe by then


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> @chase870  I'll be there Wednesday...think I'll be safe by then


@rosewood in for the outcome...


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> @rosewood in for the outcome...




Want me to clean a spot off on the other seat for ya


----------



## chase870

Wednesday works Just say when. I loaded a few 220's the other day prior to the last stuck case debacle. They were kind of hard for the bolt to close on but it was possible to do just not as easy as factory ammo. I shot them today and they went bang seemed to hit what I was shooting at. I also shot some 30-06 I loaded and they defiantly had a different point of impact than the factory ammo I have zeroed the rifle with. I did not notice that with the 220 but I was shooting steel plates and not paper just mainly wanted to see if the rounds would go bang and I would live to talk about it.


----------



## Jester896

@chase870 PM sent


----------



## BriarPatch99

Ruger#3 said:


> Let start a new thread here.
> 
> A fellow member brought me a can of once fired 9MM brass he didn’t need to Chehaw. I got some depriming and polishing to do.



I went to Chehaw and came back with sack full of 357 SIG and .223 brass ....from one
and box full other stuff from another 

I got to get busy also..


----------



## Jester896

@BriarPatch99 might check...but that .223 is ready to roll...except for a little polish...just went through the cement mixer to wash off lube


----------



## Madman

2nd bucket load is finished cleaning.  Folks leaving lots of 5.56 once fired on the ground at the range too.


----------



## rosewood

Sorted maybe a few thousand 556/223 brass last night while watching TV.  Sorted LC, FC, Win/WCC, R-P, a few Hornadys then a bunch of various.

When that APP gets here I will be sizing/prepping the LCs for loading.  Sizing will go faster, but still gotta hold one by one on the Frankford Arsenal Case prep center to trim.  That is the part I hate, but better than manually cranking the old Lyman trimmer.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

That Dillon trimmer works great.  Sometime we take it off the press to do 300BLK when we chop stuff down...works great in a single stage press too.  

I have been deburring on my buddy's Lyman after he drills them on his RCBS trimmer.  Makes my crooked finger hurt and click


----------



## BriarPatch99

I showed Jester a little quick way to trim a bunch brass in a hurry on the cheap.
Place a Lee cutter with pilot shaft in a drill press(it will go in a 1/2" chuck)...

Use the drill table as the "stop" ... hold brass with hand....as quick as you can place a case and pull Handle ...run drill fast ....

Just don't put a lot of pressure on pilot tip as it will brad...


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> I showed Jester a little quick way to trim a bunch brass in a hurry on the cheap.
> Place a Lee cutter with pilot shaft in a drill press(it will go in a 1/2" chuck)...
> 
> Use the drill table as the "stop" ... hold brass with hand....as quick as you can place a case and pull Handle ...run drill fast ....
> 
> Just don't put a lot of pressure on pilot tip as it will brad...


good idea.  Guess you could clamp a shell holder in a vise on the press to help line it up also.


----------



## Geezer Ray

Hog food.


----------



## Dub

Geezer Ray said:


> Hog food.View attachment 1128135



Sweet !!!

Good seeing the Staball making an appearance. 

Hog food, indeed.


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> I showed Jester a little quick way to trim a bunch brass in a hurry on the cheap.
> Place a Lee cutter with pilot shaft in a drill press(it will go in a 1/2" chuck)...



I keep looking at the size of my finger compared to the size of yours...I might not be able to do pistol cases


----------



## BriarPatch99

rosewood said:


> good idea.  Guess you could clamp a shell holder in a vise on the press to help line it up also.



No need for the shell holder  as long as your table is 90 ° to the pilot shaft  ....

Too time consuming putting a case in the Lee shell holder ...if you are saying say a RCBS ....it won't work because the pilot controls the length  ....


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> No need for the shell holder  as long as your table is 90 ° to the pilot shaft  ....
> 
> Too time consuming putting a case in the Lee shell holder ...if you are saying say a RCBS ....it won't work because the pilot controls the length  ....


I have never used the Lee, hadn't considered the pilot.  That solves it.


----------



## Jester896

good to meet you chase870.  

Glad we got you up and running!  Even after a good fight on the one.. got the stuck case out glad the first two went smooth. Proper tools for the job are always a help.  Sorry I let the drill bit enter too far and bent the stem on the one even after backing it out.  If I remember what set it was I would get you a part # to order a new one.

thanks for the brass and the cut bait


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> good to meet you chase870.
> 
> Glad we got you up and running!  Even after a good fight on the one.. got the stuck case out glad the first two went smooth. Proper tools for the job are always a help.  Sorry I let the drill bit enter too far and bent the stem on the one even after backing it out.  If I remember what set it was I would get you a part # to order a new one.
> 
> thanks for the brass and the cut bait


Guess you figured out the case sizing issue then?  Do tell!


----------



## bullgator

I have 20 6PPC- USA cases on the bench and ready to load. Next time I head to the range I’ll bring my Sako along for fun.


----------



## chase870

rosewood said:


> Guess you figured out the case sizing issue then?  Do tell!



Well Chase shot 870's and a 7600 pump rifle for years these do not have some of the cleaning issues as a 700 bolt. My personal 700's that I bought new have never had hot loads shot in them just factory ammo. The two rifles I had issues with were bought used and had some cleaning issues not readily noticeable to the untrained eye. Jester was kind enough to show me a issue that can cause a bolt not to close easily and also just how little it takes to cause this. Very small brass chips and just a smidge of carbon is all it takes. One of my rifles had a stuck extractor and did not close on ammo with ease It seems that hot loads have been fired in these two rifles causing small chips of brass to accumulate in the extractor grove and other places in the bolt and cause this condition. He also showed me a wear sign on the bolt face that tells you the gun has been used to shoot some hot loads as well. So now I get to ride the short bus to Remington 700 Rifle cleaning class for two weeks and have my two Marines that work for me tell me "No matter how good and clean it looks on the outside take it all the way apart and clean everything before you have a malfunction. Jester also was very help full in knowledge of brass hardness as some brands are harder than others easier to size etc. Answered all my questions as far as case length bullet seating and anything else. Best lesson of the day is look at the bolt face and if it has some very small telltale signs it will save you lots of time and money, also it will let you know if a rifle has had hotter than factory ammo run through it. Now I will be ready to sure enough tear up some brass and equipment. I highly recommend Jester as a problem solver good guy to have on the team for sure and my dog likes him as well


----------



## rosewood

Good info!!  Glade he was willing and able to help!

Kudos to Jester!


----------



## Jester896

We had good discussions about shoulder bump and how to relate it to your goals.  We proved that if he wanted to he could get to about -.005 (-.002 more to minimum)to the minimum SAMMI size for his case with the equipment that he does have on hand.  We also went over accuracy type sizing for the more precision needs and only bumping it about -.001 - -.002 below the chamber depth to a more robust .003 - .004 field ammo type setup like factory ammo is.

One of his rifles was a little on the abused side and showed him some of the signs the other not so much.  I was able to get the ejector out and get it operational once again with the only tools we had available to us (  the bent die spindle and a small wooden worry hammer), and gave a good possible explanation for the experiences he was having with the bolts closing on the 2 rifles.  I am not a 700 Armour or a smith of that nature but was able to get it running.  Both should be given to a competent Armorer for a once over.

I think the only additional info I might give chase at this point if he was to ask would be those loads could use more powder


----------



## Dub

chase870 said:


> Well Chase shot 870's and a 7600 pump rifle for years these do not have some of the cleaning issues as a 700 bolt. My personal 700's that I bought new have never had hot loads shot in them just factory ammo. The two rifles I had issues with were bought used and had some cleaning issues not readily noticeable to the untrained eye. Jester was kind enough to show me a issue that can cause a bolt not to close easily and also just how little it takes to cause this. Very small brass chips and just a smidge of carbon is all it takes. One of my rifles had a stuck extractor and did not close on ammo with ease It seems that hot loads have been fired in these two rifles causing small chips of brass to accumulate in the extractor grove and other places in the bolt and cause this condition. He also showed me a wear sign on the bolt face that tells you the gun has been used to shoot some hot loads as well. So now I get to ride the short bus to Remington 700 Rifle cleaning class for two weeks and have my two Marines that work for me tell me "No matter how good and clean it looks on the outside take it all the way apart and clean everything before you have a malfunction. Jester also was very help full in knowledge of brass hardness as some brands are harder than others easier to size etc. Answered all my questions as far as case length bullet seating and anything else. Best lesson of the day is look at the bolt face and if it has some very small telltale signs it will save you lots of time and money, also it will let you know if a rifle has had hotter than factory ammo run through it. Now I will be ready to sure enough tear up some brass and equipment. I highly recommend Jester as a problem solver good guy to have on the team for sure and my dog likes him as well









Well done gentlemen.   Good stuff right there.


----------



## SC Hunter

The GON forum is just slap full of good people!


----------



## Jester896

SC Hunter said:


> The GON forum is just slap full of good people!


don't spread rumors


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> don't spread rumors


Yeah, I know, these folks are always getting up in someone else's bidness....


----------



## SakoL61R

Took a break from work and rolled a buncha little boolits for skeet.
Fiocchi primers working well.


----------



## bullethead

Picked this up today for $50. Just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Eagleview1

Reloaded about 20 rounds of predator poison…24.5gr VV N133 pushing a 55gr Vmax in 223. When I use up the last 40 or so 55gr I have I’ll be switching to the 53gr Vmax.


----------



## Darkhorse

It's been many years since I actually set out to hunt with my SBH 44 mag. pistol. I've carried it a lot and most of my recent kills came because I was wearing the SBH when a good shot opportunity came along.
For me to hunt with my SBH I insist on being prepared. That means I shoot it enough to develop good muscle memory and the concentration needed to ignore the blast and recoil so I can shoot something exactly where I want it shot. I want to start with light loads and work up from there. I need to give myself a year at least to get there. Just telling it like it is.
I haven't been loading for a couple of years. One of our recent hurricanes took off a third of the roof of my shop. Everything had to be moved out so a new roof and ceiling could be put on. I didn't even know where all my stuff was hiding.
But I set out to locate my equipment and load some light loads to get me started. I got most of that accomplished and ended up with a dozen 44's loaded with 17 grains of 2400, and 240 grain Hornady XTP's, I wanted a few more and I'll finish it up tomorrow.
Most people claim the muzzle blast and recoil doesn't bother them, their girlfriend or wife, nor the 7 year old daughter. But it does have a negative effect on my accurate shooting and starting low and working up is what works for me.


----------



## menhadenman

01Foreman400 said:


> Three kids in basketball, deer season and work. ?


Man that’s my house, too!

A few things I gotta get to:

- Cleaned a pile of 35 Rem, got my hands on some dies, have everything except bullets. Can only find spire point rounds online ?.

- Reload more test ammo for my manbun AR10... I think @BriarPatch99 identified an issue with light strikes. Turns out the misfires were all Nosler brass I picked up at the range a few years ago. Need to take some measurements, shame on me.

- Got a tote of 500 TNTs for my AAC, would like to get a good loaf worked up since my load with 125 TGKs are tough to find.

- Did musical scopes again, moving a DNZ mount to my 25-06. Have a pile of loads to test, tho that thing gobbles up factory ammo and spits them into small holes.

- Dialed in on two awesome 7RM loads, one with Retumbo and another with IMR4350. Need to get a tie breaker at 500 yds.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> We had good discussions about shoulder bump and how to relate it to your goals.  We proved that if he wanted to he could get to about -.005 (-.002 more to minimum)to the minimum SAMMI size for his case with the equipment that he does have on hand.  We also went over accuracy type sizing for the more precision needs and only bumping it about -.001 - -.002 below the chamber depth to a more robust .003 - .004 field ammo type setup like factory ammo is.
> 
> One of his rifles was a little on the abused side and showed him some of the signs the other not so much.  I was able to get the ejector out and get it operational once again with the only tools we had available to us (  the bent die spindle and a small wooden worry hammer), and gave a good possible explanation for the experiences he was having with the bolts closing on the 2 rifles.  I am not a 700 Armour or a smith of that nature but was able to get it running.  Both should be given to a competent Armorer for a once over.
> 
> I think the only additional info I might give chase at this point if he was to ask would be those loads could use more powder



May have to find a 700 Armour worked on cleaning the chamber on the 700 I have been shooting and its still tight. I'm not real confident on being able to put the bolt back together should I get it apart since I dont have the special bolt tool and strength in my hands might be a factor.


----------



## SakoL61R

Just finished rolling a party size bucket of fun.


----------



## menhadenman

Scored some 180 ELDM in .284, check out that BC @Dub ... paid $75 for 149 bullets, not terrible. Loaded some up over Retumbo up to 71.0 grains, sounds scary. 

PPU brass is a little janky but shoots. Never cleaned after redneck annealing with a torch in hand. @BriarPatch99 was right, BR2s do great, at least for the first 350 rounds. 

Will be interesting if these shoot and hit 3,000 FPS. That’s a big bullet at that speed!


----------



## menhadenman

And check this out... my second set of Lee dies (in 35 Rem). The first set is there for you old timers to reminisce. Scored some used brass, imagine paying  $5 for a box of 20 Core Lokt?

*Let’s Go Brandon!*


----------



## BriarPatch99

3000 fps MV ....still moving @ 1000 ..... 1943 fps


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> 3000 fps MV ....still moving @ 1000 ..... 1943 fps



That’d be smoking... 1943 FPS for a 180 at 1k ain’t far off of my 35 Rem at 100!

We’ll see, the Hornady manual has nothing on 180s, neither does Hodgdon online. Folks online are saying it can be done, I’ve got a 26” so maybe?


----------



## Steven037

Primed 100 Lapua .308. Still gotta decide what to load since it’ll be their first firing. Sized prepped primed and loaded 25 6.5 creedmoor for my sons rifle. Guess I’ll finish the .308 tomorrow since the weather is supposed to suck unless I get called into work.


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> That’d be smoking... 1943 FPS for a 180 at 1k ain’t far off of my 35 Rem at 100!
> 
> We’ll see, the Hornady manual has nothing on 180s, neither does Hodgdon online. Folks online are saying it can be done, I’ve got a 26” so maybe?



I got a feeling Reloder 33 (OEM: EI-Niesen 170 EA ... Reload Swiss RS80) .... may put you there if you could find data to get started .... it will put a 175 grain almost 2800 fps  out a 23.4" barrel ....  the grains is xxx  out the data ....

IMR 8133 may also ...

I will run it on Gordon's as it contains RS70 in the data base .... I will get to you later ...


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Scored some 180 ELDM in .284, check out that BC @Dub ... paid $75 for 149 bullets, not terrible. Loaded some up over Retumbo up to 71.0 grains, sounds scary.
> 
> PPU brass is a little janky but shoots. Never cleaned after redneck annealing with a torch in hand. @BriarPatch99 was right, BR2s do great, at least for the first 350 rounds.
> 
> Will be interesting if these shoot and hit 3,000 FPS. That’s a big bullet at that speed!
> 
> View attachment 1128995View attachment 1128996View attachment 1128997View attachment 1128998




Those look like cruise rockets!!!


----------



## Darkhorse

chase870 said:


> May have to find a 700 Armour worked on cleaning the chamber on the 700 I have been shooting and its still tight. I'm not real confident on being able to put the bolt back together should I get it apart since I dont have the special bolt tool and strength in my hands might be a factor.


What special tool is that? The few times I've had my 700 bolt apart I used a dime.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Reloder 33 would have worked but getting a 112% load in a case would  be a no go ...

IMR 8133 would but same problems 111%.  

Retumbo  113%

Vectan Tubal 7000 will you to 2982 fps if you can get a 109% compressed load which is safe ...but will be a packed load...


----------



## chase870

Darkhorse said:


> What special tool is that? The few times I've had my 700 bolt apart I used a dime.





Darkhorse said:


> What special tool is that? The few times I've had my 700 bolt apart I used a dime.



I heard there is a tool for it, of course I may be wrong I dont know alot about the 700 platform other than the basics bolt removal from action etc.


----------



## rmp

chase870 said:


> I heard there is a tool for it, of course I may be wrong I dont know alot about the 700 platform other than the basics bolt removal from action etc.



Kleinendorst bolt disassembly tool. I bought mine at Bruno’s years ago. Well worth the cost as I use it all the time.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> And check this out... my second set of Lee dies (in 35 Rem). The first set is there for you old timers to reminisce. Scored some used brass, imagine paying  $5 for a box of 20 Core Lokt?
> 
> *Let’s Go Brandon!*


I have a set of those in .38SPL if you would like them

@chase870 I use this Kleinendorst tool...just flip the hook over and the lever down...real easy.

Put a string in a vise with a good loop and hook the cocking piece.  Pull it out far enough to slide a dime into the slot in the firing pin when you get it out far enough to see the grove.


----------



## Darkhorse

Here are some posts explaining different methods of taking apart the 700 bolt. If you want to change the firing pin or springs then that will require a special tool.
https://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbt...topics/3207689/remington-700-bolt-disassembly


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> Reloder 33 would have worked but getting a 112% load in a case would  be a no go ...
> 
> IMR 8133 would but same problems 111%.
> 
> Retumbo  113%
> 
> Vectan Tubal 7000 will you to 2982 fps if you can get a 109% compressed load which is safe ...but will be a packed load...



I’m loading them pretty long, which helps... but that 71 gr of Retumbo cracks like my right knee when I crunch that bullet in there ?


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I have a set of those in .38SPL if you would like them.


Thanks for the offer, but my 38 SPL gets to ride on the Dillon... I ain’t necessarily old, but enough to not monkey with those old hand loading kits ?. I may tool around with this one day, maybe to learn the kids basics?


----------



## BriarPatch99

There are many different tools out there along with different way of doing it ...

<iframe width="786" height="442" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> I’m loading them pretty long, which helps... but that 71 gr of Retumbo cracks like my right knee when I crunch that bullet in there ?



What length you seating to ....   With a .8819" into case ....I get ...Propellant charge too high and a 141% loading ....

Do you know the h20 capacity of you chamber formed brass?

Let me make sure of your cartridge ....   .284 Winchester?

That is a problem of these intertwined threads ....


----------



## sleepr71

Thanks for that video BP99..I’ve never taken a 700 bolt apart. Somebody needs to send that guy a gun vise & socket set…he would have struggled a lot less?


----------



## Jester896

@chase870 here is a shorter video, it is 1 of a 4 part series from Brownells.  This one is lubricating the bolt like we talked about once it has been cleaned.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 here is a shorter video, it is 1 of a 4 part series from Brownells.  This one is lubricating the bolt like we talked about once it has been cleaned.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I really hope thats gonna be the issue with the two standard 220's I have. After the last yote hunt where I was absolutely over run. I will need more ammo for sure. Had no less than 5 run me over and I think there was more than that. Those 52gr hollow points are tough stuff on them. After our conversation I wonder what a 50gr Vmax is gonna do at about 3800fps. Like you said I can add a few more grains of powder.


----------



## Jester896

here is another video from the Brownells series and uses the tool I do
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Once the bolt issues are corrected I think it will all be fine.  If you need to send them to me...that's fine...just be sure to insure them... and I will turn them around ASAP.  Enough brakeclean, compressed air, and a scrub brush goes a long way


----------



## Darkhorse

menhadenman said:


> Man that’s my house, too!
> 
> Dialed in on two awesome 7RM loads, one with Retumbo and another with IMR4350. Need to get a tie breaker at 500 yds.



Back in the day we used whatever powder we could lay our hands on. As a result I had the chance to try a lot of different powders. IMR 3031, IMR 4320 and IMR 4350 were always on my bench because they just worked so well.
Seeing that I'm an old guy I'm more inclined to try a proven powder than a new one. So having said that I think I would work with the IMR 4350 as the mean to a good ending.
I am loading both the 7 RM and the 300 Win Mag. with IMR 4350 and I have no desire to change either one. My full power hunting loads are shooting into .500 or so and at max. load these rifles are deadly close up and way out there also.


----------



## chuckdog

*I have the** Kleinendorst 700 bolt tool. It's not something that I use nearly as often as I did when I did a lot of tinkering with 700's. Installed a number of lightweight high speed firing pin/springs and such.*

*It is a simple to use tool that makes 700 bolt disassembly a piece of cake.*

*Most rifles I've traded for over the years have never been deep cleaned. Many bolt assemblies are caked with dried grease and debris inside. There may be more versatile less expensive tools now, but decades ago they were handier than a hacksaw in prison and well worth their cost.*


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *Most rifles I've traded for over the years have never been deep cleaned. Many bolt assemblies are caked with dried grease and debris inside. There may be more versatile less expensive tools now, but decades ago they were handier than a hacksaw in prison and well worth their cost.*



First thing I do when I pick up another is a deep clean.  Most of the ones I get are the ones that don't shoot any more and they don't know what to do,

I also have the one in the video that Briar posted.  I have only used it once to install a Tubb Speedlock & Spring....sure made things easy.  If I ever break a firing pin spring I'm set


----------



## menhadenman

Got motivated again this morning and loaded up more 7RM - 168 VLDs over Retumbo, H3831sc, and IMR4350... all great loads for that rifle so loaded up 10 of each for next range trip (which will also have those 180 bombs).

Also prepped some 6.5 CM, case shown next to 7 for reference.


----------



## BriarPatch99

I will admit the guy in the video I posted was a little clumsy .... 

I don't own.the tool either ... 

I have never needed to completely strip a firing pin(Remington have others) ....I will pull the firing pin and wash out the bolt body & firing pin group with ether  ....then I blow it out good with air .....oil with light oil as the ether strips all oils.....then blow out good with air again ...


----------



## Steven037

Loaded up all my Lapua .308 with some varget and 175 smk. Found some good Peterson 6.5 creedmoor brass in my bucket some prepped and loaded 25 more of those for the boy.


----------



## menhadenman

Steven037 said:


> Loaded up all my Lapua .308 with some varget and 175 smk. Found some good Peterson 6.5 creedmoor brass in my bucket some prepped and loaded 25 more of those for the boy.


I like that Peterson brass!


----------



## Steven037

Someone gave me a gallon baggie of 6.5. Brass. Finallly went through it. Bunch of mixed headstamp. Half is small primer. I researched and the Peterson got good reviews and there were 25 so I got them loaded up. Looks real good once it’s cleaned up.


----------



## Mauser

Two weeks late but at least it arrived,case gauge for 35 rem and bullets for the Blackhawk


----------



## Jester896

Mauser said:


> Two weeks late but at least it arrived,case gauge for 35 rem and bullets for the Blackhawk


you need to swing in and grab these few cases I found in my stuff


----------



## Mauser

Yes sir, I hadn't forgot about ya. I've still got those 270wsm cases to bring you too.


----------



## menhadenman

Brownells has a bunch of primers as of right now... go get em!


----------



## sleepr71

menhadenman said:


> Brownells has a bunch of primers as of right now... go get em!



Thank You sir? Only had Small Rifle left as of about 1:30.


----------



## Dub

Very encouraged to see the fine folks at Starline filling orders on  a wide range of their offerings.

This .30'06 was showing as "backordered" when I placed the order.   Was on my doorsteps within the week.


----------



## rmp

Dub said:


> Very encouraged to see the fine folks at Starline filling orders on  a wide range of their offerings.
> 
> This .30'06 was showing as "backordered" when I placed the order.   Was on my doorsteps within the week.


?. You did well. I ordered 250 pieces of 40-65 and 250 pieces of 45-90 February last year. I’m in GA for a week but just received confirmation the 45-90 was delivered today. ?? The 40-65 isn’t even on the schedule yet but I’ve got better than 100 pieces and could always make some from my 45-70 brass if ever in a bind.


----------



## deerslayer357

Wish starling would send me my 41 mag and 480 ruger brass that I ordered in mid-2020


----------



## frankwright

Almost. I am going to try my hand at loading 7.62X39.
I will only load hunting rounds, I have some 123 Hornady SST's and some cases from Capital Cartridges on the way.
I did not have any of the recommended powders on hand and my local dealer only had CFE BLK so I will make that work.


----------



## rosewood

frankwright said:


> Almost. I am going to try my hand at loading 7.62X39.
> I will only load hunting rounds, I have some 123 Hornady SST's and some cases from Capital Cartridges on the way.
> I did not have any of the recommended powders on hand and my local dealer only had CFE BLK so I will make that work.


I would think H322, H335 or a flavor of 4198 would be perfect for that cartridge.  You may have to look at the 125 grain weight to see those options.

Rosewood


----------



## sleepr71

Interested to hear how that goes on the 7.62X39. I haven’t found ANY powder,at ANY retail/box stores in forever. I still work for a living & by the time I get off in the evenings..all of the good stuff is G-O-N-E. Guess that’s another perk of being retired(or unemployed) ?


----------



## rosewood

sleepr71 said:


> Interested to hear how that goes on the 7.62X39. I haven’t found ANY powder,at ANY retail/box stores in forever. I still work for a living & by the time I get off in the evenings..all of the good stuff is G-O-N-E. Guess that’s another perk of being retired(or unemployed) ?


Academy down here actually had a few lbs of powder for a couple of weeks.  Their prices were like $49 per lb and they sat there a bit.  Seems like the H4350 disappeared quick but some of the other powders lingered.

Rosewood


----------



## sleepr71

Hard to be picky when you find it these days:..


----------



## rosewood

sleepr71 said:


> Hard to be picky when you find it these days:..


This is true, but I already had like 5 lbs of the powder they had left that I paid half that for... hard to stomach twice as much when I wasn't out yet.


----------



## Steven037

Local prepping supply store had a good supply of Hogdon powder in today. Picked up 3lbs of 4064 to try with the .308. Probably the most powder I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## frankwright

sleepr71 said:


> Interested to hear how that goes on the 7.62X39. I haven’t found ANY powder,at ANY retail/box stores in forever. I still work for a living & by the time I get off in the evenings..all of the good stuff is G-O-N-E. Guess that’s another perk of being retired(or unemployed) ?


H4198 was my first choice and the AA was my 2nd but these days if you find it jump on it and I did not want to add shipping and hazmat to the price.
Moss Pawn in Jonesbore had a lot of powder just not what I needed.
I ordered bullets online and found out they had about five different bullets for the 7.62X39 at the store.
I was not aware Academy carried any powder.


----------



## chase870

Jester,
I got tired of fighting the battle with the 2 standard 700's and mounted the thermal on the VSSF 700 and zeroed at 50 yards yesterday with Hornady 55 grain factory loads. My reloads chamber just fine in this rifle and the brass was not origionaly fired in it, so I must be resizing the brass just fine. The 2 holes in the hand warmer were out of a cold clean barrel. One was with a factory load the other with one of my reloads. shot a total of 11 rounds 5 factory and 6 reloads. My reloads are 50 grain Vmax and factory loads are 55 grain Vmax. The question is.
1. Will the rifle shoot a little high as the barrel heats up?
2. How does this 50 yard zero compare to a 200 yard zero?, just havent had time to
    go to the farm and shoot 200 yards yet.


----------



## Dub

Was able to get the best mileage I could from hazmat fees on this order that arrived today.

They only allowed single quantities of W231....but looked a little further and saw they had HP-38....so it worked out the same.


----------



## chase870

Dub said:


> Was able to get the best mileage I could from hazmat fees on this order that arrived today.
> 
> They only allowed single quantities of W231....but looked a little further and saw they had HP-38....so it worked out the same.


Where did you order that from I can see where I may have to have more goodies


----------



## Dub

chase870 said:


> Where did you order that from I can see where I may have to have more goodies




Powder Valley


It's a hit & miss proposition but it worked out this time.



MidwayUSA is another spot that has been getting the stuff in.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Was able to get the best mileage I could from hazmat fees on this order that arrived today.
> 
> They only allowed single quantities of W231....but looked a little further and saw they had HP-38....so it worked out the same.



Wow, Santa came to town! Love that 4350, old brown mule!


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Wow, Santa came to town! Love that 4350, old brown mule!



First I've been able to score.

Same thing with the 4895....finally able to get some.

The 6.5MB & .30'06 gonna eat it up.


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> 1. Will the rifle shoot a little high as the barrel heats up?
> 2. How does this 50 yard zero compare to a 200 yard zero?, just havent had time to
> go to the farm and shoot 200 yards yet.



I believe you have what you need to see why it doesn't chamber or what happened if it doesn't when I left... if you run into that.

1. I would expect the barrel to slow a little bit as it heats up.
I think this is what your asking
2. If you zeroed at 50 I would expect it to be about 1.75 low @ 200 running 4200FPS


----------



## Jester896

Might load a few soon…. Picked up a box of these this morning.


----------



## Dub

To the casual observer it may appear the girls are sleeping away the morning.






To my more learned eye….I see they are keenly observant and watching guard over the 147gr coated lead tips from BadManBullets that arrived today.




Four 500rd boxes were in two flat rate USPS boxes.  He wrapped the 500rd boxes in pairs.


For the sake supporting  diversity…..half are red, half are black.

Balance is maintained.




This hombre had his giddyup mode engaged with this order.

Only 5 days passed from time of order to them up on the steps this morning……came from West coast, too.


----------



## frankwright

sleepr71 said:


> Interested to hear how that goes on the 7.62X39. I haven’t found ANY powder,at ANY retail/box stores in forever. I still work for a living & by the time I get off in the evenings..all of the good stuff is G-O-N-E. Guess that’s another perk of being retired(or unemployed) ?


I loaded the first 30 rounds of 7.62X39 today. I used CFE-BK Powder and 123gr Hornady SST bullets.
I ran into two problems which I overcame. One was I did not have the proper shell holder for my Lee hand priming tool,but I made one work.
Second, and I was aware of this, the Lee bullet seating die will not seat the SST bullet deep enough. I just added a small washer inside the die between the die and the seater. Plenty of adjustment now.
I am wafting for a 1-4X scope for my AR so won't get to the range until that comes in.
I only plan to reload hunting rounds as even though Joe tried to screw up, ammo can still be found "reasonably" cheap.


----------



## Jester896

loaded and checked about 2500 .223 when I got to my buddy's place (first time since before Christmas) and had a big time chatting it up.

Our other Brother came in with a box of those primers I picked up (shop local) and an 8# jug of Varget to use in the new 6mm Dashers he is building.  I still can't commit sadly.  Lots of talk about loads went on.

Several more folks show up and it turn into a good reminiscing session.  We got on M1As that my buddy built for himself and the other Brother.  Pulled out the targets for the 2 rifles.  And they both printed a .282 group at 600 yards is what it measured out to be.  Both of the rifles have been put up since then.  Our other Brother lost his in the fire.

When the Thompsons got pulled out I hadta go...don't want no part of that


----------



## Steven037

@Jester896 that a pile of .223. I’d never turn down shooting a Thompson. Picked up two more pounds of 4064 to make it five. Wanted to have all the same lot number since they didn’t have 8lb jugs. Need to get to the farm and shoot so i can have more brass. I think I like tinkering with loads and reloading as much as I like shooting. Almost anyways. Probably find a really accurate load and get bored and have to get or build another gun in a different caliber.


----------



## Jester896

That wasn't many at all.  Pour it all in a big jug and mix it good 
you don't understand how addictive some things can be for me.  I don't want to buy a Thompson...much less 2 to keep up


----------



## Steven037

@Jester896 Oh I do understand. My wife and my bank account don’t.


----------



## Jester896

it all went to one customer


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @BriarPatch99 , I got those 180s down the tube of my 7RM at sunrise. Balmy 24 degrees in Union Co.

Retumbo/PPU brass/BR2s/180 ELD-M. 2.725” CBTO.

68.8gr = 2,953 FPS (SD 30.0)
70.2gr = 3,027 FPS (SD 18.0)
70.6gr = 3,040 FPS (SD 5.9)
71.0gr = 3,069 FPS (SD 13.0)

All decent groups, around 1”. Slight pressure signs at 71, very light ejector marks. But the 70.6 looks good to me and consistent. I’ll probably load a few more up around that load +/- 0.2 gr and play a little with seating depth. Not as accurate as the 168 VLDs but I’ve got a big bag of em to shoot! And a 0.284 at that weight and speed is gonna be slippery.

* made some adjustments on scope between groups


----------



## BriarPatch99

Looks like it is working ... I will go back and see how the computer software checks as far as velocity...

Looks to be about 100 fps low on predicting...


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> Looks like it is working ... I will go back and see how the computer software checks as far as velocity...
> 
> Looks to be about 100 fps low on predicting...


Yes, I think they were a little shy, but not sure how other factors might’ve played into that. 3k is gettin it for a 180 tho.

Looks like 70.6 might be at a node, only 0.4% increase in speed for 0.4 gr; 2.5% increase in previous increment.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Yeah ....several factors could play into it ....barrel ...chamber ....


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> Yeah ....several factors could play into it ....barrel ...chamber ....


Forgot to ask you... I finally got my hand on some magnum primers. But been shooting BR2s for first 350+ shots on this rifle. Any benefit in changing? Maybe just test it?


----------



## BriarPatch99

Probably won't hurt anything ...may gain a few fps ...

I think the BR2 and the 200 are equal ...with the BR2 being more consistent ... the BR4 and the 450 are equal ...

With Retumbo may give better ignition .... cold weather ...makes even harder to ignite .... But at 24°  ...pretty cool ...

SD ....may drop a little due to better ignition ... as you see it already dropped when you got close to top load ...

If you try any "ball" powders ....probably be best to use 250 ...


----------



## sleepr71

frankwright said:


> I loaded the first 30 rounds of 7.62X39 today. I used CFE-BK Powder and 123gr Hornady SST bullets.
> I ran into two problems which I overcame. One was I did not have the proper shell holder for my Lee hand priming tool,but I made one work.
> Second, and I was aware of this, the Lee bullet seating die will not seat the SST bullet deep enough. I just added a small washer inside the die between the die and the seater. Plenty of adjustment now.
> I am wafting for a 1-4X scope for my AR so won't get to the range until that comes in.
> I only plan to reload hunting rounds as even though Joe tried to screw up, ammo can still be found "reasonably" cheap.



Cool. I bet it does good out of the AR platform


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> Probably won't hurt anything ...may gain a few fps ...



Reckon it’d influence pressure or accuracy at all? I’ll load some up to try out.


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Reckon it’d influence pressure or accuracy at all? I’ll load some up to try out.



May help accuracy(by getting more even ignition ....SD) .....may increase pressure very slightly ....I wouldn't swap out on a full on maximum load without backing off a couple tenths grain ... and then work back to max....


----------



## bullethead

Is retumbo temp sensitive?


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Is retumbo temp sensitive?


It's supposed to be one of the most insensitive ones out there but I don't know how to interpret all the different info out there. I think H4831, H4350, and Varget set the bar, but I've heard Retumbo is right in there. My gun range is probably 2500' in elevation and it's normally a lot cooler than the rest of Georgia... makes betterfor testing loads I'll use out west.


----------



## Jester896

H4350 tops the list from what I have read followed very very closely by Varget.  I can't remember where the others fell.


----------



## menhadenman

I’ll keep an eye out. I don’t load for my 44 or 45... not yet anyhow (for large pistol primers @Jester896 ). Accidentally replied here.


----------



## Jester896

bullethead said:


> Is retumbo temp sensitive?



here is one
https://precisionrifleblog.com/2016/06/19/powder-temp-stability-hodgdon-extreme-vs-imr-enduron/

still looking for Retumbo...not as many using it and H1000 that write about it...everything I see says it is right in line with the other Extreme offerings.


----------



## chuckdog

*I started with new Winchester .223 brass. Debur/Chamfer, FL size, uniformed length, debur/chamfer, uniformed flash holes, primed with Federal BR.*

*Been quite some time since I've loaded Varget in .223. My bolt rifles always liked it. Placed 24.5 and 25.0 grains behind 68 grain Hornady match. Loaded 5 of each.*

*The 24.5 charge crunched, but those 25.0's are very much compressed. Thought I was going to have to use a cheater bar to seat the rounds @ 2.250" .*

*These are loaded at 5.56 pressures.*

*I have some 73 grain ELD to try, but my supply of 68's makes me want these to shoot well from the Wylde chamber A2 profile stainless 18" 1/7 barrel.*

*Below is my test bed.*

*Standard PSA with a couple enhancements. Replaced the EPT Trigger with PSA Nickel Boron 2 Stage Trigger, (Excellent triggers for my applications) Ergo Pistol Grip, Vortex Pro 30mm rings, Burris 3X9X40 E1 scope. May eventually install a fixed stock too.*


*
An affordable lightweight one I expect to be a reasonably accurate "Do All" fun gun.*

*Thanks to BriarPatch99 glowing reviews and my own limited 6.5 experience with them, I'll probably see how Barnes TTSX do along the way...*

*Ended up being more about the test bed than the load. I wander at times.*


----------



## menhadenman

chuckdog said:


> *I started with new Winchester .223 brass. Debur/Chamfer, FL size, uniformed length, debur/chamfer, uniformed flash holes, primed with Federal BR.*
> 
> *Been quite some time since I've loaded Varget in .223. My bolt rifles always liked it. Placed 24.5 and 25.0 grains behind 68 grain Hornady match. Loaded 5 of each.*
> 
> *The 24.5 charge crunched, but those 25.0's are very much compressed. Thought I was going to have to use a cheater bar to seat the rounds @ 2.250" .*
> 
> *These are loaded at 5.56 pressures.*
> 
> *I have some 73 grain ELD to try, but my supply of 68's makes me want these to shoot well from the Wylde chamber A2 profile stainless 18" 1/7 barrel.*
> 
> *Below is my test bed.*
> 
> *Standard PSA with a couple enhancements. Replaced the EPT Trigger with PSA Nickel Boron 2 Stage Trigger, (Excellent triggers for my applications) Ergo Pistol Grip, Vortex Pro 30mm rings, Burris 3X9X40 E1 scope. May eventually install a fixed stock too.*
> 
> View attachment 1131048
> 
> *An affordable lightweight one I expect to be a reasonably accurate "Do All" fun gun.*
> 
> *Thanks to BriarPatch99 glowing reviews and my own limited 6.5 experience with them, I'll probably see how Barnes TTSX do along the way...*
> 
> *Ended up being more about the test bed than the load. I wander at times.*


Hey Chuck, I've got a similar rifle (1/7 stainless Wylde)... for a similar weight BTHP (69 gr), I've tried Benchmark, BLC-2, H335, and Varget in different combos of brass and primers. Loading close to mag length (2.250 to 2.260"), I've seen the best with Benchmark (22.0-22.3 gr) and Varget (24.0-24.2 gr). I've loaded to 25.5 gr with Varget and it was accurate and looking like the next node. But have in my notes that it was too hot for my liking.

I've done a little better with the 75 gr and 77 gr bullets. So far I think Varget and Benchmark are the better powders for this application, but just now testing with XBR thanks to @Jester896 who spared me a lb. Good luck!


----------



## rosewood

Used my new Lee APP to size and swage primer pockets on about 415 .223 brass last week, started trimming and just got around to finishing the latter 2/3 last night.  Got them in the tumbler now.  The trimming is the worst part, my finger is still sore from holding the brass last night in my trimmer.

As for the Lee APP, this thing greatly speeds up processing.  I think I sized and swaged all 415 pieces in maybe 1.5 hours.  And that was with 2 stuck cases, I apparently didn't lube well enough..  The press feeds, aligns and then kicks out each piece of brass.  You can feed cases in the tube with your left hand and pull lever with your right.  Way faster than the old way of having to feed and remove each one by hand.  I think I am going to like this.  And you can swap from sizing to swaging without messing with the feed system, just have to take out the top and bottom breech lock fittings with appropriate dies.  The feed system can be a tad cantankerous, if you go to fast, it gets confused and on occasion, a case hangs and when it releases, sends itself and the one it hit across the room.  No real big deal to handle though.  Just pick it back up, drop in the feed tube and move on.

They have done something nifty with the lever system, it seems like you don't have to move the handle as far as with other presses, and yet it isn't any more difficult to pull.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Prepped and ready to load!  Whew.  Prepping rifle brass is the worst part of loading.


----------



## chuckdog

menhadenman said:


> Hey Chuck, I've got a similar rifle (1/7 stainless Wylde)... for a similar weight BTHP (69 gr), I've tried Benchmark, BLC-2, H335, and Varget in different combos of brass and primers. Loading close to mag length (2.250 to 2.260"), I've seen the best with Benchmark (22.0-22.3 gr) and Varget (24.0-24.2 gr). I've loaded to 25.5 gr with Varget and it was accurate and looking like the next node. But have in my notes that it was too hot for my liking.
> 
> I've done a little better with the 75 gr and 77 gr bullets. So far I think Varget and Benchmark are the better powders for this application, but just now testing with XBR thanks to @Jester896 who spared me a lb. Good luck!



*Those Federal Benchrest Primers were likely not a good choice for the higher pressure 5.56 loads. The 25.0 grain Varget loads flattened all 5 and significantly cratered a couple. The good news is the 24.5 grain load worked great with the 68 grain Hornady. From my makeshift rest (left my stuff in my truck) at a steady rate of fire and a warm barrel with 3 touching it kept all 5 under an inch . Me on a better day and a decent rest this combo shows real promise.*


----------



## menhadenman

Midway has 41s right now... let’s go Brandon price tag tho. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1301170074


----------



## chuckdog

rosewood said:


> Prepped and ready to load!  Whew.  Prepping rifle brass is the worst part of loading.




*Either it's distorted by the plastic, or you just thought they were ready. *

**


*A loaders work is never done.*

*Makes me wonder why anyone that rolls their own would want a semi auto?*

*Yea, they're worth it.*


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *A loaders work is never done.*
> 
> *Makes me wonder why anyone that rolls their own would want a semi auto?*


or an Auto


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> or an Auto



Speaking of semi auto... I got up early and loaded up about 35 rounds for more testing on my AR10. All 2.800” OAL, 40.3, 40.5, 40.7 gr of H4350. Found that I had Hornady, RP, Win, and Nosler brass. Going to try groups with the same charge to see if that amounts to anything. Once I get a nice load I’ll load up a couple hundred on my Dillon.


----------



## Jester896

I used R-P when I did my ladders for .22-250.  Now I need to go back and work it in the Lapua that I bought for it


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I used R-P when I did my ladders for .22-250.  Now I need to go back and work it in the Lapua that I bought for it


I’d be curious to hear what you see in accuracy and speed. I’ve only really paid attention in my 7RM (PPU v Peterson) and 223 (LC, Hornady, Lapua) and haven’t noticed much difference. Then again they’re not shooting in the same hole like your 22-250?


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I’d be curious to hear what you see in accuracy and speed. I’ve only really paid attention in my 7RM (PPU v Peterson) and 223 (LC, Hornady, Lapua) and haven’t noticed much difference. Then again they’re not shooting in the same hole like your 22-250?


I have used only R-P in both my 22-250 and 7RM and they are the most accurate guns/loads I own.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

CCI 450s at Natchez right now. $$$ go get em.


----------



## menhadenman

Huge primer dump at Powder Valley today... better get after it.


----------



## menhadenman

Shot a pile of 25-06 and 6.5 this morning... will follow up on results. The H4831 was the one for the quarter bore... It was chilly! Also had Santa make a late stop. Been waiting for Peterson brass in 7RM to become available again. Took months but finally popped up at Graf’s. Spendy but I’ll pay.


----------



## Jester896

I can't remember without looking it up whether mine like IMR4831 or H4831 with the Hornady 117gr BTSP...but it is .26.

I can put my hands on Peterson SP .260...I think my buddy got 1K pieces to try from them at the Rifle Expo time before last.  It took them 6 or 7 months maybe longer to get it to him.  I just haven't shot .260s other than hunting in so long...I still have other loaded in R-P brass.


----------



## Jester896

Found it

it's IMR4831 Shot #1 is CCB and not included
seated to the cannalure and lightly crimped with a Lee FCD


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Found it
> View attachment 1131657
> it's IMR4831 Shot #1 is CCB and not included
> seated to the cannalure and lightly crimped with a Lee FCD



How much jump?


----------



## Jester896

a bunch  never measure it.  I tried to set it up like the Hornady factory round that shot .5


----------



## Dub

While at work yesterday some needed components arrived.

Sucks getting back into reloading at this time.....but it sucks worse not doing so.    I will enjoy my range time much more knowing I'll be able to shoot more & more often.

I'm not sure what to attribute my good luck with scoring Starline brass....but it's been greatly appreciated.   

I was not in great shape with .44mag and saw it available but backordered.   Also adding .38Super whenever I order anything from them because it's fast becoming a favorite and a cartridge I can see having ongoing appeal for me over the years ahead.


Starline has been 100% on the backordered stuff for me.....arriving within a week or two.

The cases have each appeared to be in "load ready" shape....so far. Primer pockets & flash holes look fine, to me, at least.   Not seeing much, if any, brass prep that'll be needed.

Gotta mic the length of some of the .308 & .30'06 cases for confirmation....but it's looking good so far.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> While at work yesterday some needed components arrived.
> 
> Sucks getting back into reloading at this time.....but it sucks worse not doing so.    I will enjoy my range time much more knowing I'll be able to shoot more & more often.
> 
> I'm not sure what to attribute my good luck with scoring Starline brass....but it's been greatly appreciated.
> 
> I was not in great shape with .44mag and saw it available but backordered.   Also adding .38Super whenever I order anything from them because it's fast becoming a favorite and a cartridge I can see having ongoing appeal for me over the years ahead.
> 
> 
> Starline has been 100% on the backordered stuff for me.....arriving within a week or two.
> 
> The cases have each appeared to be in "load ready" shape....so far. Primer pockets & flash holes look fine, to me, at least.   Not seeing much, if any, brass prep that'll be needed.
> 
> Gotta mic the length of some of the .308 & .30'06 cases for confirmation....but it's looking good so far.



@Dub , you @Jester896  and @BriarPatch99 are quickly becoming my idols ... I must be about ten years behind y'all, but definitely stepping up my game. 

Got some new components on the way for another AR build. Not sure what I'll put on top... maybe dive into the rebranded 243 game (6 mm)? Tumbling brass while I work today, gotta spin up some more 25-06... nearly forgot how much I enjoy shooting that rifle.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> @Dub , you @Jester896  and @BriarPatch99 are quickly becoming my idols ... I must be about ten years behind y'all, but definitely stepping up my game.
> 
> Got some new components on the way for another AR build. Not sure what I'll put on top... maybe dive into the rebranded 243 game (6 mm)? Tumbling brass while I work today, gotta spin up some more 25-06... nearly forgot how much I enjoy shooting that rifle.





Naw, brother....you got it backwards with me.

I'm taking my direction from you and the other gentlemen here.


I've been laying back in the cut and grinding things out....stocking up on known good staples whilst weathering a few storms.

Calmer seas now and I'm hosting the sail and setting the course for open water.  I've lost my first mate so my course may be somewhat erratic.


Plenty shot, powder & fuse for the cannons.  No worries about much at all.   


Embarking on a jihad against paper, steel and a few deer. 

Finishing out my next 6 years before retirement....future plans for raising a pair of puppies....and perhaps if I'm truly blessed I'll have the honor and privilege of being a grandfather.







Life is not always easy....sometimes it's a real kick in the groin.....but if you stick with it you are given a chance to stand back up and get back in the fight, Lord willing. 

It's now the 5th round or later and I'm coming outa my corner punchdrunk and staggering a bit....but still have some juice and a strong desire to remain standing at when the bell rings.   I won't go down. 



Life for me is getting simplistic.   I've never been a complicated sorta person....now getting downright transparent and predictable.     If I'm not at work....making money to pay the bills....then I'm either chilling with the dogs sipping coffee or out somewhere pulling a trigger.

Simple living.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Naw, brother....you got it backwards with me.
> 
> I'm taking my direction from you and the other gentlemen here.
> 
> 
> I've been laying back in the cut and grinding things out....stocking up on known good staples whilst weathering a few storms.
> 
> Calmer seas now and I'm hosting the sail and setting the course for open water.  I've lost my first mate so my course may be somewhat erratic.
> 
> 
> Plenty shot, powder & fuse for the cannons.  No worries about much at all.
> 
> 
> Embarking on a jihad against paper, steel and a few deer.
> 
> Finishing out my next 6 years before retirement....future plans for raising a pair of puppies....and perhaps if I'm truly blessed I'll have the honor and privilege of being a grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not always easy....sometimes it's a real kick in the groin.....but if you stick with it you are given a chance to stand back up and get back in the fight, Lord willing.
> 
> It's now the 5th round or later and I'm coming outa my corner punchdrunk and staggering a bit....but still have some juice and a strong desire to remain standing at when the bell rings.   I won't go down.
> 
> 
> 
> Life for me is getting simplistic.   I've never been a complicated sorta person....now getting downright transparent and predictable.     If I'm not at work....making money to pay the bills....then I'm either chilling with the dogs sipping coffee or out somewhere pulling a trigger.
> 
> Simple living.



I'm learning from you on this front too pal... simpler living is definitely on the horizon for me. Might take a few years but I'll get there.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub I applaud your outlook on stuff, life and just in general! Simplistic is the way to be and how I'm most comfortable. I'm younger than most on this board at 32 but I've seen enough of the world and been around enough people in other countries to know I love my simple little life. I feel like I was born 150 years to late. Cheers to cute pups, good coffee and lots of reloading strokes.


----------



## BriarPatch99

This is a "hobby" that we can all learn from each other .... I learn something new every day ... if I didn't ....then I have had  a not so good day ...

I am getting to that point in life(66)where my brain doesn't absorb knowledge as well as it used to(pre Covid ...that stuff hit me hard)... so it takes more concentration than it used to...

Knowledge is not knowing every thing .... Knowledge is knowing where to find that you do not know...


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> Knowledge is not knowing every thing .... Knowledge is knowing where to find that you do not know...


That is what my high school industrial arts teacher always said and I still live by it.


----------



## marlin

I didn’t reload anything but I did pick up 100 6mm rem loaded with 85gr Sierra hp’s and 150 7-08’s loaded with 140gr nosler ballistic tips. Both loads for ruger #1’s.


----------



## GregoryB.

marlin said:


> I didn’t reload anything but I did pick up 100 6mm rem loaded with 85gr Sierra hp’s and 150 7-08’s loaded with 140gr nosler ballistic tips. Both loads for ruger #1’s.


I use that same 7mm-08 load in my #1. That rifle puts 3 of those NBT's into 1 ragged hole @100 yards.


----------



## rosewood

Bulge busted about 450 or so 10mm Wednesday afternoon (on the new APP, took about 20 min) then loaded up 100 target loads on the 550B.  Finished up with about 300 more last night.  Going to go get them out of the tumbler and put in storage ammo can this AM.  Should be good for a few more range visits. 

Rosewood


----------



## deerslayer357

Didn’t reload anything today but thinking about it for tomorrow.
Question before I bite off more than I can chew-  How hard would it be to form 7mm/08 brass from once fired commercial (non-military) 308 brass?  Is it as simple as cleaning, lubing, and running through full length sizing die?
Or is annealing or some other process required?


----------



## Adam5

This afternoon was 9mm +P.

Berry’s 124gr Hybrid Defensive hollow points, over 6.6gr of Power Pistol, in Federal primed Winchester +P marked nickel cases. We loaded 350 of these, then 100 of the same load with Extreme 124gr hollow points.

They should be good for approx 1250fps from a 4” barrel. That’s what Federal states they tested this load with 124gr HydroShocks at.


----------



## rosewood

deerslayer357 said:


> Didn’t reload anything today but thinking about it for tomorrow.
> Question before I bite off more than I can chew-  How hard would it be to form 7mm/08 brass from once fired commercial (non-military) 308 brass?  Is it as simple as cleaning, lubing, and running through full length sizing die?
> Or is annealing or some other process required?


It is that simple,  however,  when I tried it, I found the necks were too thick and needed to be turned down else the case didn't have enough room to expand and release bullet, possibly being dangerous pressure wise. I nixed the idea since I didn't want to buy a neck turning kit.  However, that was on my gun, your neck may not be as tight.

You can always try a couple, load dummy rounds and see if it chambers freely or is tight.  Don't size and load a bunch like I did and have to pull them.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

deerslayer357 said:


> Is it as simple as cleaning, lubing, and running through full length sizing die?



do 1 case and measure the neck thickness...your looking for .014 it would be better if you had a ball end mic but calipers may be close enough to tell you what you need to know.  Might be better to ream the inside rather than the outside if they are too thick...either way it may require tools you might not have now.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Seat a bullet ... Measure the outside diameter .... subtract the bullet diameter  ....divide the result by two .... that give you the brass neck thickness .......

This is better than trying to measure the thickness with a caliper because the jaws don't fit the brass correctly....


----------



## menhadenman

@BriarPatch99 and @Jester896 , who makes the best calipers? I’ve got 2 RCBS and a digital FA, don’t know if I’m missing out on something better.


----------



## Jester896

Starrett...or that good Japanese Co that starts with an M.. but yours will do the same thing for less money...spend that on something else 

I have a Hornady, a RCBS, a Craftsman a Japanese ball mic... I also have an electronic FA and an electronic Hornady and another brand.

When I compare them they all have the same answer...only real difference may be duty cycles


----------



## chuckdog

*I've went both ways with Remington brass. I had a pile of 7-08 brass and an M1A that chewed through .308 brass after just a few loadings.*

*Before that I had plenty of .308 brass and needed 7-08. I don't recall any issues. I load a couple unprimed/uncharged rounds to make sure they chamber easily.*

*I'm still using some 7-08 marked brass in an AR and bolt rifles today.*

*Same for 7X57 and .257 Roberts. Traditionally .257 Roberts brass was harder to come by. I'd neck down the more plentiful 7X57. I never imagined a day when I would have to buy .257 Bob to neck up to 7mm, but it happened.*

*I still remember the first time I took a 30-06 all the way down to .25-06. Just didn't seem possible that it could safely be done so easily. That's the biggest leap I recall making in a single pass. I was surprised the new and once fired 06 brass chambered fine in the 25-06 rifle. I still use the load a dummy round and see if it chambers properly method. *


----------



## deerslayer357

So load 1 dummy round, make sure it chambers easily, and if it does load the rest of the 20 pieces?


----------



## chuckdog

deerslayer357 said:


> So load 1 dummy round, make sure it chambers easily, and if it does load the rest of the 20 pieces?



*I'll try at least two at random. It's easy enough to pull the dummy rounds with a kinetic puller. I also recommend test firing a couple before proceeding to load a lot of them.*


----------



## chase870

Well, I am getting brave now. Jester was good enough to come to the rescue with my reloading learning curve. It was not a reloading problem it was a gun problem.These will chamber in two of my rifles with ease, these two rifles have been taken care of, and it appears the other two I have problems with have not. The problem children in my 220 Swift family were adopted off gun broker and guns.com, looked good on the outside but have had a hard life and will require a trip to a qualified Remington 700 armorer. I'd say they were shot pretty hard and never cleaned well internally. Jester was good enough to show me some things that are easily overlooked. If they can be made right, I may have one threaded to allow for a suppressor. I'll try these out today and see how they do. Federal primers 36 grains of IMR 4064 and a 52-grain hollow point.


----------



## chuckdog

Adam5 said:


> This afternoon was 9mm +P.
> 
> Berry’s 124gr Hybrid Defensive hollow points, over 6.6gr of Power Pistol, in Federal primed Winchester +P marked nickel cases. We loaded 350 of these, then 100 of the same load with Extreme 124gr hollow points.
> 
> They should be good for approx 1250fps from a 4” barrel. That’s what Federal states they tested this load with 124gr HydroShocks at.
> View attachment 1132333



*I don't recall seeing anything but silver Federal Small Pistol Primers before.*

*The newest one I have are about 15 years old. Federal's oversized packaging has been a deterrent of me buying any since. Oh I wouldn't let a little thing like that deter me now!*

*Slicked up revolver shooters love Federal primers. They're friendly to lightweight hammer springs.*


----------



## chuckdog

chase870 said:


> Well, I am getting brave now. Jester was good enough to come to the rescue with my reloading learning curve. It was not a reloading problem it was a gun problem.These will chamber in two of my rifles with ease, these two rifles have been taken care of, and it appears the other two I have problems with have not. The problem children in my 220 Swift family were adopted off gun broker and guns.com, looked good on the outside but have had a hard life and will require a trip to a qualified Remington 700 armorer. I'd say they were shot pretty hard and never cleaned well internally. Jester was good enough to show me some things that are easily overlooked. If they can be made right, I may have one threaded to allow for a suppressor. I'll try these out today and see how they do. Federal primers 36 grains of IMR 4064 and a 52-grain hollow point.



*You have some great help.*


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> @BriarPatch99 and @Jester896 , who makes the best calipers? I’ve got 2 RCBS and a digital FA, don’t know if I’m missing out on something better.



I don't know .... but I use three different ones  ... my better ones are Fowler... a Harbor Freight & a Lyman plastic .... 

I grab the Lyman 95% time ....as a quick check ... I get out the Fowlers for more precise stuff ....  if it gets down to real precision I get out the micrometers .... they Fowlers also .... I also have a dial indicator that does some measurements also ... 

I also made a homemade neck turner to use ....

There are much higher priced equipment out there ...


----------



## BriarPatch99

deerslayer357 said:


> So load 1 dummy round, make sure it chambers easily, and if it does load the rest of the 20 pieces?



Measure the outside diameter of a factory round neck ....then measure the outside of one your resized .308 brass test rounds ...

Compare the difference between the two ... that will give you a way to know how much thicker your 7/.308 brass is...


----------



## rmp

BP99 is spot on as per usual.

You can also measure the diameter across the neck of a couple pieces of 7mm08 brass fired in your chamber vs a couple loaded rounds in the necked down brass. The difference is the amount of clearance you have or don’t have.

Fowler and Mitutoyo here.


----------



## deerslayer357

Got 20 pieces of 308 brass and no 308, was just trying to figure out a way to make them useful instead of leaving them sitting on my bench.
Stuck the depriming pin on the first one, got it out and put everything up, so they will sit on the bench a while longer!  19 pieces free to good home around Lexington or Washington GA.


----------



## BriarPatch99

deerslayer357 said:


> Got 20 pieces of 308 brass and no 308, was just trying to figure out a way to make them useful instead of leaving them sitting on my bench.
> Stuck the depriming pin on the first one, got it out and put everything up, so they will sit on the bench a while longer!  19 pieces free to good home around Lexington or Washington GA.



No reason to give up now ... just make sure you lube them well ....I like to use Imperial wax for this type sizing.....

If ever the "situation" gets worse... at least you'd know ...well I can make 7/08 out .308 if I need too...  

I do stuff like this all the time ...just to prove to myself I can do something .... Some times it comes in handy ...


----------



## deerslayer357

*I used the Lee sizing wax.  Called myself lubing it well without over- lubing shoulders.  Must have needed some inside the “shoulders” of the case*


----------



## Jester896

deerslayer357 said:


> Stuck the depriming pin on the first one,



I don't understand...are these military crimped cases the pin got stuck in...or do you mean the expander got stuck coming out?


----------



## deerslayer357

Sorry jester- the Expander got stuck on way out.  Was actually surprised how little force it took to resize, then expander stuck and pulled out of die (Lee)


----------



## Jester896

ahh...that might be a good sign the neck might be too thick...maybe you need to look for a .308


----------



## rosewood

rmp said:


> BP99 is spot on as per usual.
> 
> You can also measure the diameter across the neck of a couple pieces of 7mm08 brass fired in your chamber vs a couple loaded rounds in the necked down brass. The difference is the amount of clearance you have or don’t have.
> 
> Fowler and Mitutoyo here.


That is the "M" word..


----------



## deerslayer357

Jester896 said:


> ahh...that might be a good sign the neck might be too thick...maybe you need to look for a .308



Kinda silly to buy a rifle for a measly 19 pieces of once fired brass that was free, but it may very well end up happening??


----------



## rmp

Before Lapua started making 7mm08 brass, I performed this very operation using 308 Lapua exclusively.  Imperial wax and a Redding full length sizer. Completely uneventful except seating was a little tougher. Ended up with a bushing die to control tension but that was more just personal preference than necessity. Never been a fan of Lee decapping rod assembly.


----------



## Jester896

deerslayer357 said:


> Kinda silly to buy a rifle for a measly 19 pieces of once fired brass that was free, but it may very well end up happening??



lemme know when you get it and I will donate a couple handfuls for it...think there is a 5 gal bucket somewhere in the shop ready to load


----------



## BriarPatch99

Yeah ...them Lee expanding rods will slide out ....of course that depends on how tight you had it tightened....  

Won't hurt to smear a little lube in mouth case ...makes withdrawal much easier ....

I use  the RCBS neck brush with a little Imperial wax on it ...but you could use a swab with a little Lee to do the same ...


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> This afternoon was 9mm +P.
> 
> Berry’s 124gr Hybrid Defensive hollow points, over 6.6gr of Power Pistol, in Federal primed Winchester +P marked nickel cases. We loaded 350 of these, then 100 of the same load with Extreme 124gr hollow points.
> 
> They should be good for approx 1250fps from a 4” barrel. That’s what Federal states they tested this load with 124gr HydroShocks at.
> View attachment 1132333





Dangitman.....those are gonna be stout.    

That's a serious dose of PP.   

Looking forward to hearing about your range report on them.  







Jester896 said:


> ahh...that might be a good sign the neck might be too thick...maybe you need to look for a .308




Seems legit.

Every hunter owes themselves at least one .308 Win.  








deerslayer357 said:


> Kinda silly to buy a rifle for a measly 19 pieces of once fired brass that was free, but it may very well end up happening??





No sir.....that's a perfectly serviceable ratio of brass / new rifle justification.   

Any reason will suffice.   Any.

Especially if it's a .308 Win.    Great hunting round.

Only problem with buying new rifles is they tend to want new scopes, too.......and dies. 

You can't waste those 19 cases, though.


----------



## chuckdog

BriarPatch99 said:


> Yeah ...them Lee expanding rods will slide out ....of course that depends on how tight you had it tightened....
> 
> Won't hurt to smear a little lube in mouth case ...makes withdrawal much easier ....
> 
> I use  the RCBS neck brush with a little Imperial wax on it ...but you could use a swab with a little Lee to do the same ...




*Before use and anytime after cleaning I use two wrenches on Lee sizing dies. They are of course designed to slip instead of bend/breaking, but I tighten them fairly tight.*

*I place the die body horizontally on the bench. On the body I use a long 3/4" positioned against the bench for steady stop. I then use a 1/2" or 7/16" to tighten the rod tensioner in the die body. Don't quote on the wrench sizes.*

*I also use RCBS nylon brushes to lightly lube inside the case neck. I have one for small one for larger diameter case mouths. The brush can also remove carbon or other unwanted material that may be hiding there.*


----------



## menhadenman

Tumbled, sized and primed about three dozen 25-06 cases. Never reloaded for this rifle, a Savage 110. Bought it in 2007, two shots to get on paper then a clover leaf with the next three with Hornady 117 SSTs. Used the rest of the box to stack about 10 antelope and 4 mule deer over the next decade. 

Last week I loaded up some SSTs over H4350 and H4831. The 4831 had better groups (down to half inch), and the rest were solid ~1”ish  but not as impressive as factory loads. 

Got up early today to get a better handle on jam on this rifle and dimensions of the factory loads. Grabbed a sized/empty case, Dremel tool and a bullet. Chamber to seat, extract, measure. Much better than that Stony Point gauge. 

This rifle’s jam is 2.698” base to ogive (+/- 0.001”). The factory ammo has a “jump” of 0.061 and shoots like a laser. 

Next loads will be H4831 around the charges that looked good last week. I’ll test 0.061” jump vs 0.020” (what I been learned). Also have some 120 Partitions against SSTs that are killing machines.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up about 40 rounds of 10mm last night using the 155 XTP and 2 loads each of CFE Pistol and BE-86.  Hopefully will find one that is accurate with a good SD for use in my S&W1013.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Tumbled, sized and primed about three dozen 25-06 cases. Never reloaded for this rifle, a Savage 110. Bought it in 2007, two shots to get on paper then a clover leaf with the next three with Hornady 117 SSTs. Used the rest of the box to stack about 10 antelope and 4 mule deer over the next decade.
> 
> Last week I loaded up some SSTs over H4350 and H4831. The 4831 had better groups (down to half inch), and the rest were solid ~1”ish  but not as impressive as factory loads.
> 
> Got up early today to get a better handle on jam on this rifle and dimensions of the factory loads. Grabbed a sized/empty case, Dremel tool and a bullet. Chamber to seat, extract, measure. Much better than that Stony Point gauge.
> 
> This rifle’s jam is 2.698” base to ogive (+/- 0.001”). The factory ammo has a “jump” of 0.061 and shoots like a laser.
> 
> Next loads will be H4831 around the charges that looked good last week. I’ll test 0.061” jump vs 0.020” (what I been learned). Also have some 120 Partitions against SSTs that are killing machines.
> 
> View attachment 1132794View attachment 1132795


I typically use a once fired case without resizing.  Maybe hunt through a few to find one that is tight enough to hold the bullet in place until you chamber it.  I have also did a short partial resize on the neck to increase the tension.  Never considered cutting a case like you did.  Them things cost too much to be cutting on.....

I also make it a point to go ahead and measure and note other bullets that I might load for future and put them in my reloading excel spreadsheet for future reference.

Rosewood


----------



## chase870

In .223 I have a load in the Lyman book for IMR 4064 and a 69 grain bullet. It seem like this is compressing the powder 24 grains is in the middle of the powder charge weights. I know there is a danger or pressure with compressed loads It doesnt mention this in load book


----------



## Jester896

@chase870 according to Hodgdon it is compressed at 24.0gr of IMR4064 and that is a max load.

you can look it up here
https://www.hodgdonreloading.com/reloading-data-center?rdc=true&type=54


----------



## bullethead

Some partial boxes of Sierra 165gr hpbt Game King's arrived in the mail today. 85 in one box, 77 in the other.


----------



## BriarPatch99

chase870 said:


> know there is a danger or pressure with compressed loads It doesnt mention this in load book



There is no danger with compressed loads that are from reliable data sources...


----------



## rmp

reply regarding Lee...as always to each their own. After you pull the decapping rod out a few times necking brass up or down, it gets frustrating. Then you notice how pretty much every other company makes rifle dies with a threaded rod. Sure makes adjustment, inspection, and cleaning easier too. Thumb and forefinger easy. A few dollars well spent and less likely to raise your blood pressure. 

I might just be incredibly lucky but I load for about 35 different rifle cartridges so obviously have die sets accordingly. Not counting additional specialty dies nor duplicate die sets for cartridges where I have multiple rifles...never bent or broke a decapping rod. 
Hornady dies once had the same genius idea but they've since wised up. 
I like Lee for their cast bullet sizing and factory crimp die. 
YMMV


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> There is no danger with compressed loads that are from reliable data sources...


My 7RM Retumbo load sounds like granny cracking her knuckles when I pull that lever... load em long and you can get away with it ?


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> There is no danger with compressed loads that are from reliable data sources...



you would think that Lyman would be a good source...if I read what he said right...they have 24gr as a middle of the road load at 24gr of 4064


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 according to Hodgdon it is compressed at 24.0gr of IMR4064 and that is a max load.
> 
> you can look it up here
> https://www.hodgdonreloading.com/reloading-data-center?rdc=true&type=54



The load data is a b


Jester896 said:


> you would think that Lyman would be a good source...if I read what he said right...they have 24gr as a middle of the road load at 24gr of 4064


Yep I'll look at it again but since I'm new to rifle and pistol loading I'll take my Grandfathers advice on shotshell reloading never exceed the manufactures recommendations. I figure middle of the road on charge rates is a good place to stay until I have a lot more experience


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 according to Hodgdon it is compressed at 24.0gr of IMR4064 and that is a max load.
> 
> you can look it up here
> https://www.hodgdonreloading.com/reloading-data-center?rdc=true&type=54


Loaded a few test rounds and they all went bang cycled in the gun, didn't blow the gun up or blow the supressor off the barrel. I might be good to go with that load.


----------



## chase870

Now the bullet question. Will a match grade BTHP or FBHP have good expansion when used hunting, or will it punch a hole like a FMJ?? The Hollow point looks kinda small to me


----------



## menhadenman

chase870 said:


> Now the bullet question. Will a match grade BTHP or FBHP have good expansion when used hunting, or will it punch a hole like a FMJ?? The Hollow point looks kinda small to me


Depends on the speed and caliber... I’ve been schooled on this topic - rounds like the ELDM and TMK will destroy a critter better than many hunting loads. I’ve killed over 50 critters with 35 Rem Core Lokt and 25-06 SSTs but been mo educated on tipped match bullets. I wouldn’t let it get into your head, most anything with 700 lbs of energy and a good and well-places bullet will stack a whitetail.

The FBHP are better for varmints; better known for disrupting early and guys complain about lack of penetration. But some say slower speeds they do right.


----------



## Jester896

I would be inclined to follow Hodgdon's findings that 24.0gr is a max "C" load for .223 with a 69gr bullet without having any more data like what the primers, cases and bolt lift were like....I wouldn't increase the load much more than that without a radar or chrono either 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BriarPatch99

@chase870 ...Sierra lists 24.1 grains IMR 4064 as a maximum load with their 69 grain ...no mention of compression...


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> @chase870 ...Sierra lists 24.1 grains IMR 4064 as a maximum load with their 69 grain ...no mention of compression...


I didn't know what 69gr bullet he was using but Nosler doesn't list 4064 in their 69gr load data and the new Hornady doesn't either


----------



## BriarPatch99

Jester896 said:


> you would think that Lyman would be a good source...if I read what he said right...they have 24gr as a middle of the road load at 24gr of 4064



Lyman is normally good to go .... their 25.5 grain load would certainly be a compressed load  if 24.0 is ... what percentage of compression ...who knows .... that load is in CUP pressure. 
I don't have any IMR 4064 to see or 69 grain bullets either. ...

Run it on Gordon's while you can ...


----------



## Jester896

i have 4064 and 69gr. that might be quicker than me using Gordon's


----------



## menhadenman

Up at 430 to knock out those SSTs before kids get up... only loaded 4 of the Partitions. Didn’t adjust the stem and they seated much deeper than the SSTs at the same setting. These 4 will have a crazy jump (0.091) but there’s only one way to find out if it’s bad...

Also found a box of 117 Sierra game kings that I suppose deserve attention.


----------



## Dub

chase870 said:


> Loaded a few test rounds and they all went bang cycled in the gun, didn't blow the gun up or blow the supressor off the barrel. I might be good to go with that load.




Is your .223 loading for an AR or bolt gun ?


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> you would think that Lyman would be a good source...if I read what he said right...they have 24gr as a middle of the road load at 24gr of 4064



Here it is, I think I'll stick with the low side for this


----------



## frankwright

My good friend has been bugging me about reloading the 45-70 325 gummy tips FTX bullets in cut down and Hornady short cases.
He told me he had 100 bullets coming my way so I will give it a try if I can find some IMR 4831. Luckily I have primers.
I did order a Lyman trimmer with drill adapter and it will be handy for doing my other rounds also.
I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Jester896

@frankwright is it set up to trim to normal length or the FTX case length?


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> My good friend has been bugging me about reloading the 45-70 325 gummy tips FTX bullets in cut down and Hornady short cases.
> He told me he had 100 bullets coming my way so I will give it a try if I can find some IMR 4831. Luckily I have primers.
> I did order a Lyman trimmer with drill adapter and it will be handy for doing my other rounds also.
> I will let you know how it goes!




IMR 4831 is one that I've been finding "in-stock" at Midway, PV and other spots over the last few months.  Even saw 8lb kegs, too.  

Just not seeing brass anywhere at the moment.




I remember seeing the verbiage in the Hornady manual on those tips....but can't for the life of me remember the why's regarding the shorter trim length 


I can recall thinking I was glad to avoid the extra trim by using the 300gr ProHunters & 405gr lead. 

Now I'm curious and will have to break out the Hornady manual before bedtime tonight.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I remember seeing the verbiage in the Hornady manual on those tips....but can't for the life of me remember the why's regarding the shorter trim length


Those Bullets have a longer ogive and to keep the oal correct the cases have to be cut shorter so the bullets can be crimped in the proper place on the bullet and not push the bullet in the case.

Similar reason u have to use truncated cone bullets in the .357 sig.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up about 150 124 XTPs in the 9mm last night using Longshot and Fed SP primers.  Got them in the tumbler shining up now.  Also loaded about 20 with the Lehigh 68 grain extreme defender bullets to test out using 2 weights of CFE Pistol powder.  1500-1600 FPS out of a 3.5" 9mm barrel should be a hoot.

I did discover because the bearing surface of the LeHigh is so short, belling the case makes it harder for the case to hold the bullet tight.  I removed my powder thru expander die and used a Lee rifle charge die that doesn't bell the mouth in the powder charge stage.  The bullets still easily seated and I felt much better about the case purchase on the bullet, then followed up with a tight taper crimp that put a nice crimp in the crimp groove of the bullet.  I had already tried one of the loads and had good results, but I wanted to test out a 2nd powder weight and I think I improved on the loading process.

It is amazing how in the same cartridge, you sometimes have to modify your loading procedure to fit the components in use and or sometimes the specific gun.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Nice and shiny.


----------



## Jester896

you need to trade that butter tub in for one of my buckets


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> you need to trade that butter tub in for one of my buckets


Coolwhip bowl.  They are now stored in 100 round ammo boxes.  One MTM and the other a Cabelas.


----------



## Jester896

thought it might be a little bigger....I just dump them in a 30 or 50 Cal can with a rechargeable desiccant...I think the 50 holds 1K loose.


----------



## Dub

Fun stuff in mail today. 


These little suckers look all kinds of nasty.


----------



## Dub

I think this little jewel will work out really well.  Primer size change is as simple as it can get.  Case rim grippers will adjust with three quick spins of a T-handled hex.








I can understand some of the negative reviews on it.   The integrated primer flip tray is fairly smooth-surfaced….likely not conducive to flipping them easily.  Then you’d have to pick up the unit and tilt it to get them to flow into the primer tubes.



They  also make a stand alone plastic flip tray that has a texture which should grab & flip them easily.  Funneling them into the tubes should be smooth.  It also grips the tube, unlike the integral version.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I think this little jewel will work out really well.  Primer size change is as simple as it can get.  Case rim grippers will adjust with three quick spins of a T-handled hex.
> 
> 
> I can understand some of the negative reviews on it.



My hunting buddy and one of my reloading mentors...that hunts and loads in Heaven now.... raved about those but his was a little different.  I think his tubes had pick up tips like a Dillon.  He said it was the best priming tool he had ever found.  I know they didn't have the tray like yours does IIRC.  He had 2...he left them set for LG or SM primers.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Dub said:


> Fun stuff in mail today.
> 
> 
> These little suckers look all kinds of nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1133365View attachment 1133366



Put a little Reloder 17 under those 80 grain TTSX .... deadly....


----------



## Adam5

Dub said:


> Dangitman.....those are gonna be stout.
> 
> That's a serious dose of PP.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your range report on them.



I ran some through a Tanfoglio CZ Compact clone, a Beretta 92X Centurion, and an S&W CS9 Monday night.
They ran 100% and shot great! I prefer a round with a little oomph to it. From the little aluminum framed S&W they had a decent amount of flash, and a good kick, but they are defensive load, not a plinking round.


----------



## Adam5

chuckdog said:


> *I don't recall seeing anything but silver Federal Small Pistol Primers before.*
> 
> *The newest one I have are about 15 years old. Federal's oversized packaging has been a deterrent of me buying any since. Oh I wouldn't let a little thing like that deter me now!*
> 
> *Slicked up revolver shooters love Federal primers. They're friendly to lightweight hammer springs.*



I need to double check. Now that I think about it, those may have been Winchester primers.


----------



## Stevie Ray

rosewood said:


> Coolwhip bowl.  They are now stored in 100 round ammo boxes.  One MTM and the other a Cabelas.



If it wasn't for Cool Whip containers my reloading would probably be out of business due to a lack of storage! Also I'll cut the bottom out of a large Cool Whip container and use it as a stencil to spray fluorescent orange paint onto my steel targets, it makes a 5 1/4" round circle that gives me a 1 MOA dot to shoot at 500 yards and doesn't get overspray everywhere. 




rosewood said:


> Nice and shiny.
> 
> View attachment 1133290


----------



## Dub

Stevie Ray said:


> If it wasn't for Cool Whip containers my reloading would probably be out of business due to a lack of storage! Also I'll cut the bottom out of a large Cool Whip container and use it as a stencil to spray fluorescent orange paint onto my steel targets, it makes a 5 1/4" round circle that gives me a 1 MOA dot to shoot at 500 yards and doesn't get overspray everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 1133481


----------



## frankwright

Jester896 said:


> @frankwright is it set up to trim to normal length or the FTX case length?


I set it up to trim to the short Hornady cases.2.040. With a drill motor it was easy to do fast.
I have had no luck with powder online or locally. I finally found some Accurate 1680 which supposedly works well.
Probably in a week or so I will give them a try.
I bought 100 pieces of Starline brass when I bought my Marlin 1895GBL, before things got crazy and my friend had 50-60 of the Hornady brass, so I am well stocked on brass.
I actually like the 405 coated bullets from SNS but he wanted the gummy tips.


----------



## Jester896

IMR3031 or one of the 4198s would work good too I think.  Sorry you aren't closer.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> IMR3031 or one of the 4198s would work good too I think.  Sorry you aren't closer.


I like RL7 myself.  But have used H4198 and it works well.  2400 is also an option.  Tons of options in 45-70.

I really like the cast 405 grain Lee mold.  Mine drops at 419 grains and I PC them.  They shoot super clean and RL7 is just the ticket for the 500 yard steel.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

RL-7 is another good one and it slipped my mind, there is even some of that here.  I have some 405s if you need them...need to pull some too and recover the 3031


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I think this little jewel will work out really well.  Primer size change is as simple as it can get.  Case rim grippers will adjust with three quick spins of a T-handled hex.
> 
> View attachment 1133375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1133376View attachment 1133377
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand some of the negative reviews on it.   The integrated primer flip tray is fairly smooth-surfaced….likely not conducive to flipping them easily.  Then you’d have to pick up the unit and tilt it to get them to flow into the primer tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> They  also make a stand alone plastic flip tray that has a texture which should grab & flip them easily.  Funneling them into the tubes should be smooth.  It also grips the tube, unlike the integral version.
> 
> View attachment 1133378
> 
> 
> View attachment 1133379


I’ve thought hard about buying one of those... keep us posted on how it does!


----------



## Jester896

The new Lee bench prime isn't bad for an alternative...it uses the same shell holders as the hand primer.


----------



## menhadenman

Cranked out 60 rounds for more testing in the AR10... 140 ELDMs and some 120 BTHP over 4350 and StaBall. Figured I’d give the StaBall another shot since I’ve got a pound. After this round I’ll probably pick a load and crank out a couple hundred on the Dillon.


----------



## Dub

Some future fun stuff arrived today ???


----------



## menhadenman

Didn’t crack the code for my AR10, but had a few good, bad, and ugly loads out of the 25-06. Even blew some primers out before reaching max published load. I got a few sweet 5 shot groups with the SSTs but no such luck on the Partitions. Back to the drawing board!

Got my middle boy spanking some 22LR in the afternoon and looks like the yearlings like the alfalfa I tossed out for them.


----------



## rmp

I finally took time away from home construction and the full time job to make a little ammo for the Shiloh 40-65. OE 2F in Starline with a 400 grain paper patch bullet. I had a 7 degree lead cut just so I can play. Several greaser molds and a KAL adjustable. The Quigley will be here soon. 

Shoots well enough for iron sights at 100 meters. Definitely works on antelope.
.


----------



## menhadenman

rmp said:


> I finally took time away from home construction and the full time job to make a little ammo for the Shiloh 40-65. OE 2F in Starline with a 400 grain paper patch bullet. I had a 7 degree lead cut just so I can play. Several greaser molds and a KAL adjustable. The Quigley will be here soon.
> 
> Shoots well enough for iron sights at 100 meters. Definitely works on antelope.
> .View attachment 1134190View attachment 1134192



That is a neat rifle...


----------



## rmp

menhadenman said:


> That is a neat rifle...


Thank you. I enjoy the Sharps rifles just as much as the modern customs. Maybe more. Casting, making lube or paper patching, loading black powder, the whole process.  
One thing about a Shiloh, you can’t own just one.


----------



## rosewood

Been wanting to try out paper patch ever since I saw Quigley.  Still on my to do list.

Rosewood


----------



## deerslayer357

Loaded 9 rounds of 30/06 with Sierra 165 gamekings spbt’s.  Need to find some more soon or I may have to develop a new load for this rifle

edited to add-   I tried sizing another 308 down to 7/08 this morning without a hitch.  Seated a bullet and measured outside neck diameter and compared to a loaded 7/08- same dimensions.  Will chamber in rifle later but should be fine by measurements.   Maybe expander just wasn’t tight enough in die


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Loaded 9 rounds of 30/06 with Sierra 165 gamekings spbt’s.  Need to find some more soon or I may have to develop a new load for this rifle
> 
> edited to add-   I tried sizing another 308 down to 7/08 this morning without a hitch.  Seated a bullet and measured outside neck diameter and compared to a loaded 7/08- same dimensions.  Will chamber in rifle later but should be fine by measurements.   Maybe expander just wasn’t tight enough in die



That is mighty resourceful on reforming from .308.

I have never done this….but will be in a couple months when a certain barrel arrives.   Have a pile of parent cases to reform.


Do you lube the parent case any different than normal prior to resizing it to 7mm08 ?


----------



## rmp

Message inbound Dub.

Rosewood, I’m pretty green with PP but what I’ve done so far is working well. Pacecars seems way more versed on the practices. I recommend a book as was recommended to me. Beginners guide
You might already have it but if interested, I’ll get you a copy next time I’m in Big Timber.

Bartlein #3 9 twist in hand.
Equal opportunity addict but it’s only a problem if I was trying to quit.


----------



## menhadenman

Pile of supplies at Powder Valley

https://www.powdervalleyinc.com/pro...paign=Check+out+these+great+items+on+Special!


----------



## deerslayer357

Dub said:


> That is mighty resourceful on reforming from .308.
> 
> I have never done this….but will be in a couple months when a certain barrel arrives.   Have a pile of parent cases to reform.
> 
> 
> Do you lube the parent case any different than normal prior to resizing it to 7mm08 ?



This is my first attempt at forming brass from other cases.  I just lubed thoroughly with Lee sizing lube and then ran it through the die.  A couple pages back I had the first case get hung on the expander and I think I just didn’t have the expander tightened enough


----------



## menhadenman

Cleaned up the brass I spent the other morning... got some ideas on where to go next. Jester making me think harder about mixing brass.


----------



## Jester896

I have seen where some believe that loading is more of a volume thing than a weight thing.  If that is in fact a truth, then different case volumes will give you different results.  Narrowing it down to at least the same maker may narrow the results you get.  Narrowing it down to case volume may drop your SD hugely.  The same manufacture has been as far as I GON with things so far.  This Dasher is going to make me do a lot of things I don't want to do I am afraid. At least the brass is OCD


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I have seen where some believe that loading is more of a volume thing than a weight thing.  If that is in fact a truth, then different case volumes will give you different results.  Narrowing it down to at least the same maker may narrow the results you get.  Narrowing it down to case volume may drop your SD hugely.  The same manufacture has been as far as I GON with things so far.  This Dasher is going to make me do a lot of things I don't want to do I am afraid. At least the brass is OCD



I’ve done a couple comparisons and hadn’t noticed much difference, at least for the loads I’ve tested. It might be that I just had a dumb luck load that was way in the middle of a node? More testing coming... I wish reloading the gas guns were easy as bolts.


----------



## rosewood

loaded about 40 for a friend's kids for small game hunting.  410s are dang near unobtainable right now.


----------



## fishfryer

rosewood said:


> View attachment 1134912loaded about 40 for a friend's kids for small game hunting.  410s are dang near unobtainable right now.


Good job


----------



## menhadenman

Sized, trimmed, prepped, primed more 25-06 to settle on a SST load over H4831. 34 rounds total.


----------



## menhadenman

Up at 4 to belt out some more AR-MB... testing some more StaBall and 140s around charges I think will get me there. Also going to test a few different headstamps now that @Jester896 has gotten in my head


----------



## Jester896

I shouldn't be in your head...I just tried to help point out why you might be seeing a difference.  It's just like changing primers or powder lots really, you might have to work the other a little different to get the same on paper result you want or were getting.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I shouldn't be in your head...I just tried to help point out why you might be seeing a difference.  It's just like changing primers or powder lots really, you might have to work the other a little different to get the same on paper result you want or were getting.


Yeah, just talking a little junk.. truth is I'm a little off in my own head. Been really lucky on a couple rifles where I've had a wide node and things like primers, trimming, seating depth, brass, etc. aren't as much impact as getting that 41.5 grains and getting a solid shot off .  This batch will give me the answer for my AR10 and that 25-06 that I've never messed with since the factory loads that were once so plentiful shoot like a laser! More soon...


----------



## chase870

Well whats the school of thought on a sonic cleaner just got one to try out


----------



## JeffinPTC

I have a Hornady Hot tub.  Works good on gun parts, but be careful about removing finishes.  I haven't used for brass since I got a Stainless pins tumbler.  son's even tumbling his SilencerCo internal parts with pins now.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/brass-cleaning-vibrating-or-ultrasonic.870152/#post-12232024


----------



## Jester896

I used the one I have to remove moly from some bullets I had.  You have to watch what you mix for it if you are mixing because some of that will turn brass instead of polish it.


----------



## fauxferret

Lyman 525 slugs in Remington Nitro 27's using unique. Cheaper to use for hogs this year until my next shipment of bullets arrives. Extensive testing to be conducted tomorrow with rifled choke. Inital testing with IC choke showed promise at 50 Yards with a red dot on a 1301 COMP/


----------



## menhadenman

What do y’all think about TAC? Midsouth has a keg for $220. I’m feelin froggy but don’t want 8 lbs if it’s no good. What bout you @Jester896 or @BriarPatch99 ?


----------



## Jester896

good stuff in some .308 and others...wish I had a little...all I have is Hunter and Big Game


----------



## menhadenman

You tipped me over the edge... keg is coming. $220 is a great price, even with the add ons. You might grab one too! Lots of stuff is $40/lb at the local shop.

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item/00079tac8/ramshot-tac-smokeless-rifle-powder-(8-lbs)


----------



## menhadenman

Forgot to mention... had my middlest kid trimming brass today. Think I’m on to something.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Forgot to mention... had my middlest kid trimming brass today. Think I’m on to something.
> 
> View attachment 1135100


Gotta earn his keep some way..


----------



## Steven037

Haven’t reloaded anything lately but I have picked up some brass and powder.  Mainly to start working on some .308 loads. Really need to get out to the farm and do some shooting and testing of loads. Work keeps getting in the way of anything fun.


----------



## rosewood

Steven037 said:


> Haven’t reloaded anything lately but I have picked up some brass and powder.  Mainly to start working on some .308 loads. Really need to get out to the farm and do some shooting and testing of loads. Work keeps getting in the way of anything fun.


Gotta get your priorities straight...


----------



## Steven037

rosewood said:


> Gotta get your priorities straight...


Tell that to my wife and my wallet.


----------



## SakoL61R

Rolled a couple hundred little bullets and emptied out the last of my 1990’s W296 big cans. Enough left for about 400 more.  
Back to Lil’ Gun with a bushing change.  
Sure gonna miss the smell of 296 in the morning if I don’t find any soon.


----------



## menhadenman

Rolled up some more 6.5s last night before toting the kids over to a friend's place for the game... a pile more on StaBall, 140 ELD-Ms then also tried some of the 130 TMKs. Had a bunch of different brass and will do another test to see how much that is moving the needle. Need to refocus on loading up some practice rounds for the kids in the AAC pistol for this weekend - hoping to get a crack at a hog.


----------



## frankwright

I loaded some torpedoes, 
45-70 325gr Hornady FTX with AA1680. 
Wasn't bad once I got all the brass trimmed. 
Never used 1680 but it was the only appropriate powder I could fine. 
Will test them in my Marlin 1865 GBL.


----------



## menhadenman

Got the blackouts going. 17.1 to 18.0 W296 over some cheap brass I got a while back. 125 TNTs I’ve got a box of em. Forgot I had the seating die set up for another vice on the first round. We’ll see how the shoot soon. Hopefully as good as the TGKs.


----------



## BriarPatch99

SakoL61R said:


> Rolled a couple hundred little bullets and emptied out the last of my 1990’s W296 big cans. Enough left for about 400 more.
> Back to Lil’ Gun with a bushing change.
> Sure gonna miss the smell of 296 in the morning if I don’t find any soon.View attachment 1135567



W296 in stock at mid south shooters right now ...


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> W296 in stock at mid south shooters right now ...







IMR 4198, too.

@frankwright weren't you looking for some of that ????


I can't remember who posted wanting it....thought it was you.


----------



## SakoL61R

BriarPatch99 said:


> W296 in stock at mid south shooters right now ...


Thanks Briar.  1 pounders only, though.  Midway the same.
I'm looking for 8# as I use it for .357, .44, .410 and my 300BO.
Gonna check around.


----------



## Jester896

SakoL61R said:


> Rolled a couple hundred little bullets and emptied out the last of my 1990’s W296 big cans. Enough left for about 400 more.


I have 1 of those cans of W296..I have been using the 1# cans of H110 from the same era.




menhadenman said:


> Got the blackouts going. 17.1 to 18.0 W296 over some cheap brass I got a while back. 125 TNTs I’ve got a box of em. Forgot I had the seating die set up for another vice on the first round. We’ll see how the shoot soon. Hopefully as good as the TGKs.
> 
> View attachment 1135770



I have a case that looks just like that I got out of a batch of brass I got somewhere.  I have had real good results with SSTs and 17.8gr of W296 and H110 I have loaded


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I have 1 of those cans of W296..I have been using the 1# cans of H110 from the same era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a case that looks just like that I got out of a batch of brass I got somewhere.  I have had real good results with SSTs and 17.8gr of W296 and H110 I have loaded



Isn't H110 and W296 the same thing?

What weight SSTs are you shooting? The TGKs I've had good luck with are the 125s. Bought the TNTs because they were available and not a bad deal. Not many TGKs left so will keep those for hunting and the TNTs for target practice. But some guys whack pigs with them no problem. I don't like loading the flat base rounds, though - had to flare my cases a little to make life easier.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Isn't H110 and W296 the same thing?


Yes.


----------



## Stevie Ray

rosewood said:


> Yes.



So what's a good go-to powder for 300 blk in the 110-130gr bullet range? 

I just built my first 300 blk and looking through my stash of powders I did not find a single jug that was listed as a powder for the Blackout cartridge. With the shortage going on right now I'd like to have a powder name or two ingrained in my feeble (but much more cognitive than you-know-who ) brain to remember if I'm out and about and run across some powders.


----------



## frankwright

The H110/W296 has been great for me with 125gr bullets. 
It is also a good powder for other things like pistol hunting loads!


----------



## rosewood

Stevie Ray said:


> So what's a good go-to powder for 300 blk in the 110-130gr bullet range?
> 
> I just built my first 300 blk and looking through my stash of powders I did not find a single jug that was listed as a powder for the Blackout cartridge. With the shortage going on right now I'd like to have a powder name or two ingrained in my feeble (but much more cognitive than you-know-who ) brain to remember if I'm out and about and run across some powders.



Lil'gun will get you max velocity in rifle length barrels.  It will also get you maximum muzzle flash and boom in pistol length barrels.  H110/296 is a close second.  You can also use IMR4227, 2400 and other magnum pistol powders.  Hodgdon also has CFE BLACK designed for blackout.  I have never tried that.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

@menhadenman Yes, I was using 125 SST in the 16" I used to have.  Your VLD deburring tool may help with the flat base bullets...they do take a little more attention that they are lined up properly.  You may also try seating them a small amount then spinning the case some to finish.


----------



## Jester896

Stevie Ray said:


> So what's a good go-to powder for 300 blk in the 110-130gr bullet range?


H110
W296
Lil Gun
CFE BLK
A1680
those are just off the top of my head

https://www.hodgdonreloading.com/reloading-data-center?rdc=true&type=54


----------



## rosewood

I have a couple of the Lee universal expanding dies.  They work great when you just need a little taper at the case mouth.  It seems like I use the Lee 30 carbine powder thru expanding die for my 300 blk with the flat base bullets.

I have found numerous instances where I use one die that came with another cartridge die set on another cartridge not intended for.  That is just part of handloading. 

Found when loading the Lehigh 68 grain defender bullets in 9mm, don't need to bell case at all, used the Lee rifle powder thru die that doesn't expand to charge the case.  The bullets themself have enough taper at the base to seat and it keeps them tighter than if I expanded the case.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Stevie Ray said:


> So what's a good go-to powder for 300 blk in the 110-130gr bullet range?
> 
> I just built my first 300 blk and looking through my stash of powders I did not find a single jug that was listed as a powder for the Blackout cartridge. With the shortage going on right now I'd like to have a powder name or two ingrained in my feeble (but much more cognitive than you-know-who ) brain to remember if I'm out and about and run across some powders.


 110 in stock at Hodgdon now...

https://shop.hodgdon.com/hodgdon/hodgdon-h110

I've used 1680 too, for subs but think they're good for 125s also. Good luck


----------



## Stevie Ray

Dang'it, I forgot to mention that it's a 7.5" barrel and will have a suppressor on it for most of the shooting ... whether or not that makes a difference.

Thanks for the great info y'all!


----------



## rosewood

Stevie Ray said:


> Dang'it, I forgot to mention that it's a 7.5" barrel and will have a suppressor on it for most of the shooting ... whether or not that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks for the great info y'all!


With a short barrel without suppressor, I recommend IMR4227.  Bullets will be a bit slower, but it won't blind you at night.  With a suppressor, I have no experience at all.  The suppressor may mitigate the flash using Lil'Gun and or h110/296.  Maybe someone else who has tried that can chime in.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2900266191?pid=952914

W296 in stock now....1lb cans


----------



## TJay

Snagged a couple of boxes of bullets off the interweb!  Kinda scarce these days.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> With a short barrel without suppressor, I recommend IMR4227.  Bullets will be a bit slower, but it won't blind you at night.  With a suppressor, I have no experience at all.  The suppressor may mitigate the flash using Lil'Gun and or h110/296.  Maybe someone else who has tried that can chime in.
> 
> Rosewood


I've got a 7.5" with a can, all my shooting has been with W296 and A1680 - either 125s for critters or 215s for subs and plinking. They all cycle but you have a play a little with the subs. Opposite of regular load development... you work down rather than up so you don't walk into a squib.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I've got a 7.5" with a can, all my shooting has been with W296 and A1680 - either 125s for critters or 215s for subs and plinking. They all cycle but you have a play a little with the subs. Opposite of regular load development... you work down rather than up so you don't walk into a squib.


How is the muzzle flash and blast with the 125s and 296 using the can?


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> How is the muzzle flash and blast with the 125s and 296 using the can?


I’ve never noticed any - have a Liberty Mystic X. 18 grains of 296... haven’t chrono’d but guessing it’s gotta be around 2,000 FPS. Also haven’t shot it in the dark but don’t suspect there’d be any. It’s a solid can for a good price. Made in GA too.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I’ve never noticed any - have a Liberty Mystic X. 18 grains of 296... haven’t chrono’d but guessing it’s gotta be around 2,000 FPS. Also haven’t shot it in the dark but don’t suspect there’d be any. It’s a solid can for a good price. Made in GA too.


The can probably kills the flash since the extra burning powder is probably within the can.  Probably why they get so hot and dirty.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> The can probably kills the flash since the extra burning powder is probably within the can.  Probably why they get so hot and dirty.
> 
> Rosewood



This one doesn’t get that hot and dirty either. The S&B factory subs are pretty messy but the hand loads burn much cleaner. The LMX is a breeze to clean too. Maybe I’m not torturing it hard enough but haven’t had any problems with it.


----------



## SakoL61R

TJay said:


> Snagged a couple of boxes of bullets off the interweb!  Kinda scarce these days.


Nosler needs to move outta Oregon to a red state and get their production ramped up, IMO.


----------



## Ruger#3

SakoL61R said:


> Nosler needs to move outta Oregon to a red state and get their production ramped up, IMO.



I bought a 1,000 overrun .308s at a good price that we’re Noslers.They we’re sold unbranded, you knew what they were to look at them.


----------



## Stevie Ray

Dub said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2900266191?pid=952914
> 
> W296 in stock now....1lb cans



Thanks Dub, I picked up two pounds.


----------



## Stevie Ray

Ruger#3 said:


> I bought a 1,000 overrun .308s at a good price that we’re Noslers.They we’re sold unbranded, you knew what they were to look at them.



I've been buying and shooting their blem .308 168gr CC for several years and they've always shot well out of all of my rifles.


----------



## Ruger#3

Stevie Ray said:


> I've been buying and shooting their blem .308 168gr CC for several years and they've always shot well out of all of my rifles.



It was these in 150s, not blems, just over runs for some customer.

https://www.nosler.com/30-caliber-150gr-expansion-tip-lead-free-50ct.html


----------



## menhadenman

Snuck out in the rain today to test the 125 TNTs, not as accurate as the TGKs but they’ll do for practice. 18.0 gr of W296 @ 2.100”. Cycled great suppressed. Loaded up another 100 before supper. Even used my old powder thrower. Heading out with the kids this weekend. This group is the TGKs at 50 yds. 9.5” AAC pistol.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> 18.0 gr of W296 @ 2.100”. Cycled great suppressed.


2.100 BTO?


----------



## menhadenman

I load the TGKs to 2.200” but the TNTs felt like they needed more depth. Some guys load to 2.050” on the lighter bullets.


----------



## Stevie Ray

menhadenman said:


> Snuck out in the rain today to test the 125 TNTs, not as accurate as the TGKs but they’ll do for practice. 18.0 gr of W296 @ 2.100”. Cycled great suppressed. Loaded up another 100 before supper. Even used my old powder thrower. Heading out with the kids this weekend. This group is the TGKs at 50 yds. 9.5” AAC pistol.
> 
> View attachment 1136261View attachment 1136262




Are you using magnum primers with the W296? 

From what I see Hodgdon calls for small rifle magnum primers in their manuals whereas Sierra and Hornady does not.


----------



## menhadenman

Stevie Ray said:


> Are you using magnum primers with the W296?
> 
> From what I see Hodgdon calls for small rifle magnum primers in their manuals whereas Sierra and Hornady does not.


For blackout? Using the CCI 400s here (small rifle), have also used 41s though. I could only see someone asking for magnum on account of the elusive slam fire.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> I load the TGKs to 2.200” but the TNTs felt like they needed more depth. Some guys load to 2.050” on the lighter bullets.


  when I saw 2.100... I wasn't thinking...I normally load 208-220 and they are 2.250-2.260.


most of mine have #41s...probably why when the atmosphere is right I get a pop sometimes


----------



## Stevie Ray

Good to hear, I have plenty of the 400s and just a few 41s but no small rifle magnum primers at all.

I cut and trimmed a couple of hundred LC 5.56 brass, I'll anneal tomorrow and whenever the dies and powder come in next week I'll size, trim and then should be ready to roll a few, I have 110 Hornady VMAXs on hand also.


----------



## Jester896

41s are SRM


----------



## Stevie Ray

Jester896 said:


> 41s are SRM



I did not know that, I've always thought it was just a harder metal ... learn something new everyday!


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> when I saw 2.100... I wasn't thinking...I normally load 208-220 and they are 2.250-2.260.
> 
> 
> most of mine have #41s...probably why when the atmosphere is right I get a pop sometimes



Oh yeah it don’t sound right. I always load my subs to mag length, same as 223s (2.255ish). The flat base bullets always look shy in the neck too.


----------



## menhadenman

Blue Collar reloading has some nice bullets available. Just accidentally picked up 5 boxes of Sierra in 308, 284, and 264.

Everglades has brass, too. Just slipped up and bought some.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> The flat base bullets always look shy in the neck too.


.308 is all you need in the case

I need a 500ct box of 107gr SMK
I'd like to try the 64gr TGK in my .22 but not a 500ct box


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> .308 is all you need in the case
> 
> I need a 500ct box of 107gr SMK
> I'd like to try the 64gr TGK in my .22 but not a 500ct box


I got a partial box of 69 TMK if you want me to send em your way.


----------



## Jester896

thanks!...too heavy for 1:12...64 might be


----------



## quickdeath

deprimed about 500  223/556 casings this afternoon while watching tv with the lee hand loader,,,most of it was pmc with a crimped primer,,,ready for a deep cleaning in ss pins.


----------



## Jester896

kinda sorta
I started out early this morning on my road trip with a cup of Joe to go in my new cup my buddy's wife made for me.



got there just in time for the breakfast casserole to come outta the oven.

I filled out a 4473

then we jumped on the last 4K of 55gr .223.  He loaded and his wife and I did the inspections. 10K order ready to deliver...with the overrun it was 10,261.


----------



## Dub

Stevie Ray said:


> I did not know that, I've always thought it was just a harder metal ... learn something new everyday!



I didn't realize it, either.

Just figured it was harder to help prevent slam firing.


School is in session 'round here everyday.


Y'all likely GON give me a dunce cap when you see my upcoming blunders....


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Blue Collar reloading has some nice bullets available. Just accidentally picked up 5 boxes of Sierra in 308, 284, and 264.
> 
> Everglades has brass, too. Just slipped up and bought some.




Just started taking a look around BCR and saw a shirt that I think I'mma have to get.....and wear on a walk-in trip to Starbucks.

































Now to go back to BCR and poke around some more......may need to see if they sell spit screens....'cause those heifers at SBUX gonna be triggered.....


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> .308 is all you need in the case
> 
> I need a 500ct box of 107gr SMK
> I'd like to try the 64gr TGK in my .22 but not a 500ct box



https://www.bluecollarreloading.com...s/sierra-6mm-100gr-tgk?variant=31952771547234

https://www.bluecollarreloading.com/collections/sierra/products/sierra-6mm-107gr-hpbt-1570


Ooopps.

I misread your post.


----------



## Jester896

Thanks @Dub looking for the 105 Hybrid # 24433 in 100ct or #24733 in 500ct.  The 107 SMK is around but gearing more to the Berger


----------



## Nimrod71

I finally got back to my reloading bench this afternoon.  I have been tighted up on other projects lately.  I am back to my 22-250 loading.  I decided last week to change powder after reading and article on H380.  Well I found some H380 at MidWay so I order 2 bottles.  I have never used this powder so I was surprised when in ran out of the bottle.  This stuff runs like water.  I am use to stick powders.  Well I loaded up 20 rounds, 10 each with 55 gr. Sierra Blitz King and Game King Hollow Points.  Planning on testing them tomorrow.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> This stuff runs like water.


it's so fine I call it fairy dust


----------



## Nimrod71

I can see why, it is fine and slick.


----------



## Jester896

yep...sprinkle a little of that stuff and Majik happens


----------



## menhadenman

6.5G load did the trick this weekend. 123 ELD-M over 29.5 gr BLC-2. My 8 year old did the fun part... picture with a 300 AAC because Howa was in the other truck and of course you need a gun for a meat pic. Answers any question I had about match bullets and the Grendel. @Jester896 , I wanted to see the CBB in action again but the ELDM flat shoots. @mguthrie this was Hornady brass small rifle primers and 1.716” base to ogive.


----------



## Jester896

big hog


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> it's so fine I call it fairy dust


You should check out TCM powder, finest I have ever seen.


----------



## mguthrie

menhadenman said:


> 6.5G load did the trick this weekend. 123 ELD-M over 29.5 gr BLC-2. My 8 year old did the fun part... picture with a 300 AAC because Howa was in the other truck and of course you need a gun for a meat pic. Answers any question I had about match bullets and the Grendel. @Jester896 , I wanted to see the CBB in action again but the ELDM flat shoots. @mguthrie this was Hornady brass small rifle primers and 1.716” base to ogive.


We got mine zeroed this weekend. I put a steiner 4-15x50 scope on it. We were getting sub 1” groups at 100 with Hornady blacks. Less than 2” at 200 yards. I shot 3 federal rounds and same thing. My son put some SST’s in it and it was all over the place. We’re trying to figure out which bullets to get to load with. We’re thinking lapua or Berger now.


----------



## menhadenman

mguthrie said:


> We got mine zeroed this weekend. I put a steiner 4-15x50 scope on it. We were getting sub 1” groups at 100 with Hornady blacks. Less than 2” at 200 yards. I shot 3 federal rounds and same thing. My son put some SST’s in it and it was all over the place. We’re trying to figure out which bullets to get to load with. We’re thinking lapua or Berger now.


The Hornady Black uses ELD-M I do believe.


----------



## menhadenman

Alright @mguthrie here are some loads that work in my son's Howa 6.5 G (that has a magazine length of 2.340" and jam of around 1.768"). As usual, check your manuals and your own rifle and work up as needed.

*Decent (~1 MOA):*

100 gr Partition, 2.200" OAL, 32.6 gr CFE223
105 gr Cavity Back MKZ, 2.330" OAL, 28.5 gr Benchmark
118 gr Cavity Back MKZ, 1.726" BTO, 29.5 BLC-2

*Great (sub MOA):*

120 gr ELD-M, 1.730" BTO, 31.0 gr CFE223
123 gr ELD-M, 1.716" BTO, 29.5 gr BLC-2

I've also tried some 100 gr TTSX, 85 gr Varminter, and a couple other powders. I've got a big pile of 120 and 123 ELD-Ms so suspect that'll be my go to after seeing what it did to that big hog the other day. For what it's worth, the velocity sweet spot for the 120s seems to be about 2500 fps. I think I've got the ELD-Ms clocked at 2,543. I'll do a little more fiddling on this rifle but the truth is that the kids won't be shooting past 200 (or 50) yards so I'm just chasing my tail. Good luck and let me know if you find a recipe that I should try. I've got 8 lbs of TAC coming so suspect I'll test a little of that too.


----------



## bullethead

Added more to the supplies today


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Added more to the supplies today
> View attachment 1137260



I’m gonna work more with Speer and Sierra... my order from Blue Collar Reloading just arrived. Guys are top notch.


----------



## mguthrie

menhadenman said:


> Alright @mguthrie here are some loads that work in my son's Howa 6.5 G (that has a magazine length of 2.340" and jam of around 1.768"). As usual, check your manuals and your own rifle and work up as needed.
> 
> *Decent (~1 MOA):*
> 
> 100 gr Partition, 2.200" OAL, 32.6 gr CFE223
> 105 gr Cavity Back MKZ, 2.330" OAL, 28.5 gr Benchmark
> 118 gr Cavity Back MKZ, 1.726" BTO, 29.5 BLC-2
> 
> *Great (sub MOA):*
> 
> 120 gr ELD-M, 1.730" BTO, 31.0 gr CFE223
> 123 gr ELD-M, 1.716" BTO, 29.5 gr BLC-2
> 
> I've also tried some 100 gr TTSX, 85 gr Varminter, and a couple other powders. I've got a big pile of 120 and 123 ELD-Ms so suspect that'll be my go to after seeing what it did to that big hog the other day. For what it's worth, the velocity sweet spot for the 120s seems to be about 2500 fps. I think I've got the ELD-Ms clocked at 2,543. I'll do a little more fiddling on this rifle but the truth is that the kids won't be shooting past 200 (or 50) yards so I'm just chasing my tail. Good luck and let me know if you find a recipe that I should try. I've got 8 lbs of TAC coming so suspect I'll test a little of that too.


Thanks for the info. My son is the reloader in the family. I passed this along to him. Much appreciated.


----------



## BriarPatch99

I sized about 300 357 SIG brass by pushing them through the 40 S&W Redding G-Rx die ....lubed up another 300/400 to push though tomorrow ... then I'll totally resize them with the 357 die ....


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I knocked out about 150 rounds of 30-06. 150, 180, and 220 grain with a pair of hand presses. It felt good to get back to it. Way too cold to try them out though -10 to -20  spring bear is seven weeks out.


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> I sized about 300 357 SIG brass by pushing them through the 40 S&W Redding G-Rx die ....lubed up another 300/400 to push though tomorrow ... then I'll totally resize them with the 357 die ....


I had been doing them manually on a single stage, bought the Lee APP and with the autofeed feature, it knocks them out in about 1/3 the time.

Rosewood


----------



## rmp

Bobby Bigtime said:


> Way too cold to try them out though -10 to -20  spring bear is seven weeks out.


It’s has been a bit chilly but things are looking up. Just a skiff last night and -6 on the way to work this morning.

I’ve got some 152 Hammer Hunters loaded for a ladder in the .308 Kimber Montana. 

Also, thanks to the fellas that recommended Blue Collar. I’ve got a shipment of Lapua brass coming. Ordered last night, shipping confirmation already today.


----------



## menhadenman

rmp said:


> It’s has been a bit chilly but things are looking up. Just a skiff last night and -6 on the way to work this morning.
> 
> I’ve got some 152 Hammer Hunters loaded for a ladder in the .308 Kimber Montana.
> 
> Also, thanks to the fellas that recommended Blue Collar. I’ve got a shipment of Lapua brass coming. Ordered last night, shipping confirmation already today.


I hear those Hammers are great... let me know what you think. And the Blue Collar folks are great...


----------



## rosewood

rmp said:


> It’s has been a bit chilly but things are looking up. Just a skiff last night and -6 on the way to work this morning.


  I rode the motorcycle to lunch.  Nice comfortable 73degrees here.


----------



## rmp

The rifle loves 165-168 NBT’s (and 155 Scenars) but they’ve been nonexistent and I’m getting low. Killed a pile of deer with accubonds and BT’s out of it. Oh well, great time to try the Hammers. 

I loaned this one out to a family friend. 168 NBT at 350 yards. My buddy that was with him said he’s never seen an elk crumple so quickly in all his years.


----------



## rmp

rosewood said:


> I rode the motorcycle to lunch.  Nice comfortable 73degrees here.


Where’s the do not like button? ….?

I miss my motorcycle days. Hoping to do another cross country trip one day.


----------



## BriarPatch99

rosewood said:


> I had been doing them manually on a single stage, bought the Lee APP and with the autofeed feature, it knocks them out in about 1/3 the time.
> 
> Rosewood



I been looking at one those ....Mid south Shooters has them for $79 on sale ....may bite the bullet ...


----------



## menhadenman

Just got a notice from Everglades Ammo - they're having a flash sale 7.5% off everything with promo code EG7522. Not that huge of a sale but they've been great to deal with in my experience and any deal is a good deal these days.


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> I been looking at one those ....Mid south Shooters has them for $79 on sale ....may bite the bullet ...


It looks flimsy, but it really isn't and works quite well.  Takes some tinkering to get the feed mechanism setup right, but not bad once you figure it out.  Time you buy the add ons, you might spend up to $150 total.  I bought the primer swage kit and the bulge busting kit to add on to mine.  You still will need a Lee 40 S&W/10mm factory crimp die for the bulge busting, not sure if your die will work on the Lee or not.  It sure speeds up the process.  Of course, you can run your .357 sig, 40, 10mm and 9x25 dillon through the same die to square up the bodies.

Rosewood


----------



## BriarPatch99

rosewood said:


> It looks flimsy, but it really isn't and works quite well.  Takes some tinkering to get the feed mechanism setup right, but not bad once you figure it out.  Time you buy the add ons, you might spend up to $150 total.  I bought the primer swage kit and the bulge busting kit to add on to mine.  You still will need a Lee 40 S&W/10mm factory crimp die for the bulge busting, not sure if your die will work on the Lee or not.  It sure speeds up the process.  Of course, you can run your .357 sig, 40, 10mm and 9x25 dillon through the same die to square up the bodies.
> 
> Rosewood



The Redding.G-Rx is nothing.but a section of 7/8" x 14 die with a taper machined into it ....it also had a taper on the side the brass exits out  ....

So it could be turned upside down in the bottom of the LeeApp.....the brass feeder would move a brass over the die and it would drop in a little ways ....then pushed through.

I am not sure how the brass pusher stud works on the Lee ....would have to figure that out ...


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> The Redding.G-Rx is nothing.but a section of 7/8" x 14 die with a taper machined into it ....it also had a taper on the side the brass exits out  ....
> 
> So it could be turned upside down in the bottom of the LeeApp.....the brass feeder would move a brass over the die and it would drop in a little ways ....then pushed through.
> 
> I am not sure how the brass pusher stud works on the Lee ....would have to figure that out ...


You just take out the internal crimper so it is just the die body.  The kit has a punch to push thru and you remove the shell plate holder and invert it to the top side.  The die body then screws under the bottom of the press with a breech lock die ring and it has a bottle that mounts over it to catch the brass.  

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Knocked off early to get more 6.5s loaded... @Jester896 , this time I used new Hornady brass ;-) 120 and 140 ELD-Ms and 130 TMKs, each bullet got the same charge and five each of two different OALs. Hard to believe I already blew through a pound of StaBall after not liking it... it would be nice in the Dillon for AR loads.


----------



## Dub

rmp said:


> The rifle loves 165-168 NBT’s (and 155 Scenars) but they’ve been nonexistent and I’m getting low. Killed a pile of deer with accubonds and BT’s out of it. Oh well, great time to try the Hammers.
> 
> I loaned this one out to a family friend. 168 NBT at 350 yards. My buddy that was with him said he’s never seen an elk crumple so quickly in all his years.
> View attachment 1137834



Mercy     



That is a BEAST.


Hunt of a lifetime right there.....or at least it would be for my flatlander  scrub buck killing self. 


Truly a magnificent animal.   What an honor to hunt & kill.  

Packing that brute outa there was some sure 'nuff work.

Much respect all the way around. 





BriarPatch99 said:


> I been looking at one those ....Mid south Shooters has them for $79 on sale ....may bite the bullet ...



I'm not going to be surprised if one day soon I look back on it and know that APP was the best reloading $$ I've spent.

So many handy tasks seem to be within its capability.

Here's hoping, anyway. 



rosewood said:


> It looks flimsy, but it really isn't and works quite well.  Takes some tinkering to get the feed mechanism setup right, but not bad once you figure it out.  Time you buy the add ons, you might spend up to $150 total.  I bought the primer swage kit and the bulge busting kit to add on to mine.  You still will need a Lee 40 S&W/10mm factory crimp die for the bulge busting, not sure if your die will work on the Lee or not.  It sure speeds up the process.  Of course, you can run your .357 sig, 40, 10mm and 9x25 dillon through the same die to square up the bodies.
> 
> Rosewood




Range trip successful today...shooting was mediocre but did score a sack full of dirty, mostly 9mm brass.







I gotta get my APP setup and running....get this stuff sorted, deprimed, cleaned & ready. Great project for tomorrow morning with a mug or two of coffee.  Temps in the garage will be spot-on perfect.

That APP is gonna be handy for all sorts of stuff.  Picked up the feed pan collator + 4 drop tubes to speed up the process a bit on the mass depriming.

I need to study up on bulge busting the range pickup brass.   Unsupported chambers being in such widespread use. 







menhadenman said:


> Knocked off early to get more 6.5s loaded... @Jester896 , this time I used new Hornady brass ;-) 120 and 140 ELD-Ms and 130 TMKs, each bullet got the same charge and five each of two different OALs. Hard to believe I already blew through a pound of StaBall after not liking it... it would be nice in the Dillon for AR loads.
> 
> View attachment 1137870





Do you think the StaBall was too slow burn rate for what you wanted in 6.5CM ?


I picked up some along the way after adding a smokepole in 6.5CM....couldn't find H4350 ....did so with the hopes that if'n didn't work out in the MB it would likely make it into some inspired .270 Win hunting loads since I could't find H4831sc anywhere. 


I'm encouraged to see your 6.5CM overall length under 2.8".

I believe that's gonna be close to max length my current mags will allow.

Was hoping to get good results with Berger 140gr hybrids.  Fingers crossed the claims of not being jump sensitive hold true.


----------



## menhadenman

You know, I tested StaBall against H4350 from my T3X over a chrono and wasn’t as impressed... but I don’t think I pushed it enough and I’ve got about 10 lbs of 4350 and a laser load so wasn’t very receptive.

After finishing the AR10 I figured why not burn up the StaBall? Lo’ an behold it shot better than the 4350. And it’s a ball powder that I can spin through the 550 with bulk bullets so I’ve had a change of heart and done grabbed another lb of it at Alexander’s.

Lemme know next time your up to the mountains, we can sling some lead.

Also, the 2.8” is for the AR10 mag length... the Tikka has a long throat and can go longer. The Ruger FTW is less but still has wiggle room.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> You know, I tested StaBall against H4350 from my T3X over a chrono and wasn’t as impressed... but I don’t think I pushed it enough and I’ve got about 10 lbs of 4350 and a laser load so wasn’t very receptive.
> 
> After finishing the AR10 I figured why not burn up the StaBall? Lo’ an behold it shot better than the 4350. And it’s a ball powder that I can spin through the 550 with bulk bullets so I’ve had a change of heart and done grabbed another lb of it at Alexander’s.
> 
> Lemme know next time your up to the mountains, we can sling some lead.
> 
> Also, the 2.8” is for the AR10 mag length... the Tikka has a long throat and can go longer. The Ruger FTW is less but still has wiggle room.



Sounds mighty encouraging all the way around.

Ruger FTW ?    ??????


Bought one in .30’06 that I have yet to scope & shoot.

Hyooge discount as they’d phased out the ‘06 in favor of other cartridges.


Been in the safe waiting on me to get back into the swing of things and find my way back to the woods some.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Sounds mighty encouraging all the way around.
> 
> Ruger FTW ?    ??????
> 
> 
> Bought one in .30’06 that I have yet to scope & shoot.
> 
> Hyooge discount as they’d phased out the ‘06 in favor of other cartridges.
> 
> 
> Been in the safe waiting on me to get back into the swing of things and find my way back to the woods some.


Oh man I’d love one in ‘06. It was my first manbun after NRA covered it... they got me. I’ve always been a Ruger man - so was dad, a lifelong leatherneck in Arlington now. It’s a sweet gun, one in an ‘06 would be pretty special with that brake. Lemme know if you’d like some brass or bullets. I might even have a spare set of dies. Back to back WW winner!


----------



## rmp

Thanks Dub. 
It's a great way to test your cardio and mettle. There's nothing easy about it but it certainly is rewarding. Even when you eat the tag.


----------



## Darkhorse

I don't know how this will come out but I'll give it a try.
I've been following these threads closely and a thing or two comes to mind. OK we got a new rifle and a couple of pounds of a new powder.  I load 10 rounds of each to test. Powder #1 is supposed to be the most accurate in the new cartridge. But after the tests it's Powder #2 that's the most accurate. So we go with that powder.
Basically that's the way I did it for a decade or more with adequate results.
But I don't do it that way anymore. I guess I just like to shoot a lot because it may take me 100 rounds to fully wring out my best load. Usually a lot less than 100 shots because I've done it enough to accurately predict my results.
I'm taking this up part way through the loading process, my brass has been prepped, the necks turned and annealed. Primer pocket radius has been cut out. The case neck sized with the die set up to be inline with the bore, then sized to under bullet diameter with the same die. Primed and charged. The case is ready to seat the bullet with an inline bullet seater.
Jam length has been removed from my vocabulary.
If you really want to know which components gives you the best performance and accuracy then I will work with bullet seating depths.

Measuring the cartridge length gives inaccurate readings on critical measurements. I use the Hornady bullet comparator for ALL my measurements. 
https://www.hornady.com/reloading/p...s-and-gauges/lock-n-load-bullet-comparator#!/

So now I build a table of bullet seating depths to work with,
I find the OAL for when the ogive  contacts the rifling and write this number down.
From this dimension I build a table starting with the bullet seated .005"deeper
then .010" deeper,
then .020" deeper,
until I reach .050".
If neccesary I can go deeper as long as the dimension is notated.

I use a target with 3 bulls as I can get a direct comparison. From the bench I fire 3 shots with the ogive .005 off the rifling.
The second target is shot at .010" off the rifling.
The 3rd target at .020 off the rifling.

For target number 2 I fire 3 shots at .025 off the rifling.
3 shots at .030
3 shots at .040.

Target number 3 is shot with the same progression
3 at .050
3 at .060
3 at .070 all distances are from where the ogive contacts the rifling.

If needed you can continue on as far as neccesary.
All shots are off the bench with stable rests. The barrel is not rested or touched. Notate the date and any other pertinent data you might need later on.

Now lay all the targets side by side and compare your groups. At least one of these should be noticably tighter than the rest. Say this group is .040 deep, now load 3 shots, one at .035", one at .030, one at .025". Now load 3 shots starting with .0425", .0420", .0415."

Again compare the groups and the targets. At least one should be noticably tighter with close to a triangle in appearance.

If you have a load that satisfies you as far as accuracy (group size) and velocity then your almost done. If this load repeats itself on different days then you are done.

For different powders just substitute the new powder for the old. Be sure to write down the new data for reference later on.

If you are getting good groups but you can't quite get them where you want it then try reducing the powder until the group tightens up.

Example. Notice how the size and location of the group changes when you change seating depth, powder charge etc.


----------



## Dub

A appreciate reading your method @Darkhorse 


When I was loading before, I sorta was going at things on my own...no mentor and certainly not a group of solid advisors like yourself and the other gentlemen active on this forum.  

So much insight here. 


I'm following your seating depth evaluation.  Very clear.    That comparator is pretty dang sweet...the ogive location is the true reference.   

I can remember being very, very surprised seeing how much length variation there is in bullets....exposed lead tip and polymer tipped as well.  Really surprised.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> I don't know how this will come out but I'll give it a try.
> I've been following these threads closely and a thing or two comes to mind. OK we got a new rifle and a couple of pounds of a new powder.  I load 10 rounds of each to test. Powder #1 is supposed to be the most accurate in the new cartridge. But after the tests it's Powder #2 that's the most accurate. So we go with that powder.
> Basically that's the way I did it for a decade or more with adequate results.
> But I don't do it that way anymore. I guess I just like to shoot a lot because it may take me 100 rounds to fully wring out my best load. Usually a lot less than 100 shots because I've done it enough to accurately predict my results.
> I'm taking this up part way through the loading process, my brass has been prepped, the necks turned and annealed. Primer pocket radius has been cut out. The case neck sized with the die set up to be inline with the bore, then sized to under bullet diameter with the same die. Primed and charged. The case is ready to seat the bullet with an inline bullet seater.
> Jam length has been removed from my vocabulary.
> If you really want to know which components gives you the best performance and accuracy then I will work with bullet seating depths.
> 
> Measuring the cartridge length gives inaccurate readings on critical measurements. I use the Hornady bullet comparator for ALL my measurements.
> https://www.hornady.com/reloading/p...s-and-gauges/lock-n-load-bullet-comparator#!/
> 
> So now I build a table of bullet seating depths to work with,
> I find the OAL for when the ogive  contacts the rifling and write this number down.
> From this dimension I build a table starting with the bullet seated .005"deeper
> then .010" deeper,
> then .020" deeper,
> until I reach .050".
> If neccesary I can go deeper as long as the dimension is notated.
> 
> I use a target with 3 bulls as I can get a direct comparison. From the bench I fire 3 shots with the ogive .005 off the rifling.
> The second target is shot at .010" off the rifling.
> The 3rd target at .020 off the rifling.
> 
> For target number 2 I fire 3 shots at .025 off the rifling.
> 3 shots at .030
> 3 shots at .040.
> 
> Target number 3 is shot with the same progression
> 3 at .050
> 3 at .060
> 3 at .070 all distances are from where the ogive contacts the rifling.
> 
> If needed you can continue on as far as neccesary.
> All shots are off the bench with stable rests. The barrel is not rested or touched. Notate the date and any other pertinent data you might need later on.
> 
> Now lay all the targets side by side and compare your groups. At least one of these should be noticably tighter than the rest. Say this group is .040 deep, now load 3 shots, one at .035", one at .030, one at .025". Now load 3 shots starting with .0425", .0420", .0415."
> 
> Again compare the groups and the targets. At least one should be noticably tighter with close to a triangle in appearance.
> 
> If you have a load that satisfies you as far as accuracy (group size) and velocity then your almost done. If this load repeats itself on different days then you are done.
> 
> For different powders just substitute the new powder for the old. Be sure to write down the new data for reference later on.
> 
> If you are getting good groups but you can't quite get them where you want it then try reducing the powder until the group tightens up.
> 
> Example. Notice how the size and location of the group changes when you change seating depth, powder charge etc.


Great read dark horse. I’ve been shooting a fair time and reloading closer to 15 years... but it was mostly half-arsed until the last two years when I finally realized the upside of better methods. 

On seating depth... I’ve been of the mindset that charge is the most important then work on seating depth, primers, etc. Do you agree with that? Also, how do you pick a charge to start with? I typically get near max published load and go 0.3 to 0.5 gr increments to get into the ballpark.


----------



## Jester896

Some try to get the best group with the lowest SD then start with seating.  Been seeing some say to make .002 changes in depth rather than .010 here lately too.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I loaded up another 100 rounds of 30-06 now I have replacements for the 250 I shot up last fall. I can't wait to test a few new loads  I've been wanting to try with some different powders and seating depths. I am not anywhere near as technically savvy as many on this forum. Love to read what you folks are cooking up.


----------



## Darkhorse

menhadenman said:


> Great read dark horse. I’ve been shooting a fair time and reloading closer to 15 years... but it was mostly half-arsed until the last two years when I finally realized the upside of better methods.
> 
> On seating depth... I’ve been of the mindset that charge is the most important then work on seating depth, primers, etc. Do you agree with that? Also, how do you pick a charge to start with? I typically get near max published load and go 0.3 to 0.5 gr increments to get into the ballpark.



Usually I study a manual and pick a load I want to duplicate the MV or higher, safely. Then load 3 in the middle of the recommended loads, then 3 more a little hotter, finally 3 at max. The only thing I'm doing now is checking for pressure signs. If the max. ends up being a safe load then I start loading for accuracy test rounds. I start these in the middle load listed.
To understand why I do things this way you must first understand what I'm trying to do. I am simply looking for the most accurate node that gives me the highest velocity. This node may be several thousand's either way from the bullet touching the lands dimension. The reason I start at .005 or .010 depth is it gives me a wider range of seating depths to compare my grouping. As I said,"One of these loads will give me a better group than the others." That one is closer to a node than the others and that is where I will start. So the next series I will load 3 with .005 depth change on either side of my previous most accurate load. One of these will/should be more accurate than the others.
Now I load another series with the seating depth now at .0025 instead of .005, the best group here should be your most accurate load with your chosen bullet, powder and charge weight.
Is it always this simple? No, of course not. Some nodes are stronger than others. Sometimes you have misread your data and missed the node. But if you keep looking and notating your targets you will find a workable node. When  find the best node possible then I begin to finetune my seating depth until I no longer realize any improvement.
Your best node may not be near where the ogive contacts the rifling at all. Due to magazine constraints my .300 Win. Mag. must be seated at least .100" off the lands to function. Luckily there are nodes all along the length of the barrel that will function the same.
How does this work? My theory is that a bullet seated deeper will take longer to exit the muzzle thereby exiting at a different spot on the node. The same results can be realized by changing the powder charge. A faster, or slower, bullet will exit the barrel at different points on the node. Let's hope the SD is within an acceptable dimension, if not more fine tuning of powder charge should bring it in.
Once you have chosen your data and seating depth then consistency becomes the most important element in repeatability.

Where can i read more about this method? Nowhere that I know of. These methods are mine and are the results of years of hand loading and chasing little groups. Portions may be found elsewhere but I know of nowhere that gathers it all into clear instructions. These instructions may not be clear either but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Dub

@Darkhorse thank you, sir.


Enjoying your post on this cool morning, while sipping hot coffee with some warm dogs in my lap.


Life is good. 


You have helped me a great deal with your rationale and logic.  

One thing I am doing this time around is to take detailed notes along the way.

My notes from years back consisted of recipe cards that may or may not stay with the bullets…or stuffed in the manuals (like bookmarks).

All of it lost now…not that there was a pile of it, but it was there for me to use when needed to reproduce hunting ammo.

Yes sir, much better notes now.  A logbook for each cartridge & rifle  that’ll live in a big binder.  

So many details that can become relevant will be easily recorded.

Great reading this morning.  Thank you.


----------



## rmp

Darkhorse, many thanks for your time and sharing your techniques. I think your methods are quite common but small changes here and there in the process. Like any troubleshooting, only change one variable at a time and of course consistency is key. ?

While I’ve not been loading near as long as some of you guys, I’m curious as to your reasoning behind 3 rounds for a group during load development. Especially for someone that likes to shoot. I ask because I’ve been misled by theses results. I simply don’t trust them for day in, day out consistency. Aside from dinking around or checking zero, I’m almost always using 5 rounds minimum. Exceptions are thin hunting barrels like a Ti or Montana that heat quickly…but I do come back with more rounds and often the same target to confirm POI.
My thought here is that with any statistic, the more points of data, the more accurate the data.
Is this what you are referring to when mentioning “misread your data”?
Perhaps you haven’t got into you methods for confirmation or how many times you do this. I could’ve missed it too as I read this on my tiny phone. Could you post multiple groups with the data that gave you the .181” group? Any additional thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Dub

rmp said:


> Darkhorse, many thanks for your time and sharing your techniques. I think your methods are quite common but small changes here and there in the process. Like any troubleshooting, only change one variable at a time and of course consistency is key. ?
> 
> While I’ve not been loading near as long as some of you guys, I’m curious as to your reasoning behind 3 rounds for a group during load development. Especially for someone that likes to shoot. I ask because I’ve been misled by theses results. I simply don’t trust them for day in, day out consistency. Aside from dinking around or checking zero, I’m almost always using 5 rounds minimum. Exceptions are thin hunting barrels like a Ti or Montana that heat quickly…but I do come back with more rounds and often the same target to confirm POI.
> My thought here is that with any statistic, the more points of data, the more accurate the data.
> Is this what you are referring to when mentioning “misread your data”?
> Perhaps you haven’t got into you methods for confirmation or how many times you do this. I could’ve missed it too as I read this on my tiny phone. Could you post multiple groups with the data that gave you the .181” group? Any additional thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks again for your time.





Meh.....Ain't nobody got time for 5-round groups. 




















I'm going after one shot groups........




I just keep getting those errant fliers....so aggravating.        







Just messing with you.    Dang coffee is finally working and I'm waking up.


----------



## menhadenman

Loaded up some subsonic rounds this morning, 215 gr poly from King’s up in PA. They look like freak lipstick but cheap to shoot and can get Hollywood quiet with the right load. A1680 and W296 for my AAC pistol. Got a solid load for this a couple years ago but that was in my beam scale days. 

Will post results later - loading subsonics is an interesting process with rifle functionality, working backwards in charge, the sound barrier, and accuracy all in the mix. And yes @rmp , I’m a 3 shot guy in the first crack at things but go to >5 shot groups once I’m dialing it in and before loading a pile of them.


----------



## Darkhorse

RMP, Some things were obmitted for the sake of a lengthy document. I was trying to get across the general scope of this process for those interested.
On 3 shot groups. I trust my shooting enough that a 3 shot group is adequate for showing me the info I'm after. 5 shot groups will come later and I don't consider a load finished until I've fired a couple of 5 shot groups. And the load must repeat a few times on separate days else that load is useless.
When testing the belted magnums they heat the barrel so fast it just takes too long to fire 5 shot groups accurately. For instance my Browning .300 WM will fire 3 shots to point of aim but begins to string to the left as the barrel heats up. While my M700 in 7 mag. still shoots to point of aim even after the barrel has heated up. I credit that to superior metallurgy and my bedding job.
As for repeating my tests I will repeat any questionable results as many times as necesary to satisfy myself.
This is a 5 shot group loaded close enough to the .181 group to prove repeatability. The constraint here is the scope is 10 power and to really see how tight the groups are my eyes need more magnification.
This is a cold bore group. My rifle has been cleaned then shot 3 times to foul the barrel. This is the condition the rifle will be in when a shot at game is taken.


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub said:


> @Darkhorse thank you, sir.
> 
> 
> Enjoying your post on this cool morning, while sipping hot coffee with some warm dogs in my lap.
> 
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Great reading this morning.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1138152View attachment 1138153



Dub, Thank you for your kind words sir. And thank you for mentioning those 2 precious dogs in your lap.
I was born to rural folk. And guns and good dogs were just the way things were supposed to be.
We have lost so much as time has passed. A loss we can never recoup.
But a good dog can help ease the pain.


----------



## Jester896

made a little road trip this weekend

found another one of these...think I'm flush there now


I keep looking at this big pile of .45-70 brass and am about to get on it.  So I picked up one of these at a place I stopped in...about the only thing I found reasonably priced.  Boxes of Sierra bullets were over $60 and the Hornady was about as bad


----------



## rmp

Thanks for the follow up. 

Yes, I understand trying to convey the process over an Internet forum. Much more enjoyable face to face. BTW, I was in Hawkinsville last month for about a week. Small world.  

To clarify, I don’t doubt your shooting ability. It was more for points of reference not only in your group size but also for velocity. I’ll admit, I’m quick to judge a pair or 3 shot group someone posts (or as seen in person) because I’ve seen them not hold up. For others and personal experience. As you stated though, repeating and repeating again handles everything in this paragraph.


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> Dub, Thank you for your kind words sir. And thank you for mentioning those 2 precious dogs in your lap.
> I was born to rural folk. And guns and good dogs were just the way things were supposed to be.
> We have lost so much as time has passed. A loss we can never recoup.
> But a good dog can help ease the pain.







I spent the day today hauling boxes of bullets upstairs....chilling with the dogs.....discarding boxes from the spare bedroom/reloading room....chilling with the dogs......cleaned 3 guns.....and watched a great movie, while...you guessed it >>>chilling with the dogs.     Arthritis in left knee was aggravating today and the oldest dog seemed to realize it and stayed glued agains that particular knee.....like a mini-heater.  Felt great. 



When not at work or at sleep....dogs & guns are always within reach.   One or the other needing some attention.


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub said:


> I spent the day today hauling boxes of bullets upstairs....chilling with the dogs.....discarding boxes from the spare bedroom/reloading room....chilling with the dogs......cleaned 3 guns.....and watched a great movie, while...you guessed it >>>chilling with the dogs.     Arthritis in left knee was aggravating today and the oldest dog seemed to realize it and stayed glued agains that particular knee.....like a mini-heater.  Felt great.
> 
> 
> 
> When not at work or at sleep....dogs & guns are always within reach.   One or the other needing some attention.



Just relating a fond memory.
A year or so before moving to where we live now I built my first flintlock rifle in the closed in back porch. I had a German Shephard female named Sammantha, we just called her Sam. She was my dog in all aspects, obviously preferring my company even over my wife's. She was big too, she seemed about 4 feet long when lying on her side.
To build a longrifle requires much wood removal via file, sandpaper, chisels and gouges. And a lot of wood chips are created.
I had a couple of vises set up to hold my work and Sam would come in and lay between my feet and stretch out. All this directly below my work. I remember looking down at her and she was covered with curly maple chips and dust. It never bothered her at all. But I regularly vacumed the work area with a 1 hp shop vac and she didn't like that at all. As soon as I got it out she'd stand, shake and go inside to the living room. When I was done she'd come right back and plop down between my legs. She did this all day for days in a row until I finished.
Don't think she helped me out any though. She was like the Bull in the China shop and just pushed her way to her spot before laying back down. Problem was I now had to find a balance point to work from.
Of course I could have shooed her off and closed the door.
But I couldn't do that. Her companionship and closeness meant more than being comfortable.
And the memory of her laying there sleeping is a favorite that I call up from time to time. Sam was one of the good ones.....


----------



## Darkhorse

rmp said:


> Thanks for the follow up.
> 
> Yes, I understand trying to convey the process over an Internet forum. Much more enjoyable face to face. BTW, I was in Hawkinsville last month for about a week. Small world.
> 
> To clarify, I don’t doubt your shooting ability. It was more for points of reference not only in your group size but also for velocity. I’ll admit, I’m quick to judge a pair or 3 shot group someone posts (or as seen in person) because I’ve seen them not hold up. For others and personal experience. As you stated though, repeating and repeating again handles everything in this paragraph.



RMP, I am also a serious hunter with flintlock rifles and shoot rifles I have built. Right now I have a .54 that is my deer and big game rifle. And a .40 that was built to be my main turkey rifle, a ML rifle is a legal turkey weapon in Georgia. As with any serious rifle build these guns are built from prime top of the line parts. The locks have been tuned  for speed, smoothness and consistency.
Flintlocks can be aggravating because a load can be worked up to shoot a tiny group dead center one day, but be off a couple of inches the next day. For people like us that obviously won't do at all.    So it's back to the shooting bench changing one thing at a time until finally it shoots the same day after day. To do it right and to satisfy me takes a long time. But I don't stop until that rifle shoots the way I want it too.
I am the same way with my centerfire handloading. I learn a lot from each weapon that can in some form or another be  used in the other in my quest for accuracy.
This photo is of my .40 and a nice gobbler taken a few years ago. Double click the photo to zoom.
BTW it is a small world. If I may ask what were you in Hawkinsville for? After all, there isn't much here at all.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> RMP, I am also a serious hunter with flintlock rifles and shoot rifles I have built. Right now I have a .54 that is my deer and big game rifle. And a .40 that was built to be my main turkey rifle, a ML rifle is a legal turkey weapon in Georgia. As with any serious rifle build these guns are built from prime top of the line parts. The locks have been tuned  for speed, smoothness and consistency.
> Flintlocks can be aggravating because a load can be worked up to shoot a tiny group dead center one day, but be off a couple of inches the next day. For people like us that obviously won't do at all.    So it's back to the shooting bench changing one thing at a time until finally it shoots the same day after day. To do it right and to satisfy me takes a long time. But I don't stop until that rifle shoots the way I want it too.
> I am the same way with my centerfire handloading. I learn a lot from each weapon that can in some form or another be  used in the other in my quest for accuracy.
> This photo is of my .40 and a nice gobbler taken a few years ago. Double click the photo to zoom.
> BTW it is a small world. If I may ask what were you in Hawkinsville for? After all, there isn't much here at all.


That is a beautiful rifle - fine turkey too!


----------



## rosewood

DarkHorse, just realized you are close to me.  I am in S Maconga.  I get my deer sausage made at Harris's.  Best sausage I have ever tasted,

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Really appreciated that story @Darkhorse 


It struck more than a couple chords with me.

planning on working another  6 years and then retiring
retirement will be spent hunting, fishing, shooting, and hopefully grandparenting
getting my stuff all in one sock at present time....getting ready....want ammo independence through reloading and the pleasure & pride of producing precision results through handloading.
My wife & I always had German Schnauzers throughout our marriage.  I've had one or two in my life at all times since I was 8 years old.  Our current girls are doing well, but sadly, age is working hard against them.  They are little angels, though....feeling the loss of their momma not being with us....and the those dogs & I have become even closer....if that's even possible.  
Getting in better shape these days....slow process....have an appointment with my ortho guru to seriously discuss a plan of action to address the needed knee & shoulder replacements and to review his existing spine work.   
Still knocking out the long shifts at work.....but not as much overtime. 
Hoping to grow younger with the new joints over the next few years....and when I hit retirement I want to grow the family....and add a puppy from the breed that that was my first dog.....one that oversaw my every move as I learned to stand, walk and terrorize the planet.   His name was Barron.  He was a German Shepherd Dog.     I want to got back and start over.....as an older kid  and do so with the breed that I started with.     Lots of daily walking and along for whatever is on each day's itinerary.....then perhaps.....after two years....a second GSD will arrive and join us.






rosewood said:


> DarkHorse, just realized you are close to me.  I am in S Maconga.  I get my deer sausage made at Harris's.  Best sausage I have ever tasted,
> 
> Rosewood



Heck yeah.   Really good deer sausage is something to cherish. 


My thoughts are now squarely on breakfuss.....and it's almost 11:30 am.     Time ta get busy.


Coffee was great this morning......but it's not enough to fuel the tank.


----------



## Jester896

@Dub give Jessie a call when you are ready


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub, I am just about in the same boat as you are physically. I've had a lot of injurys over the years from playing ball, etc. and of course the horses have taken a big toll also.
This is where I'm at right now...
I have a left knee total replacement. Turned out really good BTW.
A total replacement left hip. Turned out not so good.
My lower back is a mess so I'm starting with that to see where it goes. To that end I'm now seeing a Neuro Surgeon and Got a MRI last week.
Will get a total body bone scan in a few days.
Then back to the surgeon for diagnosis. I am expecting surgery soon.

Both shoulders may have some sort of a deteriorating bone disorder and shoulder replacement is the only fix. But I'll see about that after the back is fixed.
I'm hoping the shoulders can be fixed because they are affecting other things. I used to be a good offhand shot but not now. The shoulder is so bad I can hardly hold a rifle offhand.
The weak and painful shoulders make it difficult to hold pistols also. I will soon find out how well I can shoot my SBH.
My right knee is now bone on bone and I wear a brace all the time. It will require a total replacement also but not right now.
It will be a long time before I get back anywhere near normal.


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> It will be a long time before I get back anywhere near normal.





Seems like there is a new normal coming at us every day.



Sounds like we've both been blessed in many ways and had a pile of adventures along the way.

We live in a good time, in that there are some ortho procedures that are near miraculous.   We can hopefully extend the fun for a long, long time.  Hang in there, man....keep on moving forward.


----------



## rosewood

Midway has sale in blemishes right now. Pretty good prices on some bullets.

@Dub 
Rosewood


----------



## Darkhorse

rosewood said:


> DarkHorse, just realized you are close to me.  I am in S Maconga.  I get my deer sausage made at Harris's.  Best sausage I have ever tasted,
> 
> Rosewood


No, that's not far at all. Where do you shoot? Ever been to Ocmulgee shooting range?
It's been awhile since I've had Harris make me some sausage, Next deer I think I'll take some by his place.


----------



## rosewood

Darkhorse said:


> No, that's not far at all. Where do you shoot? Ever been to Ocmulgee shooting range?
> It's been awhile since I've had Harris make me some sausage, Next deer I think I'll take some by his place.


I have not, just found about Ocmulgee a few months back.  A friend told me about it.  It is actually a bit further of a ride than the range I am a member of in Twiggs County.  I thought about checking it out, but haven't done so yet.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Mixed feelings on this one... H4350 and H100 both in stock at Alexander’s yesterday. Cost me $101 total?... and didn’t really need them but I love that 4350 and almost out of Retumbo. Looks like 75th anniversary lids I haven’t seen.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Mixed feelings on this one... H4350 and H100 both in stock at Alexander’s yesterday. Cost me $101 total?... and didn’t really need them but I love that 4350 and almost out of Retumbo. Looks like 75th anniversary lids I haven’t seen.
> 
> View attachment 1138654View attachment 1138655


You haven't bought any in a while, I think I have been seeing those lids since b4 the China Virus started.

Err, I was mistaken, they say 70th anniversary.  Duh.

Rosewood


----------



## Darkhorse

rosewood said:


> I have not, just found about Ocmulgee a few months back.  A friend told me about it.  It is actually a bit further of a ride than the range I am a member of in Twiggs County.  I thought about checking it out, but haven't done so yet.
> 
> Rosewood



If I was in a club with a good rifle range I would never consider the Ocmulgee range. Last time I went some fool started shooting his target while I was putting mine up and had my back to him. To make matters worse his target was right next to mine just a few feet away.
I've been shooting there since the range was built and they had no range officers but I haven't been back since I was almost shot.
The problem was the range officers, one in particular. They need/needed to make a few adjustments there before someone is killed.


----------



## Jester896

that guy would have been in a world of trouble  RO or not.  

I asked the kid shooting next to me if he brought hot dogs with him....he looked at me like I was crazy.  I had a pretty good group going with a .270 I was trying to load for...when he started shooting my target.  He couldn't understand why he was missing his target.

I told him if I was supplying the targets he needed to provide lunch.

I helped him get his rifle off of my target... that someone bore sighted for him... and on to his....packed my stuff up and left.


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> If I was in a club with a good rifle range I would never consider the Ocmulgee range. Last time I went some fool started shooting his target while I was putting mine up and had my back to him. To make matters worse his target was right next to mine just a few feet away.
> I've been shooting there since the range was built and they had no range officers but I haven't been back since I was almost shot.
> The problem was the range officers, one in particular. They need/needed to make a few adjustments there before someone is killed.











Unreal.

Fool is right.

Complete idiot.   He deserved a rifle butt upside his head.


----------



## menhadenman

My range is pretty quiet, especially on weekdays at sunrise. Been there once with my daughter on a Saturday, knucklehead cranking on an AR pistol with a full lane of shooters. Im ok with it but know it’s obnoxious and not for shooting around other people.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> He deserved a rifle butt upside his head.


return fire at least


----------



## rmp

menhadenman said:


> Mixed feelings on this one... H4350 and H100 both in stock at Alexander’s yesterday. Cost me $101 total?... and didn’t really need them but I love that 4350 and almost out of Retumbo.


I don’t feel quite as bad now. 
I bought a brick of BR-4’s for $100, no tax and H4350 was $40 a pound. I didn’t necessarily need more of either but it was available. Didn’t get much so the next guy could get some as well.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> My range is pretty quiet, especially on weekdays at sunrise. Been there once with my daughter on a Saturday, knucklehead cranking on an AR pistol with a full lane of shooters. Im ok with it but know it’s obnoxious and not for shooting around other people.




I learned the hard way about AR pistolas.


I took mine to the indoor range the first time I shot it.

My normal practice is to wear ear plugs with amplified muffs over them.  Comfortable, very effective yet I can hear everything going on and have normal conversation.

Got into the first mag and was having huge fun.  Into the second and the RSO stopped me saying they didn’t allow AR pistols due to noise.


I hadn’t noticed it being loud…..but soon realized the folks a couple lanes down sure had as they’d gone and complained to the RSO.


No problem.  Put it up.  Shot the other guns I’d brought and then wrapped up the session.



Fast forward a couple months later I am shooting a .45 1911 and having fun.  The lane beside me erupts in a series of rapid fire sonic bombs.  Startling.  I used it as something to work past and maintain my focus.

Later on got to talking to the folks in that lane…turns out it was an AR pistol, lol.    I got a good dose of the sound blast  as I was beside vs behind.

Fun as heck to shoot, but I pick my times now….empty range.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I learned the hard way about AR pistolas.
> 
> 
> I took mine to the indoor range the first time I shot it.
> 
> My normal practice is to wear ear plugs with amplified muffs over them.  Comfortable, very effective yet I can hear everything going on and have normal conversation.
> 
> Got into the first mag and was having huge fun.  Into the second and the RSO stopped me saying they didn’t allow AR pistols due to noise.
> 
> 
> I hadn’t noticed it being loud…..but soon realized the folks a couple lanes down sure had as they’d gone and complained to the RSO.
> 
> 
> No problem.  Put it up.  Shot the other guns I’d brought and then wrapped up the session.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward a couple months later I am shooting a .45 1911 and having fun.  The lane beside me erupts in a series of rapid fire sonic bombs.  Startling.  I used it as something to work past and maintain my focus.
> 
> Later on got to talking to the folks in that lane…turns out it was an AR pistol, lol.    I got a good dose of the sound blast  as I was beside vs behind.
> 
> Fun as heck to shoot, but I pick my times now….empty range.


Yeah I put a Noveske flaming pig on mine. But it’s still the loudest gun I own. Still good to have for when stuff hits the fan.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Yeah I put a Noveske flaming pig on mine. But it’s still the loudest gun I own. Still good to have for when stuff hits the fan.




Exactly.

Have a Flaming Pig for mine, too.   

Sucker is a handy little weapon.  Goes in a small duffel bag with some spare mags and goes along on road trips.


EDIT:  spellcheck to correct the Apple auto correct.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Have a Flaming Pig for mine, too.
> 
> Sucker is a handle little weapon.  Goes in a small duffel bag with some spare mags and goes along on road trips.


Oh yeah, mine too! Got a flashlight for it and keep a few 30s stacked with green tips... you'd be surprised but those (I think they're 62 grains) shoot 2-3" groups with a red dot at 100 yds. Sure hope it's never needed but pity anything that winds up in front of that thing!

The flaming pig... shoot that rascal in a deep canyon one day - the echo is something else. Sounds like a bomb going off in the distance. Definitely in the "mess around and find out" category.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Oh yeah, mine too! Got a flashlight for it and keep a few 30s stacked with green tips... you'd be surprised but those (I think they're 62 grains) shoot 2-3" groups with a red dot at 100 yds. Sure hope it's never needed but pity anything that winds up in front of that thing!
> 
> The flaming pig... shoot that rascal in a deep canyon one day - the echo is something else. Sounds like a bomb going off in the distance. Definitely in the "mess around and find out" category.





I need to screw on the Pig and go have some fun with it.

I haven't kept up with all the rulings.....but are we okay to shoulder the things while at the range ? .....or will be in violation of some actual law other than then noise ordinance against ordnance


----------



## menhadenman

Here ya go @Dub , this will clear things up for you...


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Here ya go @Dub , this will clear things up for you...


----------



## menhadenman

Graf’s got a pile of powders in, VV and shooters world.


----------



## Darkhorse

Pertinent background on the day I nearly got shot in the back.
Only a few weeks earlier I had gone through a total hip joint replacement of my left hip. Anybody who has experienced one of these will know what I'm talking about. Anybody who hasn't....well, I wish you never do.
OK, so only a week or so earlier the Doctor had finally released me for light walking with a cane or crutches. And I mean light. I was still leaning hard on that cane. Hoping no one would be at the range early on a weekday I loaded up and made the trip. There were 2 shooters there, one just setting up at the far end. And one about midway down already shooting. By the time I hobbled all my gear to my bench they had called a ceasefire and the range was cold.
I had forgotten my staple gun but found the range stapler on the sign in table and the shooter next to my bench was leaning on the table looking at his target. I limped over there and said "I need to borrow this to put some targets up, I'll bring it right back."
"No problem" the guy said.
Seemed like it took forever to limp that 100 yards and I was rapidly loseing strength in that leg. But I tried to get my targets up ASAP, had my back to the firing line when I heard a shot from behind me that echoed off the berm about the time something slammed into the target (stand maybe too) right next to me. I dropped to the ground and tried to "Get little", at the same time the guy at the other end of the range started shouting at the top of his lungs.
This brought out the sorry RO from his trailer and another one showed up who had been at the pistol range.
Meanwhile the shooter was throwing, literally, his gear into the back of his jeep. Then he started talking to the RO's waving his arms wildly and pointing towards me as I was trying to get back to the line as fast as possible. Then, to my amazement, he jumped in his jeep and took off. And the 2 RO's just stood there looking at me.
I never got a chance to tell my side of it. They jumped on me for being downrange as soon as I was in earshot. Said the shooter told them the range was hot. I said the range was cold, then the shooter from the other end walked up and said the range was indeed cold. They told him to mind his own buisness. I asked them to call the game warden. That just made them come down on me even harder.
So the other RO went back to the pistol range. The really irritating one told both of us shooters for one of us to take charge and call the range conditions (hot or cold) and that he didn't have time to do it for us. Then he went back inside the air conditioned trailer and I didn't see him again.
Yeah I get a bad taste just thinking about it. And I still have no interest in going back.
So that's the rest of the story.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> return fire at least


I would have broken everything that guy owned. He wouldn’t have been able to fire another round that day, and would have had trouble leaving to get more!


----------



## Dub

The world is filled with lowlife dirtbag pieces of crap.

@Darkhorse encountered a handful of them that morning.



Here is the part that really is salt on the wound: these weren't random idiots found anywhere......these were shooting enthusiasts at a rifle range.  People you'd typically be at ease around....people with like interests as each of ours.

Sad.


They should have their butts beat down into a mud hole and then stomped dry.


----------



## Jester896

sorry...this was a random idiot....they have disguises they use around us


----------



## Adam5

Today was 200 .38 Spl 158gr Xtreme plated SWC over 4.4gr of 231, and 350 .223 62gr Hornady FMJBT over 26.5gr of BLC2.


----------



## deerslayer357

Loaded another 100 41’s with 2400 and 210 grain xtp’s.  Gotta finish the remaining 41’s and get started on 454 casull in the next couple days.


----------



## Adam5

I guess that I’m through sizing .350 Legend brass for a few days. My friend that I reload with has a stuck case remover. We’ll be using it this weekend.


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I guess that I’m through sizing .350 Legend brass for a few days. My friend that I reload with has a stuck case remover. We’ll be using it this weekend.







That bites.


I know my time is coming with the same scenario.


----------



## rosewood

Adam5 said:


> I guess that I’m through sizing .350 Legend brass for a few days. My friend that I reload with has a stuck case remover. We’ll be using it this weekend.


I don't know what kind of die that is, but on the Lee dies, you can loosen the screw that locks the expander/decapper rod and then tap it out with a hammer.  Retighten then pull out the expander ball.

I have also had luck with turning the die in the press and letting the good edges of the brass catch on the shell plate, then retract it, but if tight enough,will probably rip those rims off also.

I have never done it, but have heard you can drill and tap the case then put a bolt in it with some appropriately fitting washers or bushings or the like and pull it out by tightening the bolt.

Rosewood


----------



## frankwright

I have been loading 9mm with the Shooters World Clean Shot I won.
It seems to meter well but the book listings are a little light.
I used 3.9 grns with a 124 coated bullet and it got me right to the minimum power factor of 125 I need for a match. That is too close for comfort.
I am out of that bullet and started to load Everglades 124 JHP which usually takes more powder than coated bullets so I jumped up to 4.4 grns and we will see how it goes.
I do like the powder, seems pretty clean.


----------



## rosewood

Just got in another order from Midway via UPS. One of the boxes leaked out a few handfuls of .224 fmjs. Harbor Freight has an App for that in case you guys haven't discovered it yet. It makes sorting/pouring easy when you have to dump things from one container to another.  These trays are like $3.


Rosewood


----------



## BriarPatch99

Adam5 said:


> I guess that I’m through sizing .350 Legend brass for a few days. My friend that I reload with has a stuck case remover. We’ll be using it this weekend.



I can have that out it a few minutes .... 

Pull the decapping stem as high as possible ... 
Drill with a 7/32" bit ... being careful not to go beyond the case web 
Tap with a 1/4" x 20 tap...
Place a socket that will just set over the brass .
Add a flat washer...
Screw in a 1/4" NC bolt ....
Tighten down on the bolt ...it normally only has to move a little before the brass is free...

Placing upside down in your press will help hold the die for drilling/tapping/extraction...

You will need to cut the brass into with a hack saw or tubing cutter to get expander ball out ...be careful not to saw the stem or pin ....

Lube correctly next time ...


----------



## BriarPatch99

Finished sizing and chamfering about 600 357 SIG brass along with about 100 .357 Rem Magnum and about 60 .308 Win ... all on a Bonanza CoAx ....
had to have a little  fun mixed in


----------



## menhadenman

Powder Valley has five 4# of W296 for a good price right now.


----------



## Jester896

Not yet… but I did watch Dreamer on Netflix before I got cranked up.  I had 2 extra cups of coffee...I know how @Dub does it now....get jacked up on coffee and you will clean a bunch of guns.

I did manage to get 251 .45-70 case sized and in the stainless pins


I found 1 Hornady case and set it aside with the new R-P case I found.

I also cut these already primed cases out of the batch too



Recoil pad on the Beretta is up next.  Might even put a sheen instead of the gloss it has on it.


----------



## GregoryB.

Just the opposite for me. Didn’t load anything, instead I started packing up all of my reloading supplies and equipment. Got to put down new flooring in my reloading room and get it all packed for relocation to WV for Retirement. Going to get a new shop built so I can get all my junk set up by the end of summer.


----------



## menhadenman

Boy I wanted to... but swapped out my Savage 25-06 extractor/pin with one of those kits from Kinney’s. Thought it’d be a quick job of course. The pin was jammed up probably from hot loads. Old spring looked terrible. A real pain to get out. It’s looking good now and they say I’ll be flinging brass like a champ.


----------



## Jester896

That new Benchrest action I got has a Savage type extractor.

The first 2 batches cleaned up pretty good



I'll finish the last batch in the am with the 6.5WSM cases I tried to rescue.

pad came out OK...I might get good at it one day with a bunch of practice


----------



## deerslayer357

Finished up my small batch of 454, now need to move on to 10MM and reloading a bunch of 7mm/08 pull down brass and bullets.  Any tricks to getting extruded powder out of brass?  I don’t know if got damp or what but the powder is caking inside the cases


----------



## Jester896

deerslayer357 said:


> Any tricks to getting extruded powder out of brass?  I don’t know if got damp or what but the powder is caking inside the cases


were they real compressed loads?  If they were I have used one of the small o-ring picks and got it started coming out...then it pours.  Or do you think it is contaminated?


----------



## deerslayer357

I am not sure.  I got them started but powder granules are still stuck in them along the sides of the cases.  I am thinking powder got damp or contaminated but not 100% on that.  I didn’t load them so I won’t shoot them, but pulling them down hit a road block when the powder didn’t dump completely.

I was trying to save the projectiles and brass, but half of the brass is useless unless I can get it cleaned up better


----------



## menhadenman

Cleaned a pile of brass when I was out cutting wood with the boys. Did test my 300 subs, looks like 10.0 gr of A1680 was the best for the 215 spire points. The W296 was solid but wouldn’t cycle consistently below 7.8 grains. I’ll probably go big and load all 300 bullets I’ve got with that recipe.


----------



## Jester896

deerslayer357 said:


> I was trying to save the projectiles and brass, but half of the brass is useless unless I can get it cleaned up better



will it fire out?  wonder if the primer would burn it onece the bullet was out?  wonder what contaminate made it stick to the case wall...lub?

o ring picks may help


----------



## rosewood

I bet compressed air would do it, but want to do outside and wear safety glasses for sure.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> looks like 10.0 gr of A1680 was the best for the 215 spire points.


I use 10.2 with 220 SMK and #41 primers...if the weather is right I get a pop.  What primers are you using?  I think I have 2 big boxes ea of 210s and 220s...might fire off the idle Dillon


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I use 10.2 with 220 SMK and #41 primers...if the weather is right I get a pop.  What primers are you using?  I think I have 2 big boxes ea of 210s and 220s...might fire off the idle Dillon


I was using the CCI 400s; have some 41s too. I’m gonna get the Dillon rolling for sure.


----------



## Jester896

I got 3-4K damaged neck pulls sent by mistake that I got for little of nothing so that is the only reason I am using #41


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I got 3-4K damaged neck pulls sent by mistake that I got for little of nothing so that is the only reason I am using #41


Didn't know if it was because of the infamous slam fire that folks never see in person .

I will say, that 215 was hitting my 8" steel plate with quite the thud at 50 yds. Not saying I'd want to hunt with it, but it is a little misleading being so quiet and slow. Dang sure wouldn't want one in the chest!


----------



## Jester896

runnin what I got  I might find it more important if I was over gassed.

Last time I checked mine would hold about a 3+' group at 100 with the 220s without a suppressor.


----------



## menhadenman

Blue Collar has Alpha and Lapua brass for the manbun if anyone is feeling swanky.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Tumbled about 75 .44 Magnum brass ... checked the primer holes for corn cob( I purchased a big order of cob way back that is a little big in size) ... bagged and labeled ...ready to load ... 

Found about that many 250 grain(check weighed 246.5 grains) plain base cast bullets I had stuck back ... probably gonna load those ...


----------



## rosewood

The last time I bought corn cob media was a couple of years back at Home Depot.  It was like $50 with free shipping to the home.  I just checked and it is about $72 for 50 lbs now but still free shipping.  Probably still the best deal around.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> The last time I bought corn cob media was a couple of years back at Home Depot.  It was like $50 with free shipping to the home.  I just checked and it is about $72 for 50 lbs now but still free shipping.  Probably still the best deal around.
> 
> Rosewood



I'm going to try rice once my walnut runs out... guys say it's good especially if you don't deprime before tumbling.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I'm going to try rice once my walnut runs out... guys say it's good especially if you don't deprime before tumbling.


Interesting


----------



## menhadenman

Santa clause is coming.... to town! Brownells and PV has primers too.


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Jester896 Brownell’s has large pistol primers right now. I believe you were looking.


----------



## Jester896

Thanks!  2K limit


----------



## Dub

Y’all keep checking in daily with Midway on primers & powder.

They are in the midst of swapping to a new super capacity distribution center.  Inventory is spread amidst the existing and new.

I am guessing there is a “stockpile” of said components grow in the new distribution center.

When it goes live we may be in luck.  

11:00am EST seems to be a good time of day to check in with them…..and 12:00pm EST seems to be the sweet spot for a scoring bullets with Montana Gold.


Thats my lunchtime Public service announcement for ya’s from good old night shift.

Looking for a relaxing weekend to grill something for the first time in ages….and to get my APP running in the garage, got a pile of 9mm & .40 to run through Lee U-dies and then clean….and some other work completed on the reloading benches in man cave.

Have good coffee at the house, will shop for some grillables and enjoy the projects.  Also hitting range Sat & Sunday.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Thanks!  2K limit



Beats what I did.  My fear with low inventory at usual spots had me reach out to Target Sports.   I should be ashamed…..but at least I scored on CCI- 41’s & CCI-SPP.


Unfortunately they didn’t seem to have a limit…..so I was like a fat kid buying a quadruple decker waffle cone…..

I’m dumb….but not always stupid.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Beats what I did.  My fear with low inventory at usual spots had me reach out to Target Sports.   I should be ashamed…..but at least I scored on CCI- 41’s & CCI-SPP.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they didn’t seem to have a limit…..so I was like a rich fat kid buying a quadruple decker waffle cone…..
> 
> I’m dumb….but not always stupid.


Yeah, at 12+ cent per primer (before shipping and taxes), no wonder they don't have a limit.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> got a pile of 9mm & .40 to run through



I don't remember how many buckets of .40s my other buddy told me yesterday he was on his way to the scrap yard with...said he would be happy if they gave him $1.50 a # but most of all gave him his buckets back.




Dub said:


> but at least I scored on CCI- 41’s & CCI-SPP.



I have about 3 boxes of #41s on hand and I recenly picked up a box (5K) of Winchester SPP at my LGS for less than I see most primers at other places before shipping and Haz-Mat to add to what I had.  He would have let me buy all 10 boxes.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I don't remember how many buckets of .40s my other buddy told me yesterday he was on his way to the scrap yard with...said he would be happy if they gave him $1.50 a # but most of all gave him his buckets back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 3 boxes of #41s on hand and I recenly picked up a box (5K) of Winchester SPP at my LGS for less than I see most primers at other places before shipping and Haz-Mat to add to what I had.  He would have let me buy all 10 boxes.




Good sign maybe it’s loosening up a bit. Been seeing powder more often too, even saw reloader 26 the other day. ?


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Good sign maybe it’s loosening up a bit.



Maybe so...my buddy got in 25K LRM CCIs not too awful long ago that were on back order.


----------



## Dub

Y’all trying to say Lescoe Brandon bees heppin us out ???

I’m down with that.


Unfurl the sails, let’s get this boat underway, cannons made ready.

Hoist the black flag ?‍ and go do some pirate stuff.


----------



## menhadenman




----------



## GregoryB.

menhadenman said:


> View attachment 1141487


I was wondering why my car was still empty when my wife came back from the gas station.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Hoist the black flag ?‍ and go do some pirate stuff.



gots my eyes on ya


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> gots my eyes on ya




A week of night shifts under my belt....didn't nap today....will sleep righteously tonight and rise with strong coffee.

Some stuff is gonna occur tomorrow....reloading related & scope mounting.

Gotta work Sunday morning....but an afternoon range session is probable....working days next week.   Long weekend off next weekend.   

Progress.


3,000 of these arrived from Donny Summers today:








They'll be be going into a medium load for a 4" S&W M610 wheelgun....moon clip fed.  Gonna get my double action pulls improved.   Accuracy, speed & consistency.   Got a buddy who's is gonna coach me up and get me started with some technique tips and drills to run.


Swapped out the front sight...went to a high viz fiber optic that I can easily focus on.   Swapped out the grips for some large wood that feels good in my paw.......then when I'm making progress.....gonna roll it around left handed, too.    

At 53 years old....it's an embarrassing situation that I don't shoot double action triggers better than I do.    I took the easy route as soon as I was old enough to start buying guns.   Time to go back and correct these transgressions. 


1911's are great.....*the best*....but the desire is there to grow and adapt to other things with triggers.


----------



## menhadenman

Well I found myself with four kids at a middle school play tonight... but managed to crack that 8lb’r of TAC. Loaded up some 69 BTHP and 77 TMK to test em out. Garbage brass, can’t recall where I bought it but primer pockets were mighty tight!


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> A week of night shifts under my belt....didn't nap today....will sleep righteously tonight and rise with strong coffee.
> 
> Some stuff is gonna occur tomorrow....reloading related & scope mounting.
> 
> Gotta work Sunday morning....but an afternoon range session is probable....working days next week.   Long weekend off next weekend.
> 
> Progress.
> 
> 
> 3,000 of these arrived from Donny Summers today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be be going into a medium load for a 4" S&W M610 wheelgun....moon clip fed.  Gonna get my double action pulls improved.   Accuracy, speed & consistency.   Got a buddy who's is gonna coach me up and get me started with some technique tips and drills to run.
> 
> 
> Swapped out the front sight...went to a high viz fiber optic that I can easily focus on.   Swapped out the grips for some large wood that feels good in my paw.......then when I'm making progress.....gonna roll it around left handed, too.
> 
> At 53 years old....it's an embarrassing situation that I don't shoot double action triggers better than I do.    I took the easy route as soon as I was old enough to start buying guns.   Time to go back and correct these transgressions.
> 
> 
> 1911's are great.....*the best*....but the desire is there to grow and adapt to other things with triggers.



Lemme know what you learn... I have a GP100 (SA/DA) and Blackhawk 44 (SA). Shoot the GP100 well but 99% with a cocked hammer. That Blackhawk taught be some bad habits 20+ years ago during my brief time in the last frontier.


----------



## Jester896

i used to try balancing a nickle on the front sight of my Redhawk during trigger pulls


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Well I found myself with four kids at a middle school play tonight... but managed to crack that 8lb’r of TAC. Loaded up some 69 BTHP and 77 TMK to test em out. Garbage brass, can’t recall where I bought it but primer pockets were mighty tight!
> 
> View attachment 1141527




Hows that Intellidropper working out for you ?


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Hows that Intellidropper working out for you ?



Man I sure like it. Don’t know how I reloaded for over a decade with a powder drop and beam scale! The only knock I have on it is how you empty the leftover powder. Other than that it’s been great and it’s pretty accurate.


----------



## Steven037

Man y’all have me jealous. I’ve been working so much lately I haven’t had time to shoot or reload. Being short handed at work has seriously cut into my free time.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> Man y’all have me jealous. I’ve been working so much lately I haven’t had time to shoot or reload. Being short handed at work has seriously cut into my free time.



I feel for you, man.


Share those staffing shortages, too.

Absenteeism is why I have to go in on my day off Sunday……get disciplinary documents ready for next weeks write ups.

Folks seem to have lost their minds over calling off from work for reasons I’ve never heard of…..in 30 years of doing this type of work.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I feel for you, man.
> 
> 
> Share those staffing shortages, too.
> 
> Absenteeism is why I have to go in on my day off Sunday……get disciplinary documents ready for next weeks write ups.
> 
> Folks seem to have lost their minds over calling off from work for reasons I’ve never heard of…..in 30 years of doing this type of work.



It’s terrible, all around the country. Too much money from uncle sugar being passed around. Worse thing is there are some people that don’t get canned because we know it’d take forever to replace them. Workforce is in a rough spot.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> It’s terrible, all around the country. Too much money from uncle sugar being passed around. Worse thing is there are some people that don’t get canned because we know it’d take forever to replace them. Workforce is in a rough spot.




It's truly nuts.


We are living in some wacko times right now.


Staying prayed up, magazines loaded, head on a swivel.......and some good coffee sipping.



At least that's my plan at this moment as I contemplate what to do for breakfuss....


Erry'body gotta have a plan, right ?





20oz cup of some smoove stuff.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded 6.5 grendel for the 1st time. Loaded 20 rounds to test in my new rifle. Gotta plan range trip now.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Loaded 6.5 grendel for the 1st time. Loaded 20 rounds to test in my new rifle. Gotta plan range trip now.




Any surprises with loading the new cartridge ?


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Any surprises with loading the new cartridge ?


Pretty straight forward.  Instead of buying the Dillon shell plate with the funnel for the Grendel, I ordered one for the 7.62x39.  Saved like $30.  I then used the powder funnel for my 260/6.5NMB with a funnel spacer added from my Lee rifle powder die set.  Surprisingly it fit perfectly.    Going to see if I can order another one of those Lee funnel if I can find it on their webpage.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Pretty straight forward.  Instead of buying the Dillon shell plate with the funnel for the Grendel, I ordered one for the 7.62x39.  Saved like $30.  I then used the powder funnel for my 260/6.5NMB with a funnel spacer added from my Lee rifle powder die set.  Surprisingly it fit perfectly.    Going to see if I can order another one of those Lee funnel if I can find it on their webpage.
> 
> Rosewood



Can I ask what rifle? I have a PSA and a Howa. And a long list of stuff that doesn’t work ?


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Can I ask what rifle? I have a PSA and a Howa. And a long list of stuff that doesn’t work ?


Psa lower with BCA upper.  1:8 20"


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Psa lower with BCA upper.  1:8 20"




This is counter intuitive, but my AR barrel (PSA 20" 1/7) likes the smaller bullets with more jump... I was chasing my tail on the 120s and 123s. Will still solve that problem soon but tried some smaller bullets on a whim and was shocked how much better they shot. Here are those:

-90 grain Varmageddon/1.649" BTO/33.0 gr CFE223
-100 grain TTSX/1.655" BTO/28-29 gr Benchmark (super wide node on this one)
-85 grain Varminter/1.692" BTO/32.0 gr CFE223

Check your books of course but these are solid for me.


----------



## rosewood

The 123s were the lightest I could find. Will have to try them first. Dont have enough of those powders to try out either. Having to use h335. Thanks, Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I loaded 4 Gas Magnums on the big truck


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> The 123s were the lightest I could find. Will have to try them first. Dont have enough of those powders to try out either. Having to use h335. Thanks, Rosewood


BLC-2 another good one and a little more common. Keep me posted!


----------



## Adam5

I spent some time sorting .38 Spl by head stamp


500 completely sorted
100 that’s 64 PMC + 36 Starline to finish. 
The bowl is unsorted nickel
The large bag are the leftovers
The small bag is unsorted .357 that was mixed in


----------



## menhadenman

Small rifle primers at Brownells right now.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Small rifle primers at Brownells right now.


Gone!

All left is Magnum Shotgun primers, I didn't even know that was a thing.  Always used Winchester 209s.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Gone!
> 
> All left is Magnum Shotgun primers, I didn't even know that was a thing.  Always used Winchester 209s.
> 
> Rosewood


Some folks use the 209 magnums for Blackhorn powder in in-line smoke poles. I suppose the big 3 1/2" loads might push someone into buying another primer.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Some folks use the 209 magnums for Blackhorn powder in in-line smoke poles. I suppose the big 3 1/2" loads might push someone into buying another primer.



Well, that doesn't make much sense to me in smoke poles.  Everything I have read indicated that muzzle loaders needed less energy to ignite and the BP specific primers were actually less energetic than standard 209s.  It does seem that Blackhorn recommended standard 209s instead of BP 209s with their powder, but never read anything on magnum.  Hmm.  You got me scratching my head.  Gotta edumacate myself more.

Not sure the load matters, it is the powder being used that matters I would think.  I have only ever used the standard winchester 209s with Black horn and 777.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Well, that doesn't make much sense to me in smoke poles.  Everything I have read indicated that muzzle loaders needed less energy to ignite and the BP specific primers were actually less energetic than standard 209s.  It does seem that Blackhorn recommended standard 209s instead of BP 209s with their powder, but never read anything on magnum.  Hmm.  You got me scratching my head.  Gotta edumacate myself more.
> 
> Not sure the load matters, it is the powder being used that matters I would think.  I have only ever used the standard winchester 209s with Black horn and 777.
> 
> Rosewood



It might be for the specific breech plug they recommend. I was edumacated myself after getting a fancy smoke pole for a Nebraska hunt... CVA accura. My other one uses musket caps so I had to get acquainted with 209s. Of course I couldn’t find magnums and wound up with a case of standards. And 1,000 shots may take me a while so I’m riding that one out ?


https://blackhorn209.com/specs/primers/


----------



## bullgator

I didn’t load anything today……but I did get a delivery of a powder I’ve been wanting to try. 
This should be a nice alternative to Varget with the added bonus of temperature stability and reduced copper fouling. Reloader 15.5


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> I didn’t load anything today……but I did get a delivery of a powder I’ve been wanting to try.
> This should be a nice alternative to Varget with the added bonus of temperature stability and reduced copper fouling. Reloader 15.5View attachment 1142347



Well, that is knew.  I have always had good luck with RL15 and not so good with Varget even thought it gets a lot of air time.  Hope to find some of that RL15.5 soon.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

If that has the same burn rate as RL15 it is slower than Varget I believe.  I have looked and looked and never been real keen on Varget for what I load on paper...that is going to change here soon I think.  I have always had good results from RL-15...just really use it in .308 and heavy .223 and I don't normally have temp issues like I do with W760.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> If that has the same burn rate as RL15 is is slower than Varget I believe.  I have looked and looked and never been real keen on Varget for what I load on paper...that is going to change here soon I think.  I have always had good results from RL-15...just really use it in .308 and heavy .223 and I don't normally have temp issues like I do with W760.


That is exactly my findings.  Except I have never used 760.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

that and H414 are good stuff for hunting loads or where it isn't above 70*


----------



## bullgator

It’s slower than RL15. More in the Varget or a bit slower range. Some things I’ve read even say it’s closer to 16 than 15 but it’s always compared to Varget in applications.


----------



## bullgator

I also think this may excel in a 7-08.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> It’s slower than RL15. More in the Varget or a bit slower range. Some things I’ve read even say it’s closer to 16 than 15 but it’s always compared to Varget in applications.



I see an error in the Western Powder burn rate comparison chart I have used for some time.  It shows Varget is about the same speed as IMR4895.  When I look at the chart most others use I see RL15 at # 97 and Varget at #99...sorry.


----------



## menhadenman

Loaded up my subs finally... have more to go; basically using that cheap brass you had a look at @Jester896 for the poly coats for plinking.


----------



## menhadenman

Speaking of subs, Powder Valley has 1680 1lb and 8lb right now...


----------



## deerslayer357

Didn’t get anything loaded today, but stocked up on Barnes TTSX 168grn in 308 and XTP’s in .41mag with birthday pricing from midway.


----------



## menhadenman

Haven’t reloaded today but finally tested out some of the TAC I picked up. It was 38 degrees and windy as all get out. Mixed brass and CCI 400s, looks like A couple solid groups with the bullets I’ve got the most of. 223 Wylde, 69 BTHP and 77 TMK. Not as good as some other loads I’ve got but plenty good for loading up a pile for plinking.


----------



## Dub

Had something crazy happen a few minutes ago.....in the kitchen cooking a late breakfuss and the dogs get tuned up at the front door.....then doorbell rings.

I get out there to see Brown Truck Santa rolling away and two boxes on the front porch.






........I've had some .45-70 & .38 Super brass on backorder with Starline for a while now.  Long enough that I simply quit checking up on it.   I'm well stocked on the .38 Super....but keep some inbound.
Looks like that is still waiting, however the .45/70 made it to Georgia. 


Got a few cases from a buddy to get started with with on the .45-70 last weekend so I went ahead and ordered some more coated lead .405gr tips from the fine folks at ACME Bullets.









Both arrived.    BAMSUCKA !!!!

Gonna have some big bore fun this coming week. 






menhadenman said:


> Haven’t reloaded today but finally tested out some of the TAC I picked up. It was 38 degrees and windy as all get out. Mixed brass and CCI 400s, looks like A couple solid groups with the bullets I’ve got the most of. 223 Wylde, 69 BTHP and 77 TMK. Not as good as some other loads I’ve got but plenty good for loading up a pile for plinking.





Getting after 'em nice & early.


----------



## menhadenman

I had some good luck with the mail today too @Dub - did some horse trading with a guy out west... got all these 308s for $120 plus a half box of 284 ABLR. Guess I’ll be messing with the 30-old man again soon ;-)


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> I had some good luck with the mail today too @Dub - did some horse trading with a guy out west... got all these 308s for $120 plus a half box of 284 ABLR. Guess I’ll be messing with the 30-old man again soon ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1142790




Classic tips for  classic workhorses that'll never go outa style......at least not for me.


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> I had some good luck with the mail today too @Dub - did some horse trading with a guy out west... got all these 308s for $120 plus a half box of 284 ABLR. Guess I’ll be messing with the 30-old man again soon ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1142790


Better than Gold


----------



## menhadenman

Well the primers are getting better on availability but not price, and I’ve see some unicorns the past couple weeks (H1000, even RL26). Even scored two more boxes of the 168 VLDs today. Like to think it’s getting better but truth is it’s the eye of the storm. Let’s go
Brandon.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up about 200 357 sig with 124 berrys hbrn thick plate for a buddy of mine and myself to split.  He provided the primed brass.  Got them polishing in the tumbler now. 

Rosewood


----------



## Big7

chase870 said:


> I have several cans of fired brass. I ended up with a large selection of reloading equipment several years ago liquidating an estate for an attorney I know. Many of you have followed my struggle with the 220 Swift neck bump disaster. Much of the brass will be things I will never reload, and I would be willing to give it to someone who can solve the neck bump issue I have with the 220 Swift. I am still not sure it's a gun issue as far as the tight chamber goes. I'm goanna have to break down and find someone smarter than me to solve the issue



You got any pictures of the brass?

There are a few ways to make a cast your chamber so you can check dimensions. I can walk you through or send it to me and I will do it for you free.

You just pay for material shipping both ways.
Easy Peasy. ?

Shoot me a PM if you like.


----------



## Big7

Geezer Ray said:


> Hog food.View attachment 1128135


I run a similar bullet for the Big7 (7MM Rem. Mag)
A 170, not 175 gr. *Sierra round nose. I got a pic of a neck shot on a phone I got to get fixed to get my pics. Obviously devastating wound channel.
went in 7MM and straight through. Not much meat to expand much but it came out about like a 50 cent piece. DRT before he hit the ground.*

*Wicked over some H4895- I'd have to dig up the load if you want to try it. *


----------



## Big7

BriarPatch99 said:


> I showed Jester a little quick way to trim a bunch brass in a hurry on the cheap.
> Place a Lee cutter with pilot shaft in a drill press(it will go in a 1/2" chuck)...
> 
> Use the drill table as the "stop" ... hold brass with hand....as quick as you can place a case and pull Handle ...run drill fast ....
> 
> Just don't put a lot of pressure on pilot tip as it will brad...


You got a pic of that Lee Cutter?
Is it like a double chamfer tool?

I'm going to buy a table top lathe and vertical mill when I get moved and set up shop.

I got some Ideas that will have to be machined.
Weird projectiles for shotgun and rifle.
Mainly because I get bored and miss a shop to fiddle with.


----------



## rosewood

Big7 said:


> I run a similar bullet for the Big7 (7MM Rem. Mag)
> A 170, not 175 gr. *Sierra round nose. ...*
> 
> *Wicked over some H4895- I'd have to dig up the load if you want to try it. *


H4895 in 7mag?  I never thought it was slow enough for that.  Interesting.

Rosewood


----------



## Big7

rosewood said:


> H4895 in 7mag?  I never thought it was slow enough for that.  Interesting.
> 
> Rosewood


My favorite all around for cases that size.
.338 Win. Mag. too when I had one.


----------



## rosewood

Big7 said:


> My favorite all around for cases that size.
> .338 Win. Mag. too when I had one.


Where did you find the load data?  Hodgdon doesn't list either H4895 or IMR4895 for 7mag.

I have had good luck with H4831SC and RL22 myself.

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Where did you find the load data?  Hodgdon doesn't list either H4895 or IMR4895 for 7mag.
> 
> I have had good luck with H4831SC and RL22 myself.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood


I gave it a peak too since I've been going nuts with the 7RM and heavy (168, 175, 180 gr) bullets over the last year... seems like H4895 is more like TAC?

I've had good luck with IMR4350, Retumbo, and H4831sc... a little with H1000, too. Enough of those in the cupboard to keep myself from wading into other recipes for now. Lord knows my ADD is tricky on the reloading bench. Really got into it these last two years and feel like I've always got 5 or 6 loads I'm monkeying with.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Where did you find the load data?  Hodgdon doesn't list either H4895 or IMR4895 for 7mag.



reduced recoil load 

wouldn't have been on the top of my list either


----------



## Big7

rosewood said:


> Where did you find the load data?  Hodgdon doesn't list either H4895 or IMR4895 for 7mag.
> 
> I have had good luck with H4831SC and RL22 myself.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood



Hodgdon it used to list a load right on the can.
Haven't looked at their site but I will get you some load data next time I go to my controlled atmosphere storage unit.

It really works good with 150- 170ga boolits. ?


----------



## Big7

https://www.hodgdonreloading.com/reloading-data-center?rdc=true&type=54

These right here with 120 Nosler BT Varmints (not game) sitting on 65gr H4350 are barn burners. Listed @ 3226 fps.
They will make a crow explode and a yote' gets ground up pretty good at distance.


----------



## rosewood

Big7 said:


> Hodgdon it used to list a load right on the can.
> Haven't looked at their site but I will get you some load data next time I go to my controlled atmosphere storage unit.
> 
> It really works good with 150- 170ga boolits. ?


Just to make sure we are talking the same powder.  You said H4895, you didn't mean H4350 or H4831 did you?  H4895 is a mid speed powder used in 308, 223, etc.

Rosewood


----------



## Big7

And a pretty good read about H4895.
https://www.chuckhawks.com/reduced_recoil_H4895.htm

I will list my load next time I go to the storage unit and I ASSURE you it's not a "reduced" load. I think I remember but won't post anything not listed.

I shoot mostly Ruger. They can take a pretty warm load and I am a speed freak- with properly constructed boolits that work running pretty fast.


----------



## rosewood

Well, dang it it works up to 338 Win Mag, I am wondering why I have all the powders I have.   That one about covers the entire gamut.  Only problem is, I haven't seen any on the shelf since the "plandemic" started.

Rosewood


----------



## Big7

rosewood said:


> Well, dang it it works up to 338 Win Mag, I am wondering why I have all the powders I have.   That one about covers the entire gamut.  Only problem is, I haven't seen any on the shelf since the "plandemic" started.
> 
> Rosewood



Yes Sir. Real good chance it will work good in just about any case. Anyhoooo...
I just calked Hodgdon tech support
Guy told me H4895 41.2gr low recoil and I'm positive my load is in the mid- upper 50's and not compressed.

And... It works in a bunch of different size cases.
Guy also told me H4831 is a most excellent powder for the Big7 w/ 150+ gr boolits.
59gr 2775fps - 62gr 2986fps

Since I'm already getting low, I'm going to try that.

But I'm still buying H4895 because it's versatile.

I use a lot of H BLC(2) as well in smaller cases.


----------



## menhadenman

I’ve got a question for everyone. My buddy bought some 9 mm hevi shot and the bullets were occasionally falling apart. He was able to get a refund but I’ve never seen anything like that.


----------



## Jester896

is there still some bullet in the case?


----------



## Steven037

That’s what I was thinking.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> is there still some bullet in the case?



Yes! He texted me and I don’t have an answer. Dunno if I’d want to shoot the rest. Reckon they really are frangible ?


----------



## menhadenman

Back to TAC - had two loads with 69s and 77s that did well. Loaded up ten of each and another ten of each -0.2 gr.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Yes! He texted me and I don’t have an answer. Dunno if I’d want to shoot the rest. Reckon they really are frangible ?




Dangitman.....they sheared off where they were crimped.



Thanks for posting this.....great PSA.

I didn't realize Hevi Shot did bullets.....I'll make sure they *won't* for me.


----------



## Jester896

nope...but dropped in on my LGS and look what was on the shelf




got 1 left 1


----------



## fauxferret

menhadenman said:


> I’ve got a question for everyone. My buddy bought some 9 mm hevi shot and the bullets were occasionally falling apart. He was able to get a refund but I’ve never seen anything like that.
> 
> View attachment 1143546



This is a frangible round as listed on Hevi-Shot's website. This is likely due to the manufacturer having their taper crimp too constricted. Accurate reloading manual specifically states to not over do crimp on frangibles or this very thing will occur. Notify MFG of lot number usually receive some sort of compensation. Good to hear your friend got his money back.


----------



## Dub

The very type of shenanigans I'd engage in as a kid.    It's a wonder my parents didn't lock me up for months at a time.

Hard-headed and mischief minded.

I'm not sure at what age I realized that all pranks weren't a good idea....but such wisdom likely came after a well-deserved whuppin'.


----------



## rosewood

Mec 600jr..


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Mec 600jr..



Good eye ?

I saw shot, powder & shells but had no clue which press it was.

I’ve only been certified on a RC many moons ago.

 Playing catchup now.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Good eye ?
> 
> I saw shot, powder & shells but had no clue which press it was.
> 
> I’ve only been certified on a RC many moons ago.
> 
> Playing catchup now.


Really not a good drawing and not exact, but pretty sure that is what they modeled it after.


----------



## menhadenman

No reloading but made it home after a week away and my 300 crimp die and two boxes of my favorite but pretty scarce 168 VLDs. Think I already have 4 boxes but anymore you gotta get it if you can.


----------



## Jester896

These things are like Gold!


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> These things are like Gold!
> 
> View attachment 1146357



6mm? I think Blue Collar had some too


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> 6mm? I think Blue Collar had some too



yes 6mm,  they don't stock the Hybrid Target just the VLD Target
my other brother went by John Widdon's yesterday and got 4 of those boxes. 2 for my little brother and 2 for me.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> yes 6mm,  they don't stock the Hybrid Target just the VLD Target
> my other brother went by John Widdon's yesterday and got 4 of those boxes. 2 for my little brother and 2 for me.



Alexander’s has the 190 hybrid in .284 but the price tag was crazy (I think $70) and the VLDs shoot better than I can. I’d like to try the hybrids someday tho.


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Jester896 , check it out - CBB selling loaded ammo now... the blackout subs look interesting.

https://www.cavitybackbullets.com/product-p/cb-mkz-223-70-ammo.htm


----------



## Dub

I was a little hesitant when I began getting the last of my components for 6.5 & .308 and a buddy urged me to jump on the larger boxes of a couple Berger's models.   I was hesitant to buy larger boxes without at least working up loads and testing out a few.

He told me to buy 'em if If they didn't work he'd buy the from me. 

After that I picked up some 6.5 140gr hybrids and another version of .308 (can't remember which).

Glad I grabbed them when I did from:

Blue Collar Reloading
Arm or Ally
Mile High Shooting
Occasionally get "in stock now" email updates from each of then but have waiting until I'm up & running and using the stash on-on hand first.

Maybe @menhadenman , @Jester896 @bullgator and others will have luck finding them with those sellers.






menhadenman said:


> No reloading but made it home after a week away and my 300 crimp die and two boxes of my favorite but pretty scarce 168 VLDs. Think I already have 4 boxes but anymore you gotta get it if you can.
> 
> View attachment 1145625




I read the text before looking more closely at the pic.

Reading I was nodding my head..."Yep 168gr.....classic solid performer"......then I saw the pic and realized it was in 7mm.   WOW.    I've not kept track of anything .284 in a while.   

Going to enjoy seeing what you do with these tips.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> These things are like Gold!
> 
> View attachment 1146357


Ok……where?


----------



## Jester896

my buddy picked them up for us from John Whidden at Whidden Gunworks
$24?.?? a box


----------



## Jester896

Hello


----------



## BriarPatch99

Loaded up some 357 SIG using the RMR MPR bullet, Longshot,  nickle Speer brass and S&B primers ...

Grandson helped me ...we did a 100 rounds  ...


----------



## GregoryB.

This Reloading thread is torture for me. Had to pack up all my stuff in preparation for showing/selling the house and moving. Haven’t even purchased any supplies lately since I don’t have a place for them now.


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> This Reloading thread is torture for me. Had to pack up all my stuff in preparation for showing/selling the house and moving. Haven’t even purchased any supplies lately since I don’t have a place for them now.



your not going to get sympathy here...
mine is right in front of me and I can't seem to make time with all the other stuff going on... I can't get to anything.  I was able to get 10-12 of the 250 .45-70 cases I have sized and cleaned trimmed and deburred over the weekend and pick up 8# of powder to try in a couple of things.


----------



## rosewood

Yeah, I haven't loaded anything cause I am lazy...no other valid excuse here.


----------



## Mauser

Got 60 243 cases deprimed and cleaned up. They were awful nasty,but cleaned up good. Waiting on my 243 dies to come in,still deciding on which powder and pills to try. Be shooting them in a Mohawk 600


----------



## Jester896

Mauser said:


> Got 60 243 cases deprimed and cleaned up. They were awful nasty,but cleaned up good. Waiting on my 243 dies to come in,still deciding on which powder and pills to try. Be shooting them in a Mohawk 600


drop them by and I will run them in the stainless pins if you need me to...might even find something on the shelf to try in it


----------



## Mauser

Ten 4 when I get back over this way I’ll swing by. Thank ya sir!! Over here at pediatric doc now nothing major


----------



## rmp

GregoryB. said:


> This Reloading thread is torture for me. Had to pack up all my stuff in preparation for showing/selling the house and moving. Haven’t even purchased any supplies lately since I don’t have a place for them now.


The wife and I recently moved. What a mess. Looks like a sporting goods store exploded. It’s only been a few weeks but  has to be the longest time I’ve gone without pulling the handle on a press.



Mauser said:


> Got 60 243 cases deprimed and cleaned up.  Be shooting them in a Mohawk 600



My first rifle was a Mohawk in .243. I had trouble with the muzzle blast as I was 11 or 12yo when I got it. Anyway..Rare to encounter someone else that has one. It’s definitely a handy little sleeper. Shooting 90 grain Speers with H100V in mine. Now it’s a hoot to shoot. Bedded in Marine Tex with a nice trigger.


----------



## Jester896

My buddy had 2 Mohawks...he sold the 6mm but still has a .243 I think

we have some 90gr sumthin and certainly have H100V


----------



## rmp

I don’t even remember why I had the H100V powder but had several pounds and on a whim decided to try it in the mohawk.
I realize barrels all have their own personality but it works well in mine.


----------



## Jester896

it works really well in my .260 with 127LRX


----------



## Mauser

rmp said:


> The wife and I recently moved. What a mess. Looks like a sporting goods store exploded. It’s only been a few weeks but  has to be the longest time I’ve gone without pulling the handle on a press.
> 
> 
> 
> My first rifle was a Mohawk in .243. I had trouble with the muzzle blast as I was 11 or 12yo when I got it. Anyway..Rare to encounter someone else that has one. It’s definitely a handy little sleeper. Shooting 90 grain Speers with H100V in mine. Now it’s a hoot to shoot. Bedded in Marine Tex with a nice trigger.


All my reloading stuff got moved out to the storage shed,(dies powder and primers are still in the house) making room for baby#2. Hadn’t shot the Mohawk in over 20 years probably, gonna change that this year


----------



## Mauser

Jester896 said:


> My buddy had 2 Mohawks...he sold the 6mm but still has a .243 I think
> 
> we have some 90gr sumthin and certainly have H100V


Kinda wish this one was a 308 but any way I told the wife I had to get some 243 dies so I could load for Chloe and Boones gun lol.


----------



## rmp

“It’s not about me! I’m doing this for the kids!” 

?


----------



## menhadenman

rmp said:


> “It’s not about me! I’m doing this for the kids!”
> 
> ?


I pull that trick at least every other month!


----------



## bullethead

rmp said:


> The wife and I recently moved. What a mess. Looks like a sporting goods store exploded. It’s only been a few weeks but  has to be the longest time I’ve gone without pulling the handle on a press.
> 
> 
> 
> My first rifle was a Mohawk in .243. I had trouble with the muzzle blast as I was 11 or 12yo when I got it. Anyway..Rare to encounter someone else that has one. It’s definitely a handy little sleeper. Shooting 90 grain Speers with H100V in mine. Now it’s a hoot to shoot. Bedded in Marine Tex with a nice trigger.


3rd one down is a Mohawk/.243


----------



## rmp

That’s quite the collection Bullet. Very nice.


----------



## rmp

Couldn’t stand it. I had to go get mine. Poor lighting but you get the idea.


Thanks to the power of the internet, guess it’s not so rare after all.


----------



## sghoghunter

Jester896 said:


> nope...but dropped in on my LGS and look what was on the shelf
> 
> View attachment 1144941
> View attachment 1144942
> 
> got 1 left 1




I bought two bottles of this a couple months ago In hopes we could use it in 243 or 7-08 but my brother said hes read where people didn’t really like it for some reason.


----------



## Jester896

sghoghunter said:


> I bought two bottles of this a couple months ago In hopes we could use it in 243 or 7-08 but my brother said hes read where people didn’t really like it for some reason.



I am using it with 60gr bullets in a .22-250


----------



## Steven037

I love xbr with heavy(68+) .223 loads. Haven’t tried it with anything else. Wish I could find an 8lb jug. It can have some lot to lot variations from what I’ve read.


----------



## Jester896

Steven037 said:


> I love xbr with heavy(68+) .223 loads. Haven’t tried it with anything else. Wish I could find an 8lb jug. It can have some lot to lot variations from what I’ve read.



might work in a 6mm Dasher too...we shall see.  I certainly have a couple K 68 & 69gr .22 bullets


----------



## bighonkinjeep

sghoghunter said:


> I bought two bottles of this a couple months ago In hopes we could use it in 243 or 7-08 but my brother said hes read where people didn’t really like it for some reason.



H380 is pretty dirty as far as modern powders go.
That being said, 38grs (start load) under a 55gr bullet usually shoots great out of a 22-250 hence the H-380 designation.


----------



## Steven037

Might work in my 6mm arc. Haven’t tried it as I have lots of lvr and varget to use up.


----------



## Jester896

I might can help you use up some of that Varget


----------



## Mauser

Here’s mine


----------



## rosewood

Y'all guilted me into it.  I loaded up about 40 6.5 Grendels last night. 

Rosewood


----------



## Mauser

My dad just ordered a Grendel upper this morning, I’m sure this will be the next thing I’m loading for


rosewood said:


> Y'all guilted me into it.  I loaded up about 40 6.5 Grendels last night.
> 
> Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Mauser said:


> My dad just ordered a Grendel upper this morning, I’m sure this will be the next thing I’m loading for


From a cost point, should have went with another 300BO.  I had to buy dies, conversion kit for 550B, bullets and brass.  I had all that in 300BO.

Rosewood


----------



## Mauser

rosewood said:


> From a cost point, should have went with another 300BO.  I had to buy dies, conversion kit for 550B, bullets and brass.  I had all that in 300BO.
> 
> Rosewood


All of his are currently 223 Wylde, was considering a a 300BO for mine,but I’ll probably get a Grendel since he’s buying the dies


----------



## menhadenman

Mauser said:


> All of his are currently 223 Wylde, was considering a a 300BO for mine,but I’ll probably get a Grendel since he’s buying the dies



I've got two Grendels, it's a great cartridge, fun to shoot and reload. It's actually just a little behind the 243 in performance... not as flat but slippier in the wind and good energy for as small as it is. Not knocking the 243 because I'll get my head taken off, just pointing out that the Grendel is plenty capable for deer out to 300 yds despite being much slower than we'd all like to see in a rifle.    

https://www.hornady.com/ammunition/rifle/243-win-95-gr-sst-superformance#!/
https://www.hornady.com/ammunition/rifle/6.5-grendel-123-gr-eld-match-black#!/

If he's got fast twists in the Wyldes, check out some of the heavier bullets if you haven't already. I've been having fun with 69-77 gr bullets and want to try some on critters this fall.


----------



## Steven037

Working on a bunch of 6mm ARC brass. Might have to break down and get a wet tumbler. No idea which one, but this brass fired suppresssed is dirty and dry tumbling isn’t getting it done. Got a bunch of 103 eldx on the way that I want to work up a load for.  Got a bunch of 10mm brass staring at me but I have a lot loaded and new I just don’t have the urge. Maybe if I could find more time to go shoot id find more to reload.


----------



## Jester896

Steven037 said:


> Might have to break down and get a wet tumbler. No idea which one, but this brass fired suppresssed is dirty and dry tumbling isn’t getting it done.



I have 2 Thumblers or STM and they are good.  I like the looks of the Frankford 7L that does 1K .223 cases at the time.  My 2 won't do that much at one time.  

hard to get that baked on suppressor grit off them...outta a gun too


----------



## Mauser

menhadenman said:


> I've got two Grendels, it's a great cartridge, fun to shoot and reload. It's actually just a little behind the 243 in performance... not as flat but slippier in the wind and good energy for as small as it is. Not knocking the 243 because I'll get my head taken off, just pointing out that the Grendel is plenty capable for deer out to 300 yds despite being much slower than we'd all like to see in a rifle.
> 
> https://www.hornady.com/ammunition/rifle/243-win-95-gr-sst-superformance#!/
> https://www.hornady.com/ammunition/rifle/6.5-grendel-123-gr-eld-match-black#!/
> 
> If he's got fast twists in the Wyldes, check out some of the heavier bullets if you haven't already. I've been having fun with 69-77 gr bullets and want to try some on critters this fall.


 my 556 is 1:7 twist,that should be good with those heavier bullets? I’m gonna see what twist he got the his Grendel upper and see what some of y’all’s pet loads are, or at least some good starting points. He called last night and told me to start getting everything to load for it. Only thing I’ve got that may work is TAC,I think I saw some data for it,gotta get,dies,brass,primers,bullets. He’s gonna be shooting hogs with it.


----------



## rosewood

Mauser said:


> my 556 is 1:7 twist,that should be good with those heavier bullets? I’m gonna see what twist he got the his Grendel upper and see what some of y’all’s pet loads are, or at least some good starting points. He called last night and told me to start getting everything to load for it. Only thing I’ve got that may work is TAC,I think I saw some data for it,gotta get,dies,primers,bullets. He’s gonna be shooting hogs with it.


For the Grendel, so far the only powder I have tried is H335 with CCI 450's and at 50 yards, the groups are phenomenal, haven't taken it out further yet.

Rosewood


----------



## Mauser

I’ll definitely keep that one in mind,it’ll probably come down to what’s in stock at the time. 


rosewood said:


> For the Grendel, so far the only powder I have tried is H335 with CCI 450's and at 50 yards, the groups are phenomenal, haven't taken it out further yet.
> 
> Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Mauser said:


> I’ll definitely keep that one in mind,it’ll probably come down to what’s in stock at the time.


Problem I have now is finding the 123 and below weight bullets.  Have plenty of 140s' but they are too heavy for the Grendel to get any descent velocity.  I was able to pickup 200 123 SSTs and 100 pieces of brass from Academy before my upper got here, but haven't found any since.

Rosewood


----------



## Mauser

rosewood said:


> Problem I have now is finding the 123 and below weight bullets.  Have plenty of 140s' but they are too heavy for the Grendel to get any descent velocity.  I was able to pickup 200 123 SSTs and 100 pieces of brass from Academy before my upper got here, but haven't found any since.
> 
> Rosewood


I found some ppu brass and 120gr pro hunters so far, dang brass is 42$ per 50.  But I waiting on some money from ol dad first lol, I know him too well


----------



## menhadenman

Mauser said:


> my 556 is 1:7 twist,that should be good with those heavier bullets? I’m gonna see what twist he got the his Grendel upper and see what some of y’all’s pet loads are, or at least some good starting points. He called last night and told me to start getting everything to load for it. Only thing I’ve got that may work is TAC,I think I saw some data for it,gotta get,dies,brass,primers,bullets. He’s gonna be shooting hogs with it.



I've shot a fair number of bullets and powders out the Grendel, from 85 gr varmint rounds to 130 gr TGKs. Let me know when you get closer and I can share some combos that worked well for me... then again every rifle is much different. 

I did get my hands on an 8lb jug of TAC. Tested some Wylde loads out of the gate but too much work and travel this month to get back out for a follow up. It was good with 69 gr and 75 gr 223s tho. 

I plan on loading up some 6.5 G with TAC also... for 120 gr bullets I'm figuring on loading from 27.8 to 28.7 gr in 0.3 gr increments to see who's the winner. 

I've had good luck with Blue Collar reloading in North Carolina... I'd even call them. They have some 120 soft points in stock right now. Also recently picked up some 120 ELDMs from Midway. Good luck!

https://www.bluecollarreloading.com/collections/sierra/products/sierra-6-5mm-120gr-sp-1720


----------



## Adam5

Today was all about low pressure .38 Special.

200 Missouri Bullet 158gr cast lead semi wadcutter 
150 Hornady 158gr lead round nose
50 PPU 158gr jacketed soft point
50 Remington 158gr semi jacketed hollow point

All are loaded over 3.4gr of 700x and Federal 100 primers.


----------



## Jester896

I have about 8# of 2400 that might be good in those
 and .44 Mag too.  I even think I have a set of .38 Wad Cutter dies I don't need.


----------



## Adam5

Next in the to do list will be several hundred .350 Legend plinking rounds.


----------



## menhadenman

Still behind the past few weeks but thought I’d share this deal on a tumbling kit from Frankford. I’m already covered but this looks like a great deal for entry level case cleaning.  


Frankford Arsenal Quick-N-EZ 110V Case Tumbler Kit for Cleaning and Polishing for Reloading

https://www.amazon.com/Frankford-Ar...5?keywords=case+tumbler&qid=1650913862&sr=8-5


----------



## Adam5

A few months ago I brought my father 600 rounds of .38 Spl that a friend and I loaded for him. I saw him again over Easter weekend, and he said that he had some of my brass for me, as well as some that swept up at his range, and handed me a 2 1/2 gallon bucket of brass. Got around to sorting my caliber tonight.

There was a bunch of 9mm, .38 Spl, .223, and .45 ACP!

I’m set on brass for these calibers for a while!


----------



## Adam5

It’s not as much as I thought, but still nice. The approx counts by weight are:

1500 9mm
400 .38
150 .223
460 .45


----------



## chase870

Jester fix's one problem and causes another. He is a good guy but has caused me to end up shooting more. The steel plates are all the way back at the tree line


----------



## rosewood

We call folks like him "an enabler".


----------



## Dub

chase870 said:


> Jester fix's one problem and causes another. He is a good guy but has caused me to end up shooting more. The steel plates are all the way back at the tree line



I see a dude enjoying his REM700 SA with #6 or thicker barrel looking through a well mounted Leupold target scope at a distant target….about to send it.


The only wrong would be to not be out there doing exactly that.

Well done !!!!


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> Jester fix's one problem and causes another. He is a good guy but has caused me to end up shooting more. The steel plates are all the way back at the tree line





rosewood said:


> We call folks like him "an enabler".



#FuNE2mE

i keep looking for the missed call that said you were on your way to shoot.
@chase870 did you get the other ones squared away?


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> #FuNE2mE
> 
> i keep looking for the missed call that said you were on your way to shoot.
> @chase870 did you get the other ones squared away?


Thats on the way I got a little busy running for the Ga Senate. Any and every one here please go to chaseforga.com and donate the equivalent of a box of ammo or more it goes towards a pro gun Canidate. I am not a politician, just the average guy who got ahold of the social justice lesson plan the high school was teaching in 2019 and not only said it was wrong but actually decided to do something about it.


----------



## menhadenman

chase870 said:


> Thats on the way I got a little busy running for the Ga Senate. Any and every one here please go to chaseforga.com and donate the equivalent of a box of ammo or more it goes towards a pro gun Canidate. I am not a politician, just the average guy who got ahold of the social justice lesson plan the high school was teaching in 2019 and not only said it was wrong but actually decided to do something about it.



Good for you... glad to see regular Americans stepping it up. Just dropped about 20 gallons of Brandon-priced diesel on that fire. Keep it up and good luck.

Speaking of nonsense, my 10 year old daughter picked up a book at the little store in downtown Blairsville in the "young adult section." After checking it out at the house I realized it was littered with transvestite and derogatory nonsense and glamorizing everything that is wrong with America. They can't get to the parents so are trying backdoor avenues to get to our children at an impressionable age. We sent the book back and brought it to the attention of the owner. 

Things have got to change and quick. It's going to be tough sledding for the next couple years.


----------



## Mauser

Ordered 1k cci 450’s for Pop’s grendel today. I got tired of him asking if I had found any yet. Money was just burning a hole in his pocket. No way I would have paid what he did for primers lol. But soon as they get we’re ready to work something up.


----------



## rosewood

Mauser said:


> Ordered 1k cci 450’s for Pop’s grendel today. I got tired of him asking if I had found any yet. Money was just burning a hole in his pocket. No way I would have paid what he did for primers lol. But soon as they get we’re ready to work something up.


I find myself using those primers that in the past I would have tossed...


----------



## Mauser

rosewood said:


> I find myself using those primers that in the past I would have tossed...



I’ve got quite a few I need to pick up off the bench and floor lol. But when my daddy gets it on his mind he wants something,it has to be right then and don’t matter what it cost(until a week or two later and he’s broke)


----------



## Adam5

I’ve been playing with .350 Legend brass tonight. I sized 300, with 300 more to go on another night. I forgot how much harder rifle brass is to size with the hand press, compared to pistol brass.


----------



## chase870

menhadenman said:


> Good for you... glad to see regular Americans stepping it up. Just dropped about 20 gallons of Brandon-priced diesel on that fire. Keep it up and good luck.
> 
> Speaking of nonsense, my 10 year old daughter picked up a book at the little store in downtown Blairsville in the "young adult section." After checking it out at the house I realized it was littered with transvestite and derogatory nonsense and glamorizing everything that is wrong with America. They can't get to the parents so are trying backdoor avenues to get to our children at an impressionable age. We sent the book back and brought it to the attention of the owner.
> 
> Things have got to change and quick. It's going to be tough sledding for the next couple years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1148741


Thanks from the bottom of my heart. If you know anyone in the 47th State Senate District which is parts of Barrow, Jackson, Athens/Clark and all of Madison counties please encourage them to vote in the primary election on May 24th. I need all the help I can get to unseat the incumbent. like or share things from the facebook page it helps cause they shadowban me some


----------



## menhadenman

Brownells has small rifle primers this morning. Spendy but they’re in. 

I picked up a new hand primer yesterday too. The FA stuff has been good for the money. My old Lee and RCBS hand primers we’re becoming a pain in the rear. I like the looks of this one. Will climb back in the saddle after I get through this weekend.


----------



## GregoryB.

How do those hand primers work with older hands ? I still have good grip strength but they do get sore.


----------



## Jester896

they wear my thumb out.  I switch to the Lee Bench type and it can be aggravating as all get out at times.


----------



## Steven037

Loaded up 100 6mm ARC with Varget and BR4 and Remington 7 1/2 primers in varying charge weights to see how they do. Not sure Varget will give great velocity but we shall see.


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> How do those hand primers work with older hands ? I still have good grip strength but they do get sore.



They’re ok... I’ll let you know how this one works compared to the other two hand primers.


----------



## menhadenman




----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> View attachment 1149147




Heck…..that barely covers the nightstands


----------



## Dub

Working this long weekend.  No gun fun....just making a few dollars to spend on 'em.

Received a tip from a buddy yesterday that Brownells had CCI srp in stock, 2K limit.  Hooked up on them.  Out of stock a few minutes later.  Assuming that my order is good.

Woke up today and same guy alerted me to Natchez...CCI srp in stock, 5K limit.  Hooked up on those, too.  Again, out of stock a couple minutes later.



Had a couple cool tools show up at the house on Saturday:


L.E. Wilson trimmer with micrometer adjustment.
base plate and 12" mount pad for the trimmer
6 case holders for the trimmer that'll cover a pile of cartridges
magnetic based sewing machine lights from Amazon that instantly mount up anywhere needed, these are intended to go on each press. Pop on the surface of the Inline Fabrication press mounts.  Low cost, flexible and hopefully will help me see my mistakes in time to correct.


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> View attachment 1149147


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Had a couple cool tools show up at the house on Saturday:
> 
> 
> L.E. Wilson trimmer with micrometer adjustment.
> base plate and 12" mount pad for the trimmer
> 6 case holders for the trimmer that'll cover a pile of cartridges
> magnetic based sewing machine lights from Amazon that instantly mount up anywhere needed, these are intended to go on each press. Pop on the surface of the Inline Fabrication press mounts.  Low cost, flexible and hopefully will help me see my mistakes in time to correct.



I like my Sinclair/LE Wilson trimmer.  I have a couple of the pistol case holders but don't use them.  IIRC you trim before you size with those.  They also have a S/B version for .308 family that I have to use for 1 of mine...think they call it and unfired case holder.

I like the lights...might need a link to those


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I like my Sinclair/LE Wilson trimmer.  I have a couple of the pistol case holders but don't use them.  IIRC you trim before you size with those.  They also have a S/B version for .308 family that I have to use for 1 of mine...think they call it and unfired case holder.
> 
> I like the lights...might need a link to those





I think I'll be well covered with that L.E. Wilson trimmer...hoping so, at least.

I have a powered Lyman trimmer that'll be used for bulk stuff, like .223 & .308 for the short barreled M1A.

I will use this one for the loads made on the Co-Ax: .270, .308 bolt gun ammo, 6.5cmMB & etc....fingers crossed that consistently is achieved.



Amazon has a pile of these type lights:

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=sewing+m...prefix=sewing+machi,aps,2110&ref=nb_sb_noss_2



Right or wrong, these are the ones I went with:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TC41728?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_product_details



Hopefully I'll have some time off work Wednesday & Thursday to play around with them.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> ....fingers crossed that consistently is achieved.



you will...I even have the VLD tool on another handle so I can deburr the inside when I'm done.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## frankwright

I loaded 100 10MM rounds using a new to me Everglades 180 JHP. 
I have used many thousands of their bullets in 9mm but this is my first in 10MM.
Pretty good looking hollow point. I need to shoot some phone books or water jugs to see if it actually expands.


----------



## menhadenman

Been way too long but got to the range this morning... confirmed what I felt was a good load for 69 BTHP over TAC in my 223W 1/7 for plinking. This is the third 5-shot group over a couple trips (all under 1 MOA). Lake City brass and CCI 400s over 24.3 grains. Gonna load up a pile more soon as I can.


----------



## Dub

Work day today.  No play time.


Came home from work, however, and found  some small rifle bang buttons arrived from Natchez.

Waiting on a few more from Brownells....should be here Monday.


----------



## Adam5

200 rounds of .350 Legend. They’re factory pulled 147gr Sierra V-Crown over 27gr of LilGun.


----------



## bullgator

Adam5 said:


> 200 rounds of .350 Legend. They’re factory pulled 147gr Sierra V-Crown over 27gr of LilGun.


I wonder how that bullet will do at those velocities. I would imagine it was engineered for 900-1200 fps.


----------



## Jester896

Got an invite to shoot out to 1K weekend after next...ran up to Shiloh and helped my buddy load up 100 6mm Dashers to take yesterday.  I think I still have 50-60 .260s loaded up with 760 I need to unload then work up the H4350 loads for it...should be a big time.  I need to get that trigger swapped out in it.


----------



## Dub

While I was at work today, Brownells via FedEx made a Sunday delivery to the house.








I'm now feeling comfortable with small rifle primers.


----------



## Adam5

I spent a while tonight with a bag of 9mm brass and my hand press. I stopped after sizing 800. I’ll bell them tomorrow and prime on Friday.


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I spent a while tonight with a bag of 9mm brass and my hand press. I stopped after sizing 800. I’ll bell them tomorrow and prime on Friday.



Adam, I do believe you have taken to reloading like a fish to water.

You have got it going on. ?


----------



## rosewood

Adam5 said:


> I spent a while tonight with a bag of 9mm brass and my hand press. I stopped after sizing 800. I’ll bell them tomorrow and prime on Friday.



Not sure I would want to shake your hand.....


----------



## Adam5

rosewood said:


> Not sure I would want to shake your hand.....



After running 600 cases through the hand press my hands are weak and exhausted.


----------



## Adam5

Dub said:


> Adam, I do believe you have taken to reloading like a fish to water.
> 
> You have got it going on. ?



Here’s what happens:

I work from home and girlfriend doesn’t. By Saturday I’m ready to get out of condo and she’s ready for a little quiet time. I have a good friend that I taught me to reload, who is partially handicapped and can’t get out much during the week. He and I will put out brass together and I’ll prep it with my hand press while watching TV with my girlfriend after dinner. On Saturdays my girlfriend has a little time while I pick up my friend, and we go to breakfast, shooting or to our favorite gun stores, then load the prepped cases on his RockChucker. We split what we load 50/50, unless it’s a caliber that only one of us uses. We also load some for my father from time when I’ll be seeing him to deliver it. We’re currently loading 9mm and 38 Spl that we will share with him. We are also starting to load .32 S&W Long for my father’s old revolvers. 

It lets my friend and I get out for a while on Saturdays for guy time, let’s my girlfriend have quite time, and keeps my friend, my father, and myself in ammo.

Everyone’s happy


----------



## menhadenman

Sounds like you’ve got a good thing going @Adam5- 

Didn’t reload today but did crimp some 300 subs to test against uncrimped. No noticeable difference but the gun wasn’t shooting particularly well. After the range trip I noticed it was pretty filthy. Took it all apart and looked like lots of unburnt powder and maybe some brass. Really odd… it was that soft MAST brass that @Jester896 had a look at, poly coat 215 spire points and 10.0 gr of 296. 

Even worse, my troubles continued with my FTW Hawkeye I got shortly after they released the manbun. Had three different charges and three different BTOs around a load that’s great. Couldn’t chamber any of the dang loads! I didn’t push it because if something isn’t easy it’s normally a good sign to stop for a minute. Of course I started wondering what I buggered up. 

Got home and measured the chamber again with a stony point and everything checked out. Then grabbed a factory load and sure enough it wouldn’t chamber either. Took a closer look and there was a small piece of metal that I suspect was causing the issue. Removed it and I can chamber all the rounds now but it’s still a little off. 

All suggestions are welcome if you have any. And it was still better than work ?


----------



## rosewood

Adam5 said:


> After running 600 cases through the hand press my hands are weak and exhausted.


Yep, but in a few months of doing that, you are gonna have a gorilla grip..


----------



## menhadenman

menhadenman said:


> Sounds like you’ve got a good thing going @Adam5-
> 
> Didn’t reload today but did crimp some 300 subs to test against uncrimped. No noticeable difference but the gun wasn’t shooting particularly well. After the range trip I noticed it was pretty filthy. Took it all apart and looked like lots of unburnt powder and maybe some brass. Really odd… it was that soft MAST brass that @Jester896 had a look at, poly coat 215 spire points and 10.0 gr of 296.
> 
> Even worse, my troubles continued with my FTW Hawkeye I got shortly after they released the manbun. Had three different charges and three different BTOs around a load that’s great. Couldn’t chamber any of the dang loads! I didn’t push it because if something isn’t easy it’s normally a good sign to stop for a minute. Of course I started wondering what I buggered up.
> 
> Got home and measured the chamber again with a stony point and everything checked out. Then grabbed a factory load and sure enough it wouldn’t chamber either. Took a closer look and there was a small piece of metal that I suspect was causing the issue. Removed it and I can chamber all the rounds now but it’s still a little off.
> 
> All suggestions are welcome if you have any. And it was still better than work ?
> 
> View attachment 1151278View attachment 1151279



Called Ruger this morning... nice folks and they responded already. They believe that the metal piece is just a residual from screwing in the barrel (and is normally caught at the factory). Not sure how it took me this long to notice but oh well. They think that the magazine spring is something that'll fix my problem... will fiddle with it this weekend.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Called Ruger this morning... nice folks and they responded already. They believe that the metal piece is just a residual from screwing in the barrel (and is normally caught at the factory). Not sure how it took me this long to notice but oh well. They think that the magazine spring is something that'll fix my problem... will fiddle with it this weekend.




Actually have my FTW M77 Hawkeye in the bench vise now.

Gonna give it a look inside this afternoon.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Actually have my FTW M77 Hawkeye in the bench vise now.
> 
> Gonna give it a look inside this afternoon.



Thank you sir - any advice on what might be ailing me would be appreciated. Always fed like a champ, this problem came outta nowhere. I'll piddle with the magazine myself... seems like an odd problem.


----------



## Adam5

Today was a bulk 9mm day. 

800 plinking rounds that are 115gr Xtreme bullets over 4.5gr of W231

100 +P carry rounds for me that are 124gr Sierra V-Crown over 6.3gr of Power Pistol

50 +P carry rounds for Mark that are 124gr Berry’s Hybrid hollow point over 6.3gr of Power Pistol.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Sweet!


----------



## Jester896

i did finish trimming those 250 .45-70 cases...looks like there are a dozen or so of the shorter Hornady cases I didn't get out...got about 1/2 way done deburring them and my hands started to hurt a little.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Actually have my FTW M77 Hawkeye in the bench vise now.
> 
> Gonna give it a look inside this afternoon.



Dub, you wouldn’t believe… Ruger tech got back to me. Said to stretch out the spring in the magazine (specifically the section by the floor plate). Did just that and it cycles perfectly now. Odd!!!


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Dub, you wouldn’t believe… Ruger tech got back to me. Said to stretch out the spring in the magazine (specifically the section by the floor plate). Did just that and it cycles perfectly now. Odd!!!




BAMSUCKA !!!!!  


Gave it the tension it wanted, I'm guessing. 


My FTW is still up their in the dang vise....waiting on me to get the scope mounted.  

I snuck out today to get some chootin' in and haven't made it back to the bench.

Getting some coffee in and possibly hit it a lick before bedtime.



Watching Bosch: Legacy series on Prime right now.....great show....a continuation of the Bosch series.    One of these days I'll get into the books.


----------



## Jester896

Closeer...got all of the .45-70s trimmed, deburred and back in the corn cob for a final polish to get the water spots and my prints off of them...then separate them by flavor.

anyone close need these shorter Hornady cases?


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> BAMSUCKA !!!!!
> 
> 
> Gave it the tension it wanted, I'm guessing.
> 
> 
> My FTW is still up their in the dang vise....waiting on me to get the scope mounted.
> 
> I snuck out today to get some chootin' in and haven't made it back to the bench.
> 
> Getting some coffee in and possibly hit it a lick before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Bosch: Legacy series on Prime right now.....great show....a continuation of the Bosch series.    One of these days I'll get into the books.



Yeah, I was happy that it worked out but also a little disappointed that such a nice rifle was acting up... according to the tech it sounds like the bolt wasn't grabbing the round correctly and a little more tension in the spring would help that. Really confused me... no expect but I've got a nice pile of bolt guns and never saw that one coming.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Yeah, I was happy that it worked out but also a little disappointed that such a nice rifle was acting up... according to the tech it sounds like the bolt wasn't grabbing the round correctly and a little more tension in the spring would help that. Really confused me... no expect but I've got a nice pile of bolt guns and never saw that one coming.




Glad it worked out.    I'll keep that in mind if I run into feeding issues.

I'm somewhat surprised at the sporter nature of these FTW guns.  I figured they'd utilize magazines and have heavier barrels for what was touted as a distance rifle....but I suppose they kept them geared towards hunting-specific.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> Closeer...got all of the .45-70s trimmed, deburred and back in the corn cob for a final polish to get the water spots and my prints off of them...then separate them by flavor.
> 
> anyone close need these shorter Hornady cases?
> View attachment 1151736


NO reason you can't use those for standard 45-70 bullets, you just need to adjust your powder charge/dies accordingly.  Being the 45-70 is rimmed, a shortened bullet will shoot just fine, just have more jump to rifling.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> NO reason you can't use those for standard 45-70 bullets, you just need to adjust your powder charge/dies accordingly.  Being the 45-70 is rimmed, a shortened bullet will shoot just fine, just have more jump to rifling.
> 
> Rosewood




your right...but I don't want to do that.  Crimping with the seating die won't work.  I did cut .070 off of mine so I can do both.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> your right...but I don't want to do that.  Crimping with the seating die won't work.  I did cut .070 off of mine so I can do both.


True dat.  I crimp in separate stages myself.  And for the most part, just knock the bell off for 45-70.  Those big fat boolits fit tight in the brass anyway.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> I crimp in separate stages myself.



I do too...I just fixed my die to do both if I ever needed to...not even sure I have an FTX stem.


----------



## rosewood

Last night I loaded up (50) 38 specials for my mom to target practice with.  Also loaded up 20 45 GAP for my brother to try out in his Glock 38.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Been too long! Deprimed and sized 50 Grendel, 50 25-06, and close to 100 CMs last night. Finally tested out the FA Perfect Primer on the 6.5 CM, maybe 80 large primers. Don't know if it's perfect, but it sure is close! Much better than the RCBS and Lee hand primers that I have (both 20+ years old). Having all the shellholders and easy swap out from large to small primer pusher is really slick. Will work over a few more cases but so far I like it a lot.

https://www.frankfordarsenal.com/perfect-seat-hand-primer/110006.html#start=1


----------



## rmp

I recently got a big box of 123 grain Scenars so it was time to put into 6.5L cases on top of Fed 205M’s and Varget.

Lapua 338-06 brass in the tumbler to knock off the sizing lube. 

Just dropped a 700 barreled action into Marine Tex set in it’s factory BDL stock. This one took a while to get right. B-prefix rifle that was jacked up from the factory. Came complete with a washer shim under the bottom metal and still would lock up the bolt if the front action screw was anything more than snug. Pressure point removed and the sides of the channel opened to float 2 bills of US currency. Betting it’ll shoot just fine very soon. 
Not the biggest fan of Remington but have owned more than my share. Guess it’s because most of the time, they’re easy enough for anyone to get shooting decent. Folks such as I. 

Time to light some charcoal.


----------



## rmp

Popped out okay but I’m definitely out of practice. Should clean up well after cure out, grinding everything forward of the lug, and adding clearance around the action screws. Then to seal the channel and check the bedding for any stress.


----------



## rosewood

rmp said:


> Popped out okay but I’m definitely out of practice. Should clean up well after cure out, grinding everything forward of the lug, and adding clearance around the action screws. Then to seal the channel and check the bedding for any stress.
> View attachment 1152918


Like a glove..


----------



## Adam5

Today I think we finished the plinking loads we were loading for my father.

200 .32 S&W Long that are 100gr lead over 1.9gr of W231

150 .38 Spl that are 158gr Xtreme plated semiwadcutter over 4.2gr of W231

200 .357 Mag “soft target” loads that are 158gr lead hard cast over 4.5gr of W231

My father is in his mid eighties and needs soft loads for his revolvers, especially his 100 year old .32’s.

When I see him in a couple of weeks I’ll load him with enough .32 Long, 9mm, .38, and .357 to keep him busy for a while to come. It’s about 1600 rounds in total.


----------



## RNC

Deprimed some 44mag & special brass today. Gotta get some plinkers loaded up for an R92 I picked up. 
Lookin forward to stuffin em and breakin in the R92


----------



## RNC

44spec. Plinkerz for shootin at home. 240g lswc. Cowboy speeds.
Loaded oldschool with a Lee loader Ive had since the 80's .


----------



## frankwright

I load several days a week. Just trying to keep up with my 9mm and .38 shooting. It takes me 25 minutes to do 100 rounds on my Lee Classic so it is always ready to go. I will load 50 at a time depending on what else I am doing.
I just bought 250 once fired .308 cases and Midway has 165 gr polymer tipped factory seconds on sale. They may be Hornady SST's or something else.
I usually use H4895 for .308 but I am almost out of it, 3031 and 748. Time to get to powder hunting, Moss Pawn usually has a good supply I hope to find something there.
Online looking has been bleak!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> ....... Time to get to powder hunting, Moss Pawn usually has a good supply I hope to find something there.
> Online looking has been bleak!




Very true.

Starline has dang near everything on undefined backorder....with advertisements that they are hiring. 

Haven't seen large pistol or large rifle primers in several months.

Some powders have vanished for a couple years now, example: Varget, H4350, H4831sc, Unique (the one powder that could keep most handgun loaders up and running)......



Cast lead & coated lead bullets are one of the few components that are plentiful....better secure those before Bidenomics does something else janky that'll skyrocket the shipping costs.


----------



## Dub

In stock right now.....




https://www.powdervalleyinc.com/product/hodgdon-cfe-pistol/


----------



## rmp

Dub said:


> Starline has dang near everything on undefined backorder....with advertisements that they are hiring.



I’ve had 40-65 brass on order so long, I’ve all but given up.



Dub said:


> Haven't seen large pistol or large rifle primers in several months.
> 
> Some powders have vanished for a couple years now, example: Varget, H4350, H4831sc, Unique (the one powder that could keep most handgun loaders up and running)......



Dubs, I’m glad I live where I do.
While we may not have the modern conveniences that many have come to expect this day and age, we have the guns, ammo, and reloading supplies.

I was in my friends shop Friday and he had H4350, Varget, H4831sc, and then some. $43 a pound. Kegs of Superformance, RL19, etc. I bought some sc just because I’m below my comfort level there. He said he’d have a big shipment today if I needed anything.



Old photo from early March



now he has totes of excess that won’t fit on the shelves.


----------



## Dub

rmp said:


> I’ve had 40-65 brass on order so long, I’ve all but given up.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs, I’m glad I live where I do.
> While we may not have the modern conveniences that many have come to expect this day and age, we have the guns, ammo, and reloading supplies.
> 
> I was in my friends shop Friday and he had H4350, Varget, H4831sc, and then some. $43 a pound. Kegs of Superformance, RL19, etc. I bought some sc just because I’m below my comfort level there. He said he’d have a big shipment today if I needed anything.
> View attachment 1153250
> 
> 
> Old photo from early March
> View attachment 1153251
> View attachment 1153252
> 
> now he has totes of excess that won’t fit on the shelves.



That is mighty impressive.


I personally haven’t encountered anything close to that since I began to acquire reloading gear once again, a few years back.  Too expensive to tackle all at once….didn‘t want to set up in humid garage….had to make room in the house….still making room in the house, lol.


At first I wasn’t sure what presses and gear  I’d be getting….all I knew  for certain were the cartridges I wanted to load.

Started off spending my budget on primers locally.  At the worst they were going for $45/1,000.

Moved into powder then….was able to get most of what I wanted before riots, covids, liberals-in-charge.

Mostly there with brass.

Good on lead & coated lead.

Waited on hunting & precision target bullets a bit late….wanted to test in small amounts before shopping for bulk deals.

Wait was derailed for two+ years due to life priorities.

Finally back on track, so to speak, as time off allows.


----------



## rosewood

rmp said:


> I’ve had 40-65 brass on order so long, I’ve all but given up.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs, I’m glad I live where I do.
> While we may not have the modern conveniences that many have come to expect this day and age, we have the guns, ammo, and reloading supplies.
> 
> I was in my friends shop Friday and he had H4350, Varget, H4831sc, and then some. $43 a pound. Kegs of Superformance, RL19, etc. I bought some sc just because I’m below my comfort level there. He said he’d have a big shipment today if I needed anything.
> View attachment 1153250
> 
> 
> Old photo from early March
> View attachment 1153251
> View attachment 1153252
> 
> now he has totes of excess that won’t fit on the shelves.


Field trip!


----------



## rmp

rosewood said:


> Field trip!


You aren’t kidding! I’ve got family in GA and FL that take back as much as their wives allow. ?


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> In stock right now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.powdervalleyinc.com/product/hodgdon-cfe-pistol/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1153241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1153242


Those are a couple of great powders. I’d add Power Pistol for the trifecta.


----------



## bullgator

rmp said:


> You aren’t kidding! I’ve got family in GA and FL that take back as much as their wives allow. ?


I’m out of RL19 which I use A LOT!. I sure wish I could find some around here or online.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up some 38 specials with HP-38 and 125 grain cast boolits last night.  Want a good snub nose plinking load for practice.  Gotta get to range and test out now.  Got 2 lbs of HP-38 in a trade a few years back and have never used it.  Think it is going to make a good 38 special powder. 

Interesting, HP-38 in the Lee autodisk drops 3.7 grains with the .37 disk and 3.4 grains with the .34 disk.  

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Loaded up some 38 specials with HP-38 and 125 grain cast boolits last night.  Want a good snub nose plinking load for practice.  Gotta get to range and test out now.  Got 2 lbs of HP-38 in a trade a few years back and have never used it.  Think it is going to make a good 38 special powder.
> 
> Interesting, HP-38 in the Lee autodisk drops 3.7 grains with the .37 disk and 3.4 grains with the .34 disk.
> 
> Rosewood



Sounds great.


When I was trying to finish up getting the last of the handgun powders on my wishlist... HP-38 was remaining on the list.

Didn't take but a couple weeks and scored some....they had a max on the amount per order.....but lucked out as they also had W231 in stock so I was able to grab that, too. Took the sting out of the hazmat fee.  

My plans for it were primarily .45acp & some .38spcl every so often.

Powders are reported by most as identical.  I'll do a workup and confirm with the charge weights.  Trust, but verify, lol.


----------



## menhadenman

Been slow this spring but primed up 150 223 cases for testing in two of my 1/7 Wylde barrels. That FA hand primer is pretty slick - I don't think I'll touch my other two ever again. 

Also pretty excited that after a few years of searching I was able to connect on a left-handed 223 bolt for my youngest boy (7). He loves it and it was shooting some 55 gr loads I pulled together for another rifle just fine. Going to go heavier (1/9 twist) and test a few loads out over TAC and Varget.

Also used some of the Millworks prepped LC brass - not bad and not a bad price either. www.millworksbrass.com


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> 
> When I was trying to finish up getting the last of the handgun powders on my wishlist... HP-38 was remaining on the list.
> 
> Didn't take but a couple weeks and scored some....they had a max on the amount per order.....but lucked out as they also had W231 in stock so I was able to grab that, too. Took the sting out of the hazmat fee.
> 
> My plans for it were primarily .45acp & some .38spcl every so often.
> 
> Powders are reported by most as identical.  I'll do a workup and confirm with the charge weights.  Trust, but verify, lol.


Data on Hodgdon's webpage shows the exact same load data for both.

I typically use Bullseye for 45 and 38, but since I had the HP-38, figured I might as well find a use for it since powder is so hard to come by.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Been slow this spring but primed up 150 223 cases for testing in two of my 1/7 Wylde barrels. That FA hand primer is pretty slick - I don't think I'll touch my other two ever again.
> 
> Also pretty excited that after a few years of searching I was able to connect on a left-handed 223 bolt for my youngest boy (7). He loves it and it was shooting some 55 gr loads I pulled together for another rifle just fine. Going to go heavier (1/9 twist) and test a few loads out over TAC and Varget.
> 
> Also used some of the Millworks prepped LC brass - not bad and not a bad price either. www.millworksbrass.com
> 
> View attachment 1153420
> 
> View attachment 1153421
> 
> View attachment 1153423




Great job, Dad


----------



## deerslayer357

Loaded 41 mags 2 days ago.
Loaded 300 win mag yesterday
Sized and primed 454 casuul tonight
Hope to finish loading 454 tomorrow


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Loaded 41 mags 2 days ago.
> Loaded 300 win mag yesterday
> Sized and primed 454 casuul tonight
> Hope to finish loading 454 tomorrow




What powder & bullet you running in those .454 monstas ?


----------



## deerslayer357

Dub said:


> What powder & bullet you running in those .454 monstas ?


Currently loading 300 grn Hornady XTP’s over 27.5 grains of 2400.  Got some lil  gun but haven’t worked up a load with it yet.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Currently loading 300 grn Hornady XTP’s over 27.5 grains of 2400.  Got some lil  gun but haven’t worked up a load with it yet.



1,600-ish fps now ?

Lil Gun will take it a bit faster, right ?


----------



## deerslayer357

Dub said:


> 1,600-ish fps now ?
> Lil Gun will take it a bit faster, right ?


Should be 1550-1600 fps.  Haven’t chronographed that load yet but it is on the to do list.
lil gun should approach 1750, but haven’t started down that path. Yet.

I am shooting them in a 460, so one day I will get enough brass and work up some 460’s with lil gun or something similar.


----------



## rosewood

The lighter load will be much more enjoyable to shoot, not to mention capable of killing anything in NA.  Hot 454 and 460 are brutal and no fun to shoot to me.  Not fun developing loads in them.

Rosewood


----------



## frankwright

I did go to Moss Pawn in Jonesboro and the powder is behind the counter and I could not tell what they had. I handed the young man a list of six powders I would have used for .308.
He found H4895 right away. With the list in his hand he went back as if I wanted all the powder on the list.
It took me a minute to stop him as I was close to passing out,throwing up or screaming when I saw the price tag.
I did buy it as I have bullets,primers and cases ready to load for my Henry Single shot.
If I could have found a pound online,paid shipping and hazmat it probably would have been cheaper.
I am ready for something to happen!


----------



## menhadenman

Loaded up 80 rounds of 223 last two nights for testing. Both 75 and 69 BTHP over TAC. Still going to load up a pile of 62s and even some 77s. Greedy to say this but I’d sure like to find a load that’ll shoot in both my Wyldes and my son’s new 1/9 Savage. ??


----------



## jnorton

Put together 50 rounds of 38 Special this evening, 125 gr XTP, with IMR Target loaded at +P levels. Was hoping to get to the range in the morning to do some testing, but weather and work decided to get in my way. Guess I'll save them for another day.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Loaded up 80 rounds of 223 last two nights for testing. Both 75 and 69 BTHP over TAC. Still going to load up a pile of 62s and even some 77s. Greedy to say this but I’d sure like to find a load that’ll shoot in both my Wyldes and my son’s new 1/9 Savage. ??


I did a pretty good job of collecting bullets, primers and powder for the ar-15 plinking/emergency loads the last few years, but I haven't taken the time to prepare enough brass for loading.  I think I have maybe 400 ready, but really need to take the time to get about 2000 prepped and started loading.  Prepping cases is the thing I dislike most about reloading.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

WoW!
Placed and order with MidwayUSA late on the 24th and Brown just dropped it off...and it was free shipping.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> WoW!
> Placed and order with MidwayUSA late on the 24th and Brown just dropped it off...and it was free shipping.




That is awesome.  
I wonder if Midway has fully transitioned over to their new larger distribution center... 





Along that same line...I'd ordered some CFE Pistol & AA#7 from Powder Valley on Monday, 23rd.   It arrived this morning, 26th.   

I couldn't believe it. 

My prior orders from PV took a week or more before a tracking number would show up...then a day or two before it showed movement.


----------



## chase870

Cleaned trimmed and primed 100, 220 Swift cases today


----------



## menhadenman

Sorry just had to share…


----------



## frankwright

Between Saturday until today, I cleaned,resized,trimmed,uncrimped,primered and loaded 90 rounds of .308!
I used Aguila brass and H4895 powder. I loaded with mostly Hornady 165 SST Bullets and when I used them up I went to some supposedly factory blems from Midway . 
They are 165gr and look exactly like the Hornady SST except the poly tip is green instead of red.
I ope to try them in my Henry Single shot this week.


----------



## frankwright

Between Saturday until today, I cleaned,resized,trimmed,uncrimped,primered and loaded 90 rounds of .308!
I used Aguila brass and H4895 powder. I loaded with mostly Hornady 165 SST Bullets and when I used them up I went to some supposedly factory blems from Midway . 
They are 165gr and look exactly like the Hornady SST except the poly tip is green instead of red.
I hope to try them in my Henry Single shot this week.


----------



## menhadenman

Shot up some 223 and 6.5s yesterday with my youngest boy. Didn’t find the magical load for either and the Hawkeye is still have feed issues occasionally. I may send the bolt back in. Tumbled some brass last night and just went nuts at RMR Bullets and Midway. Good pile of 223 and 357 bullets on the way. Broke down and bought 9 mm dies and some SW ultimate pistol. Never thought I’d reload 9 but the day is coming.


----------



## Jester896

@menhadenman funny made me count 9mm die sets.  I do have a .38 SPL wad cutter set if you need them.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> @menhadenman funny made me count 9mm die sets.  I do have a .38 SPL wad cutter set if you need them.



@Jester896 you're a gentlemen and a scholar... thanks for the offer, I have two sets of 38/357 (a Lyman older one and a newer RCBS Cowboy/Carbide set... they seem to work pretty good with 158 wad cutters unless I'm missing out on something?

Check out the RMR smiley face 147 FMJs... had to buy some (10.9 cents each ain't too bad neither).
https://www.rmrbullets.com/


----------



## RNC

Got these 44sp plinkerz done earlier today.

44s Starline brass
Unique 
Win primers
Keith 250g hardcast

They would be fine for short range hunting if needed. Out of my 20" R92 they  should exceed 1k. 

A lil better than the tub of plinkerz I posted above.


----------



## Nimrod71

I am trying to shoot up all my odd bullets.  I have been working on a load for my 243.  I sighted it in with 87 gr. Hornady BTHP and 38 gr. of IMR 4064.  The shot grouping is not the best so I have loaded up ten more dropping the powder down to 36.7 gr.  I will try them out tomorrow.


----------



## rosewood

RNC said:


> View attachment 1154837
> Got these 44sp plinkerz done earlier today.
> 
> 44s Starline brass
> Unique
> Win primers
> Keith 250g hardcast
> 
> They would be fine for short range hunting if needed. Out of my 20" R92 they  should exceed 1k.
> 
> A lil better than the tub of plinkerz I posted above.


Reasonably quiet in 20" too


----------



## Adam5

It took some evenings on the sofa processing brass with my hand press, and several Saturdays on a friend’s RockChucker, but here is my father’s gift for Father’s Day. 

600 rounds of 9mm
500 rounds of .38 Spl
200 rounds on .357 Mag “soft target” loads
200 rounds of .32 S&W Long


----------



## SC Hunter

Adam5 said:


> It took some evenings on the sofa processing brass with my hand press, and several Saturdays on a friend’s RockChucker, but here is my father’s gift for Father’s Day.
> 
> 600 rounds of 9mm
> 500 rounds of .38 Spl
> 200 rounds on .357 Mag “soft target” loads
> 200 rounds of .32 S&W Long


Heck of a father's day present there.


----------



## Adam5

It took my friend and I some time to do it, but it’s worth it to keep my father shooting.


----------



## menhadenman

Tumbled, sized, trimmed 50 man buns for the FTW that’s been giving me trouble feeding. Will probably load em up tomorrow. Got a dandy shipment from RMR today too. I’m really liking those folks. Great service and pricing. The 69 bthp is a solid bullet.


----------



## chase870

Back to the 220 Swift diester. Doyle Anglin "Dixie Gun Works" is back at work and fixed the two rifles that had issues with a tight chamber and extractor issues. He checked both guns with a chamber gauge and said they were a bit too tight, recut them, and threaded the barrell on the standard 700. The Classic 700 got a Leupold scope and shoots like a champ with my reloads


----------



## rmp

Glad to hear you got them squared away. As per the PM, I had a hunch. ?
I’ve seen that before with minimum spec reamers or a standard SAAMI reamer that has been re-ground too many times. Headspace gauges are often worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> Back to the 220 Swift diester. Doyle Anglin "Dixie Gun Works" is back at work and fixed the two rifles that had issues with a tight chamber and extractor issues. He checked both guns with a chamber gauge and said they were a bit too tight, recut them, and threaded the barrell on the standard 700. The Classic 700 got a Leupold scope and shoots like a champ with my reloads



Hard to believe the rifles I looked at needed all of that.  I guess it could have been easier to see once the brass was cleaned off the bolt face, from under the extractor and the bore cleaned.  It may have been easier to run a reamer in it to get the excess carbon out.

Also hard to believe that the rifle fired that long to get that dirty with an excessively tight chamber without blowing up.


----------



## bullgator

Just piddling around this weekend, I managed to load some .22 Hornet and a few .38s.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Tumbled, sized, trimmed 50 man buns for the FTW that’s been giving me trouble feeding. Will probably load em up tomorrow. Got a dandy shipment from RMR today too. I’m really liking those folks. Great service and pricing. The 69 bthp is a solid bullet.
> 
> View attachment 1155477




Check out the quantities they package these tips in:






30K


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Check out the quantities they package these tips in:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156046
> 
> 
> 
> 30K



Sounds like a Jester kinda order ?!

Might sneak out Thursday for some hogs with my 7 year old and his new 1/9 Savage 223. Just loaded up some test 69 TMKs over Varget and TAC. Gonna try to shoot some then load up a pile before then.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Sounds like a Jester kinda order ?!
> 
> Might sneak out Thursday for some hogs with my 7 year old and his new 1/9 Savage 223. Just loaded up some test 69 TMKs over Varget and TAC. Gonna try to shoot some then load up a pile before then.
> 
> View attachment 1156117








Oh yeah.

Jester and his brothers got it going on.  




Those TMK's looking good.

I'll bet your son will have a ball with that .223. 




I had some pew dust for the coming 6.5G arrive the other day.   I was somewhat bold on it knowing that if for some reason a powder wasn't delivering for me.....it would be useful for some .223 loads.

The only 8lb'rs of TAC I could find were direct from the Hogdgon website.  Their shipping & handling was STEEP.  I declined when I found these in stock at PV.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> Hard to believe the rifles I looked at needed all of that.  I guess it could have been easier to see once the brass was cleaned off the bolt face, from under the extractor and the bore cleaned.  It may have been easier to run a reamer in it to get the excess carbon out.
> 
> Also hard to believe that the rifle fired that long to get that dirty with an excessively tight chamber without blowing up.



The one barrel he threaded was on the business end going to put a muffler on that one. The other one had some additional brass under the extractor that has been removed. So far it shoots well with the 52 grain hollow points over 36 grains of IMR4064. 36 grains of IMR4064 does pretty well with 55 grain soft points in my VSSF rifle as far as shot group size


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> Hard to believe the rifles I looked at needed all of that.  I guess it could have been easier to see once the brass was cleaned off the bolt face, from under the extractor and the bore cleaned.  It may have been easier to run a reamer in it to get the excess carbon out.
> 
> Also hard to believe that the rifle fired that long to get that dirty with an excessively tight chamber without blowing up.



I cleaned and cleaned the chambers never could get either gun to close easy on the federal premium or resized brass only Hornady factory could I get the bolt to close on


----------



## menhadenman

Oh boy I had a fine evening… dropped the kids off at church camp at 5:30 then snuck out to the gun range to see if my boy’s left handed savage would like those 69 TMKs. It was raining sideways but the good news is I had the range to myself. The Varget wasn’t shabby but the TAC was lights out. All of these are five shot groups at 50 yds. The POI shifts were mostly me tweaking the scope.


----------



## menhadenman

A few good powders in at Graf’s. 

https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/just-arrived/categoryId/3500?


----------



## bullgator

I loaded some .44 Special yesterday using 200gr. Gold Dots and 8.4gr. Accurate #5
Today I tumbled some brass and annealed some 6 PPC-USA that had 5 loadings on it. I’ll size them later. Right now a rainy day nap is in order. Boy, when I skip the gym, I really skip it!


----------



## rmp

bullgator, A friend in GA would often use a phrase when we talked about shooting and related equipment. Can’t use that kind of language here but I think it’s a very fitting phrase to describe you.
PG version is “you don’t mess around with anything second rate”
You have some top notch equipment. Details on the PPC?


----------



## bullgator

rmp said:


> bullgator, A friend in GA would often use a phrase when we talked about shooting and related equipment. Can’t use that kind of language here but I think it’s a very fitting phrase to describe you.
> PG version is “you don’t mess around with anything second rate”
> You have some top notch equipment. Details on the PPC?


Thank you, I’ll take that as a compliment.
It’s a Sako single-shot benchrest rifle from the 80s. The PPC-USA case is/was an attempt to standardize the cartridge from all the variants coming from the .220 Russan parent case. Sako and Norma both made brass for it. I think there will occasionally be a run produced every once in a while.
Those that truly competed used the 220 Russian because they had custom dies for varying custom chamber dimensions.


----------



## rmp

? Thanks. I remember reading about the USA as Sako was attempting to standardize. 
Seems like a barrel would last a lifetime or two.


----------



## rmp

Gives me something to research. Down the rabbit hole we go.


----------



## bullgator

I’ll bet I don’t have 500 rounds through it.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> Jester and his brothers got it going on.



my little brother just ordered 5 or 6 boxes of Hornady 2279C this week


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> my little brother just ordered 5 or 6 boxes of Hornady 2249C this week




I truly believe that back in elementary grades....when teacher rang the recess bell....y'all hung back in the schoolhouse....told that teacher, "Ma'am....we don't do recess....'cause we don't play."      

You and your brothers roamed the halls and got into mischief, instead. 



I always tried.....but usually got caught.


----------



## Jester896

they'll run you off if you get caught enough


----------



## rosewood

Yes I did.  Just finished about 270 rounds of 125 cast hp with hp38 and 158swc with bullseye and some 125 xtps with longshot to test out.

38s are cheap to load, primers are probably most expensive component with the cast.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

Back in bidness..
A/C has been out for a little over 3 weeks now...remind me not to buy a Mr Cool next time and try to get factory support.  It has been 81-82* at the hot point of the day with RH of 67%.  Right now it is 73* and coming on down with RH of 37%. My A/C guy said...WoW! you reload...can you load 7mm-08...I can't find any anywhere. 

I might reload some stuff this weekend or at least knock some prep work out.  I should get @Dub little package wrapped up at least.


----------



## Dub

Word 



Glad you are chilling again @Jester896


Coming home tired from work to be met by hot & humid shop will take the fun & relaxation right out of it.




Edit-typo my cellphone sux


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> Back in bidness..
> A/C has been out for a little over 3 weeks now...remind me not to buy a Mr Cool next time and try to get factory support.  It has been 81-82* at the hot point of the day with RH of 67%.  Right now it is 73* and coming on down with RH of 37%. My A/C guy said...WoW! you reload...can you load 7mm-08...I can't find any anywhere.
> 
> I might reload some stuff this weekend or at least knock some prep work out.  I should get @Dub little package wrapped up at least.


I hope the humidity didn’t get to your powders or primers.


----------



## Adam5

Today was about CA legal lead free hunting rounds for an uncle of the friend that I load with. 

100 30-06 that are 150gr Barnes TTSX over 51gr of IMR 4895


----------



## menhadenman

Adam5 said:


> Today was about CA legal lead free hunting rounds for an uncle of the friend that I load with.
> 
> 100 30-06 that are 150gr Barnes TTSX over 51gr of IMR 4895


I have yet to shoot something with a ttsx but my buddy knows his stuff and loves em


----------



## Jester896

Had to work till almost noon...grabbed a samich and headed out back
Yeeessss! Out is the side of the room by the doors..In is the side with the loading bench



Humidity generally runs 49-50% and now that the unit isn't running as much it has risen fro 37% to 43-44%...drying things out good.



bullgator said:


> I hope the humidity didn’t get to your powders or primers.


me too...it creeped up slowly waiting on some factory support.

I got after it a little bit...

sorted .45-70 case by headstamp...even found a box of about 78 New R-P cases...I may seal them up with the food sealer

Started setting up all of the things I did today using the CO-AX.  It was just too easy to grab the Rock Chucker...and I even have quick change tops for the In-Line fab mount.  Hate I have only used it for a couple of things.  That's OK I don't use the T-7 either.

Set the Dasher stuff up and ran the mandrel through 99 cases then primed them



Next up was a couple of ladder for the 6.5WSM front 15 are IMR7828SSC and the back are H1000 set those dies up for the Co-Ax too.

getting low on those 142gr Accubond LR might have to change over to the 129gr or or the 130gr Hybrid Hunters...got a boatload of the 129gr





big mess going on really



While I was priming I got 15 cases primed for the .243 to load a ladder for those 80gr TTSX in to try.  Barnes says they got the best results from Ramshot Hunter...whatta ya know I got some of that Should get those done tomorrow.

Also primed 10 of those new Lapua cases for the .22-250 to see if they run close to the data I gathered in the R-P cases...I need to drop back .2 IIRC.  I'll do .2 under then .2 under that with those 10 to see if the group is like the other with those 60gr Noslers

Next up was setting the .260 dies up for the Co-Ax...got the primers knocked out of 150 or so and the necks sized...I'll go back tomorrow and bump the shoulders back .001 and get them in the tumbler to clean them up.

came in about 6:00 to get my grub on and never made it back out.


----------



## menhadenman

How do you set up your ladders @Jester896 ? Looks like you were having some fun.


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> Today was about CA legal lead free hunting rounds for an uncle of the friend that I load with.
> 
> 100 30-06 that are 150gr Barnes TTSX over 51gr of IMR 4895





I'm going to load some TTSX in .30'06, but wanted the velocity gains from the 130gr version.   Also will do some .308.





menhadenman said:


> I have yet to shoot something with a ttsx but my buddy knows his stuff and loves em




 Also forward to seeing how they do.    I'm especially intrigued by the .243 loading.







Jester896 said:


> Had to work till almost noon...grabbed a samich and headed out back
> Yeeessss! Out is the side of the room by the doors..In is the side with the loading bench
> 
> View attachment 1156996
> 
> Humidity generally runs 49-50% and now that the unit isn't running as much it has risen fro 37% to 43-44%...drying things out good.
> 
> 
> me too...it creeped up slowly waiting on some factory support.
> 
> I got after it a little bit...
> 
> sorted .45-70 case by headstamp...even found a box of about 78 New R-P cases...I may seal them up with the food sealer
> 
> Started setting up all of the things I did today using the CO-AX.  It was just too easy to grab the Rock Chucker...and I even have quick change tops for the In-Line fab mount.  Hate I have only used it for a couple of things.  That's OK I don't use the T-7 either.
> 
> Set the Dasher stuff up and ran the mandrel through 99 cases then primed them
> 
> View attachment 1156998
> 
> Next up was a couple of ladder for the 6.5WSM front 15 are IMR7828SSC and the back are H1000 set those dies up for the Co-Ax too.
> 
> getting low on those 142gr Accubond LR might have to change over to the 129gr or or the 130gr Hybrid Hunters...got a boatload of the 129gr
> 
> View attachment 1156999
> View attachment 1157003
> 
> 
> big mess going on really
> 
> View attachment 1157006
> 
> While I was priming I got 15 cases primed for the .243 to load a ladder for those 80gr TTSX in to try.  Barnes says they got the best results from Ramshot Hunter...whatta ya know I got some of that Should get those done tomorrow.
> 
> Also primed 10 of those new Lapua cases for the .22-250 to see if they run close to the data I gathered in the R-P cases...I need to drop back .2 IIRC.  I'll do .2 under then .2 under that with those 10 to see if the group is like the other with those 60gr Noslers
> 
> Next up was setting the .260 dies up for the Co-Ax...got the primers knocked out of 150 or so and the necks sized...I'll go back tomorrow and bump the shoulders back .001 and get them in the tumbler to clean them up.
> 
> came in about 6:00 to get my grub on and never made it back out.





Glad the unit is working and knocking down the temps & humidity. 


I'm mostly ignorant on the 6.5 Wizzum.    

With the right twist and that powder capacity.....whew....I can only imagine how well it'll send those high b.c. .264 tips downrange.....way, way downrange.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> Had to work till almost noon...grabbed a samich and headed out back
> Yeeessss! Out is the side of the room by the doors..In is the side with the loading bench
> 
> View attachment 1156996
> 
> Humidity generally runs 49-50% and now that the unit isn't running as much it has risen fro 37% to 43-44%...drying things out good.
> 
> 
> me too...it creeped up slowly waiting on some factory support.
> 
> I got after it a little bit...
> 
> sorted .45-70 case by headstamp...even found a box of about 78 New R-P cases...I may seal them up with the food sealer
> 
> Started setting up all of the things I did today using the CO-AX.  It was just too easy to grab the Rock Chucker...and I even have quick change tops for the In-Line fab mount.  Hate I have only used it for a couple of things.  That's OK I don't use the T-7 either.
> 
> Set the Dasher stuff up and ran the mandrel through 99 cases then primed them
> 
> View attachment 1156998
> 
> Next up was a couple of ladder for the 6.5WSM front 15 are IMR7828SSC and the back are H1000 set those dies up for the Co-Ax too.
> 
> getting low on those 142gr Accubond LR might have to change over to the 129gr or or the 130gr Hybrid Hunters...got a boatload of the 129gr
> 
> View attachment 1156999
> View attachment 1157003
> 
> 
> big mess going on really
> 
> View attachment 1157006
> 
> While I was priming I got 15 cases primed for the .243 to load a ladder for those 80gr TTSX in to try.  Barnes says they got the best results from Ramshot Hunter...whatta ya know I got some of that Should get those done tomorrow.
> 
> Also primed 10 of those new Lapua cases for the .22-250 to see if they run close to the data I gathered in the R-P cases...I need to drop back .2 IIRC.  I'll do .2 under then .2 under that with those 10 to see if the group is like the other with those 60gr Noslers
> 
> Next up was setting the .260 dies up for the Co-Ax...got the primers knocked out of 150 or so and the necks sized...I'll go back tomorrow and bump the shoulders back .001 and get them in the tumbler to clean them up.
> 
> came in about 6:00 to get my grub on and never made it back out.


Then what did you do after lunch?…..


----------



## GregoryB.

I have some of those 80gr TTSX for my 243 that I am going to try with Hybrid 100V over the next few weeks if I can get my bench inside the house and set up. Finally got all of my reloading stuff to the new house but it’s still packed away. Now I can start ordering more supplies. Got to find some 300gr Hornady Interlock to go with the new 45-70 brass I got coming.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> Then what did you do after lunch?…..


just a lil of dis an dat 



GregoryB. said:


> I have some of those 80gr TTSX for my 243 that I am going to try with Hybrid 100V over the next few weeks if I can get my bench inside the house and set up. Finally got all of my reloading stuff to the new house but it’s still packed away. Now I can start ordering more supplies. Got to find some 300gr Hornady Interlock to go with the new 45-70 brass I got coming.



The H100V has some good velocity and they recommend it on a lot of their loads.  The Barnes manual I have list the Hunter as the best choice they tested...that info isn't available in their on-line data.  I have been using the H100V with my .260 and .270 loads up to this point.

I have some 405gr cast if you want some...I have 49 loaded on IMR3031 someone else loaded and I pulled one to check the load data that was with them and it was on the money.  I will have to try them.  A Dr. I used to hunt with loaded me some of his pet load with cast HP bullets and those things go in the same hole and hit more than an inch higher than Hornady FTX loads and you can't feel them shoot.  Wish I knew what that load was.



menhadenman said:


> How do you set up your ladders @Jester896 ? Looks like you were having some fun.



I just load 5ea in different powder weights and look for the best ES and SD and tightest group....then come back and load 10 to prove them and may adjust seating depth to tighten them up more...don't know if that is right or wrong but that is what I do



Dub said:


> I'm mostly ignorant on the 6.5 Wizzum.



some how I get the same feeling...it seems to be a struggle to get right


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I just load 5ea in different powder weights and look for the best ES and SD and tightest group....then come back and load 10 to prove them and may adjust seating depth to tighten them up more...don't know if that is right or wrong but that is what I do



That's more or less what I've been doing lately. I really luck out sometimes like my boy's new Savage. Loaded up 2 powders, 3 charges 0.5 gr apart, standard COAL, 5 loads each (5x6=30 rounds). All were sub MOA and two loads were in the same hole.

Where I struggle is when I don't strike gold... my new 16" Aero 1/7 Wylde barrel has been so-so. Prolly playing with too many moving parts and need to get back to the basics to get something to shoot. Pick a bullet and a powder and see if I can tweak it right.


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester the Hybrid is what I have on hand. Now that I am at the new property in WV waiting on the Wife to Retire and join me I can start ordering stuff again. Will have to try the Hunter powder. 
Those 300gr Hornady shoot under a inch out of my CVA Scout and are usually available at a decent price. Saw some at Cabelas the other day and didn’t get them since I was saving money for something else.


----------



## rmp

menhadenman said:


> Where I struggle is when I don't strike gold... my new 16" Aero 1/7 Wylde barrel has been so-so. Prolly playing with too many moving parts and need to get back to the basics to get something to shoot. Pick a bullet and a powder and see if I can tweak it right.



@menhadenman, something you may find of use.

After years of working with dozens of different powders just to see if I could get better groups, better velocity, and so on, I’ve headed back towards fewer powders. Still a lot of variety but it’s a work in progress.  I’d never given it much deliberate thought or verbalized until recently. I’ve been consolidating and sticking with powders less sensitive to temperature swings.

While we have substantially more temp swing here, I can’t see using well known stable powders being of detriment. Granted, some can be cartridge dependent but the general consensus on stability.
You might find other powders give better accuracy and perhaps velocity but what good is it when temps fall as does your velocity and likewise temps rise and your groups fall apart.? I don’t like a seasonal rifle nor do I like looking for a huge node to account for swings.

Thus, I mostly buy by the keg now or a few pounds here and there to blend in with my open kegs. Just so happens most of these powders are very versatile plus, I can focus more money on them when in stock instead of buying miscellaneous pounds of others.
My suggestion is that if your going back to the basics on your ladders and load work up, start there.
I hope this helps.


----------



## rmp

I should’ve also mentioned distance when referring to groups and why stability is important. Shooting 1000 yards is any day of the week. A mile is a bit more involved but still right up the road.


----------



## menhadenman

I hear ya on stability - my mainstays are H4350, Retumbo, H4831, CFE, Varget etc… but I do have some others that are great shooters (IMR4350, 4831). 

Another problem I have is being spoiled by rifles that are really great shooters then getting one that I can seem to get under MOA no matter what. Funny thing is 1” at 100 yds was the gold standard just a couple decades ago ?


----------



## Jester896

started out burning some Hickory



Moved to bumping the shoulders back on the .260s.  I'll get them cleaned one night this week.



Finished the ladders



dang it boy...hard to believe this went sideways and I didn't really feel it



- 1 brand new Lapua case and a 60gr BT Varmint.  It was even in an RCBS Competition seating die when it did that

I never did get to finish weight sorting that brick of Tenex I have been shooting from.

Had a HOT afternoon date with this Russian Chick named Izhmash...that gurl has some hang ups for sure....need to work on that.

Kid gotta get his grub on... so Shrimp Creole is up next


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> HOT afternoon date with this Russian Chick named Izhmash



No wonder you couldn’t seat that bullet right


----------



## Dub

I just held back a tear over that Lapua case that expired well prior to it's time. 




Shrimp creole sounds great.


Having shrimp & chicken hibachi right now.


----------



## rmp

Losing good brass always stings. Or it does me.


----------



## GregoryB.

My first attempt at reloading was 257 Weatherby. I ruined probably 20 pieces of brass. Was heart breaking.


----------



## rmp

menhadenman said:


> Another problem I have is being spoiled by rifles that are really great shooters then getting one that I can seem to get under MOA no matter what. Funny thing is 1” at 100 yds was the gold standard just a couple decades ago ?



After all is verified to be sound, this is a friendly reminder that barrels are replaceable. It’s not often and I’m normally the last guy to give up on one but I have my limits. Life is short. Good barrels aren’t cheap but neither is your time nor components. Only you can decide if you’re satisfied.


----------



## rmp

GregoryB. said:


> My first attempt at reloading was 257 Weatherby. I ruined probably 20 pieces of brass. Was heart breaking.


I just came in from sizing and trimming 257 Weatherby brass. My last “magnum” cartridge. Definitely not cheap.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I just held back a tear over that Lapua case that expired well prior to it's time.



not sure which one stung the most...the New Dasher case or this one.  I guess I'll get used to this Co-Ax or go broke buying more brass




Dub said:


> Shrimp creole sounds great.



Here..held ya a bowl back





GregoryB. said:


> My first attempt at reloading was 257 Weatherby. I ruined probably 20 pieces of brass. Was heart breaking.



The only thing I ever remember tearing up on a Rock Chucker was 20 pieces of .280 brass.  I set the SB .30-06 die up to do some cases....set the first one up and it was fine....it was .30-06.  Reached over and grabbed the .280 box instead of the .30-06 box.  I ran 20 before I looked at them.  I made half an effort at fixing them...before I scrapped them...I don't even have a .280.


----------



## GregoryB.

I didn’t have the crimp backed out and adjusted so I was crimping before the bullet seated fully and I collapsed the shoulder.  Didn’t have anyone to teach me so it was a hard learning curve on certain calibers.


----------



## deerslayer357

I have ruined a handful of brass when getting started and getting dies setup.

Last night, I loaded some 45 acp with Power Pistol and Hornady 200 grn XTP’s.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> started out burning some Hickory
> 
> View attachment 1157229View attachment 1157231
> 
> Moved to bumping the shoulders back on the .260s.  I'll get them cleaned one night this week.
> 
> View attachment 1157232
> 
> Finished the ladders
> 
> View attachment 1157234
> 
> dang it boy...hard to believe this went sideways and I didn't really feel it
> 
> View attachment 1157236
> 
> - 1 brand new Lapua case and a 60gr BT Varmint.  It was even in an RCBS Competition seating die when it did that
> 
> I never did get to finish weight sorting that brick of Tenex I have been shooting from.
> 
> Had a HOT afternoon date with this Russian Chick named Izhmash...that gurl has some hang ups for sure....need to work on that.
> 
> Kid gotta get his grub on... so Shrimp Creole is up next



I feel so much better seeing that mashed up case I'm not the only one. Thanks for helping me get the hang of it. I have a load or two the 220 Swift seems to like, one is a 52 grain match grade hollow point the other is a 55 grain sort point with a cannelure. I havent played with it much just loading and shooting to get the hang of it


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> I feel so much better seeing that mashed up case I'm not the only one. Thanks for helping me get the hang of it. I have a load or two the 220 Swift seems to like, one is a 52 grain match grade hollow point the other is a 55 grain sort point with a cannelure. I havent played with it much just loading and shooting to get the hang of it




Suddenly I am reminded of a few stuck cases I have had too and tore up 

I think I have a bunch around that weight..52-53..think one is flat base and one it boat tail (Sierra).  Pretty sure I have a bunch of TNTs too from 40-55gr. I think once I get the 60s worked out in my 22-250 I may try some 40s...got a bunch of those Moly coated too.


----------



## Adam5

Today was about playing with W244, and loads from mild to hot.

100 .40 S&W 165gr V-Crown over 5.5gr
(Not pictured)

100 .40 S&W 155gr XTP over 6.0gr

100 .40 S&W 165gr Xtreme flat point over 5.5gr

50 .45 ACP 200gr XTP over 5.8gr

150 .38 Spl 158gr Xtreme flat point over 3.8gr

250 .38 Spl 148gr lead full wadcutter over 2.8gr


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Jester896 and @Dub , any idea what these are for? I found a couple on my garage shelf looking for something else this afternoon.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Hey @Jester896 and @Dub , any idea what these are for? I found a couple on my garage shelf looking for something else this afternoon.
> View attachment 1158437







I believe the libs want us to keep 'em on our guns.....you know, to give the assailants a sporting chance while we fumble for a key.






In reality.....they do actually resemble the facial jewelry that some folks are walking around with these days....


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> started out burning some Hickory
> 
> View attachment 1157229View attachment 1157231
> 
> Moved to bumping the shoulders back on the .260s.  I'll get them cleaned one night this week.
> 
> View attachment 1157232
> 
> Finished the ladders
> 
> View attachment 1157234
> 
> dang it boy...hard to believe this went sideways and I didn't really feel it
> 
> View attachment 1157236
> 
> - 1 brand new Lapua case and a 60gr BT Varmint.  It was even in an RCBS Competition seating die when it did that
> 
> I never did get to finish weight sorting that brick of Tenex I have been shooting from.
> 
> Had a HOT afternoon date with this Russian Chick named Izhmash...that gurl has some hang ups for sure....need to work on that.
> 
> Kid gotta get his grub on... so Shrimp Creole is up next




Hey.....I meant to ask.....what are plans for the hickory ?


----------



## menhadenman

How about 1,000% tax on AR-15s?

We need to purge America of communists soon. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/political/house-democrats-propose-1000-tax-ar-15s


----------



## menhadenman

And the potential ban of lake city to citizens. 

https://www.ammoland.com/2022/06/white-house-moves-to-strangle-u-s-ammunition-supply/


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Hey.....I meant to ask.....what are plans for the hickory ?



hawk handle


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> When kids drown, we teach them how to swim.
> 
> View attachment 1158482




Great looking young men-in-the-making. 

Youth spent active outdoors is a gift that I took for granted as a kid.   Seems harder to preserve that environment for them these days....so much competing for their time & interests. 



A lefty & a righty.   That's gotta get interesting on the range....brass flinging err'ywhere. 



Great job, man.    Hope you have some fun with them tomorrow on Father's Day.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> How about 1,000% tax on AR-15s?
> 
> We need to purge America of communists soon.




The sooner we get 'em out the better.

Yesterday wouldn't be too soon. 


Looks like Slow Joe almost took himself out today with the bicycle accident.  

He hopped back up.  Probably blaming conservatives for his fall. 








Jester896 said:


> hawk handle





Cool.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Great looking young men-in-the-making.
> 
> Youth spent active outdoors is a gift that I took for granted as a kid.   Seems harder to preserve that environment for them these days....so much competing for their time & interests.
> 
> 
> 
> A lefty & a righty.   That's gotta get interesting on the range....brass flinging err'ywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, man.    Hope you have some fun with them tomorrow on Father's Day.



That left handed 223 was a unicorn!


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> That left handed 223 was a unicorn!



I can only imagine.

It is hard enough to find any .223 bolt gun these days….


Kept looking for one of those heavy barreled  Howa mini-actions and gave up.


----------



## Jester896

Nope...but I got the .260 brass cleaned in the dryer
more ladders...changing from W760 to H4350


----------



## deerslayer357

Bit the bullet today.  Ordered a Dillon 550c with 10MM and 41 magnum conversions.

Will keep the Lee loadmaster set up for 40/45/357M, and keep the rifles and 454 on the single stage.

It was expensive but I hope it is as good as everyone says!


----------



## rosewood

deerslayer357 said:


> Bit the bullet today.  Ordered a Dillon 550c with 10MM and 41 magnum conversions.
> 
> Will keep the Lee loadmaster set up for 40/45/357M, and keep the rifles and 454 on the single stage.
> 
> It was expensive but I hope it is as good as everyone says!


The 10mm works with 40 of course.  And the 10/40 shell plate works with 9mm with the correct locator button (#3 same as used with .223).

And Lee dies and auto disk works great with the dillon.

My biggest issue with the loadmaster is the primer mechanism.  Always aggravating.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Bit the bullet today.  Ordered a Dillon 550c with 10MM and 41 magnum conversions.
> 
> Will keep the Lee loadmaster set up for 40/45/357M, and keep the rifles and 454 on the single stage.
> 
> It was expensive but I hope it is as good as everyone says!





Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!


You'll be stroking 'em out


----------



## chase870

I think the 36 grains of IMR 4064 and a 52 grain match grade hollow point will be my pet load. It shoots pretty good so far day and night. Thanks for the help and pointers to get confident enough to take it hunting. First yote to fall with my reloads bit the dust tonight. Still got to figure out a name for the load
https://rumble.com/v193lna-52-grains-of-pain.html


----------



## Dub

Smoked him ?


----------



## menhadenman

deerslayer357 said:


> Bit the bullet today.  Ordered a Dillon 550c with 10MM and 41 magnum conversions.
> 
> Will keep the Lee loadmaster set up for 40/45/357M, and keep the rifles and 454 on the single stage.
> 
> It was expensive but I hope it is as good as everyone says!



@deerslayer357 I got my first Dillon about 18 months ago and got some great tips on GON. Some of these guys really know their stuff. Thought I’d share since it was helpful to get rolling. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/any-dillon-550-users.983812/


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> Still got to figure out a name for the load
> https://rumble.com/v193lna-52-grains-of-pain.html


Wylie?


----------



## menhadenman

Didn’t reload anything but speaking of 550… SW Brass delivery of 9 mm cases today. $82 delivered. Never thought I’d ever reload 9 mm, much less pay for brass. Let’s go Brandon. 

Will be camping with kids this weekend so maybe Sunday night I’ll get some rolling.


----------



## Jester896

you coulda come by and counted that much outta 1 of my buckets

the second case mouth over 9mm on the label has that little rim inside the case


----------



## chase870

rosewood said:


> Wylie?


Maybe or The Road Runner


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> Maybe or The Road Runner


How about Acme?


----------



## Jester896

@chase870 ACME sounds good to me...the Best.  Nice shot!

thought I needed to check the back seat of the truck to make sure my hat was still there...Nice Hat!


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> you coulda come by and counted that much outta 1 of my buckets
> 
> the second case mouth over 9mm on the label has that little rim inside the case


I gotta get by there sometime. Was down by Cordele grabbing a trailer a couple weeks ago but was heading back to the hills by 8:30 am. You try those CBBs yet? I’m thinking of getting some for my boys Savage (have only tried the 264s).


----------



## Jester896

you were about 40 minutes away from Big Tex
I have not but I looked at them last week.  I need to load some up.  PM me your load data if you don't mind.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 ACME sounds good to me...the Best.  Nice shot!
> 
> thought I needed to check the back seat of the truck to make sure my hat was still there...Nice Hat!



Before its over I'll need two names. I have a 55 grain soft point load that shoots pretty strong. Will the soft point be as devistating as the 52 grain Hollow Point or will it just knock a hole through him


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 ACME sounds good to me...the Best.  Nice shot!
> 
> thought I needed to check the back seat of the truck to make sure my hat was still there...Nice Hat!



Before its over I'll need two names for sure I have a 55 grain soft point load that shoots pretty strong


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 ACME sounds good to me...the Best.  Nice shot!
> 
> thought I needed to check the back seat of the truck to make sure my hat was still there...Nice Hat!



I figured since you helped me with my adventure into reloading  I'd give credit where its due and got me a hat for the yotes I kill hand loads. Might name that load The Jester or the Kings Court.


----------



## menhadenman

Was up a couple hours early so decided to crank out some supersonic blackout… used the 125 gr Speers, W296, and that terrible MAST brass on the 550. 

Well, after two stuck cases I wound up sorting through what was left and tossing all the MAST right in the trash. Super soft brass - no problems with S&B or LC. The dang rim was tearing off on the two that got stuck. Literally a half moon of rim laying on the bench. 

Had to use my dremel to get out the neck expander. Feel like a dummy but at least I was all wrapped up by 530.


----------



## rosewood

I resize all my rifle brass on a single stage and prep it beforehand.  Keep them stored in plastic storage containers or zip lock bags.  Then when I am ready to load, no die in  the sizing station in the Dillon.  I started doing this after I got the 1st .223 brass stuck while loading and it delayed my process.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Been cycling through all of my unclean brass sitting my garage thru the tumbler the last few days.  No telling how many thousand pieces I have handled.  Sorting them in baggies or containers for additional processing.  Next on the agenda is to run the 10mm, 40 and .357 sig thru the Lee APP with bulge buster setup.

Really need to buckle down and prep more .223 brass for loading.  I just dread it so.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

Nope...but I bought an Annealeez with an additional small wheel for short cases...tired of going somewhere else to do it

Found some 62gr Sierra GameKings for the .22-250 at Powder valley and they are on the way

better ease up a minute


----------



## rosewood

Yeah, I gotta stay off midway and the like, spending too much money.


----------



## Jester896

I'm glad I didn't buy that new/used unfired Rock Island .357 yesterday


----------



## rmp

Scheels in Billings has CCI 450’s for $90 a brick. No tax of course but still high and I’ve got plenty for now.

Lots of controversy surrounding salt bath annealing so I got one to test. Nothing scientific just trying it to see what I see.

Last piece of one puzzle made it today.?


----------



## Jester896

Sheel's is where I ordered the annealer.  I didn't see primers, the site looked like it should have been on my phone.  $90 is a shade better than the $104.99 at Natchez.  There doesn't seem to be a limit there either.  My other brother ordered about 12K from them between SR & SP.

you never know if salt bath works better for you unless you try it.  I have watched demonstrations of AMPs and it look good.


----------



## rmp

They had BR-4’s not long ago for $100 a brick and I couldn’t resist. 2 brick limit at that time but no mention of any limit when I was there Wednesday. The Annealeez looks like a good, functional unit. I looked at those and the Area 419 zero press. Too rich for my blood.

Yeah, with the annealing, figure what can it hurt. It’s all trials and tuition anyway.


----------



## deerslayer357

Placed my 4th order with Dillon in a week.  Bought a square deal used set up for 9mm and was going to convert it to 41 mag.  Finally got all the prices ordered along with the 550c and conversions for it that I wanted.  Probably spent $150 in shipping, but have a help request in to see if we can consolidate it all


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Placed my 4th order with Dillon in a week.  Bought a square deal used set up for 9mm and was going to convert it to 41 mag.  Finally got all the prices ordered along with the 550c and conversions for it that I wanted.  Probably spent $150 in shipping, but have a help request in to see if we can consolidate it all




Look at ya....going BLUE. 

Just kidding, man, you are gonna be really well setup and have some super capability.



About the only heartburn to be found from Dillion is their shipping costs.   I'll offset that comment by saying that EVERYTHING I've ordered from them was well packed, at least, and traveled well.


----------



## Jester896

Graf's has a pretty good inventory of Dillon parts and I think their shipping on internet orders is $12.95.

I didn't reload anything today but I helped QC about 2500+ 9mm..overrun came home with me ...both 124gr XTP and RN.. and about 1500 .223...no overrun there


----------



## GregoryB.

Didn’t reload anything but I was able to get my bench moved into the new house and get some stuff out of the boxes.


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> View attachment 1160079
> Didn’t reload anything but I was able to get my bench moved into the new house and get some stuff out of the boxes.


That’s a nice looking setup. I need more shelves on mine.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> I need more shelves on mine.



pfft like that will help anything


----------



## GregoryB.

Got to add a shelf above the bench for my powder as soon as I make it to town to get supplies. I have a second bench with tumbler , electric trimmer and powder dispenser plus other goodies. Now I can start ordering bullets and stuff as soon as I get my address to show up for delivery trucks. Rural area that GPS can’t seem to find by address.


----------



## GregoryB.

Since I got my bench set up yesterday I decided to load a little this morning. Loaded a ladder for my 243 with 80gr TTSX over Hybrid 100V from 40. To 44.4grs in .5gr increments. Now I need to cut the pasture so I can see to shoot.


----------



## menhadenman

Didn't reload, but struck gold... after looking for years I finally scored some bullets for my 35 Rem. Midsouth had 180 gr Hot Cor flat nose soft point, $37/100. Got two boxes. Will finally have a chance to reload my old JM-stamped Marlin since ammo has gone extinct, at least at a reasonable price.


----------



## rosewood

Have ran maybe 500 10mm,  and 500 40 thru the bulge buster.   Busted and sized maybe 300 357 sig brass. The Lee app really makes short order of the process.

Think I am done with busting, next will be sizing and swaging .223 brass.  Then I gotta load up some .223 55fmj for the stock. 

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Nice selection of powders available at Midsouth right now.


----------



## Nimrod71

I reloaded 500 45 ACP's today.  Now I am ready to do a little pistol practice.


----------



## deerslayer357

No loading this week, but am getting antsy waiting on Dillon shipping notices.  Called today and they said system was still down and should be up next week they hope.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> No loading this week, but am getting antsy waiting on Dillon shipping notices.  Called today and they said system was still down and should be up next week they hope.






Sorry, man.


Waiting for them to ship just makes their shipping costs sting even more.
 


Hopefully nothing is backordered and they didn't make that clear.


The bright side is that the box your press will come in will be and engineering marvel unto itself.   Mighty useful for future use if you move, ship it, etc,.


----------



## menhadenman

Some primers available in a quantity that might keep @Jester896 fed for a couple months? Only $75k

https://zincpoint.com/ammo-components/small-pistol-primers-1000000-ct/


----------



## Jester896

@menhadenman wanna ride to TX to pick them up with me?

he might stick with the 25K orders he has been getting shipped


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> @menhadenman wanna ride to TX to pick them up with me?
> 
> he might stick with the 25K orders he has been getting shipped



We’d better let those gas prices settle a little first ?


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> We’d better let those gas prices settle a little first ?


Might be awhile, the Biden admin virtually admitted it is intentional so they can push the Liberal World Order.  Want to force us off "fossil" fuels.  Whatever that is.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> We’d better let those gas prices settle a little first ?



every time I pull up to the pump lately I kinda wish I was burning gas


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Might be awhile, the Biden admin virtually admitted it is intentional so they can push the Liberal World Order.  Want to force us off "fossil" fuels.  Whatever that is.
> 
> Rosewood




Yep....they let the cat clearly outa the bag this week.

Didn't even try to hide it....didn't sugar coat it....just outright said it.

They are goons and won't be happy until they have brought complete ruination to our country.  Once done, they'll grin and blame it all on Trump-Putin-gravity-etc.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> every time I pull up to the pump lately I kinda wish I was burning gas


Me too, that Duramax cost me $200 to fill. FJB


----------



## Dub

Dangitman.......OUCH @menhadenman 

Two hundie for a tank of gas.

Brandon's first week in office was spent making the moves that led to that $200 tank. 

Now he wants to beg The Middle East for a resource that we had.  Brandon wants us all paying European prices.   Lines right up with the new world order....or as Brandon's stooge said yesterday, The New Liberal World Order. 




On the brighter side of things....the Memorial Day Sale at Blue Bullets (NC based company) caught my attention with their email alert. What specifically snagged my attention was the fact they'd returned to making the 200gr lswc again.  



There was a disclaimer that it'd be free shipping.....but it would take a few weeks to process.  No worries.


Also arriving today was a pair of slings from current Primary Arms sale....they got 'em out fast.


----------



## Jester896

Nope but I watched my buddy load about 100 Dashers to shoot tomorrow around Dublin somewhere.  Hate I can't go...nothing loaded.

I did get to check out his new Christensen Ranger...nice little plinker for around the shop.  Even has a Trigger Tech trigger in it on a 700 style mount.  It comes complete with a Ruger stamped magazine.  Bolt is real hard to close...trigger seems to interfere.

I was watching him run his new RCBS MatchMaster scale...yeah...I don't need that but it does weigh in .00

You can tell he is starting to gear up for hunting season.  I scrounged up some .243 brass, sized it and brought it to him....I stayed outta my stash.  Then he handed me this bags and asked if I would mind doing these for him too.  Gotta be over 200 pieces.  I told him all of that nickle wasn't going to make it back...it looks defective 



Then he handed me these new Peterson S/P .260 case and said they weren't the same lot # as his and told me to take them too.



Was a good afternoon...we read where Litz tore up the myth about bullets not stabilizing  inside of 300 yards....watch my Grand hit a home run on GameChanger today.

@bullgator these cases have that exaggerated look to them too.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> Nope but I watched my buddy load about 100 Dashers to shoot tomorrow around Dublin somewhere.  Hate I can't go...nothing loaded.
> 
> I did get to check out his new Christensen Ranger...nice little plinker for around the shop.  Even has a Trigger Tech trigger in it on a 700 style mount.  It comes complete with a Ruger stamped magazine.  Bolt is real hard to close...trigger seems to interfere.
> 
> I was watching him run his new RCBS MatchMaster scale...yeah...I don't need that but it does weigh in .00
> 
> You can tell he is starting to gear up for hunting season.  I scrounged up some .243 brass, sized it and brought it to him....I stayed outta my stash.  Then he handed me this bags and asked if I would mind doing these for him too.  Gotta be over 200 pieces.  I told him all of that nickle wasn't going to make it back...it looks defective
> 
> View attachment 1161422
> 
> Then he handed me these new Peterson S/P .260 case and said they weren't the same lot # as his and told me to take them too.
> 
> View attachment 1161423
> 
> Was a good afternoon...we read where Litz tore up the myth about bullets not stabilizing  inside of 300 yards....watch my Grand hit a home run on GameChanger today.
> 
> @bullgator these cases have that exaggerated look to them too.


I have no clue what we’re doing different or wrong. It almost seems like we’d have to go too far beyond the suggested limits to achieve that, like maybe ruining the grain structure of the brass.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Nope but I watched my buddy load about 100 Dashers to shoot tomorrow around Dublin somewhere.  Hate I can't go...nothing loaded.
> 
> I did get to check out his new Christensen Ranger...nice little plinker for around the shop.  Even has a Trigger Tech trigger in it on a 700 style mount.  It comes complete with a Ruger stamped magazine.  Bolt is real hard to close...trigger seems to interfere.
> 
> I was watching him run his new RCBS MatchMaster scale...yeah...I don't need that but it does weigh in .00
> 
> You can tell he is starting to gear up for hunting season.  I scrounged up some .243 brass, sized it and brought it to him....I stayed outta my stash.  Then he handed me this bags and asked if I would mind doing these for him too.  Gotta be over 200 pieces.  I told him all of that nickle wasn't going to make it back...it looks defective
> 
> View attachment 1161422
> 
> Then he handed me these new Peterson S/P .260 case and said they weren't the same lot # as his and told me to take them too.
> 
> View attachment 1161423
> 
> Was a good afternoon...we read where Litz tore up the myth about bullets not stabilizing  inside of 300 yards....watch my Grand hit a home run on GameChanger today.
> 
> @bullgator these cases have that exaggerated look to them too.


Love that Peterson brass. Heard a great interview with the owner on reloading podcast a few years ago.

Got my 35s in today too. I’ve got about 25 deer and hogs on my inherited JM Marlin back before I knew what a scope could do for a guy. Can’t wait to smack another critter with that rifle and now I can apply what I’ve learned over those years.

Also took advice from @Dub… he’s also a pirate so at least smarter than me ? - the magnet sewing machine light is perfect for the Dillon.

Happy 4th gentlemen - I sure appreciate everything I learn here for free.


----------



## menhadenman

Here’s the light I got. 

harmiey Sewing Machine Light,LED Work Light 30 LED with Touch Control with Lengthen Flexible Silone Coating Gooseneck for Sewing Machine, Drill Presses, Desks, Craft, Workbenches, Lathes Lamp
https://a.co/d/8fA5pF5


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Love that Peterson brass. Heard a great interview with the owner on reloading podcast a few years ago.


We met him at the Rifle Expo a couple of years ago.  My buddy set up an account with him.  It took almost a year to get the Small Primer .260 brass.  He has picked up 6.5Creed and some other things from them.





menhadenman said:


> Also took advice from @Dub… he’s also a pirate so at least smarter than me ? - the magnet sewing machine light is perfect for the Dillon.



I use a light from In-Line that plugs in the center hole of the tool head on my Dillon....but I got 2 of those lights he posted the link for too.



menhadenman said:


> Happy 4th gentlemen - I sure appreciate everything I learn here for free.


Happy 4th to you and yours as well!


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Nope but I watched my buddy load about 100 Dashers to shoot tomorrow around Dublin somewhere.  Hate I can't go...nothing loaded.
> 
> I did get to check out his new Christensen Ranger...nice little plinker for around the shop.  Even has a Trigger Tech trigger in it on a 700 style mount.  It comes complete with a Ruger stamped magazine.  Bolt is real hard to close...trigger seems to interfere.
> 
> I was watching him run his new RCBS MatchMaster scale...yeah...I don't need that but it does weigh in .00
> 
> You can tell he is starting to gear up for hunting season.  I scrounged up some .243 brass, sized it and brought it to him....I stayed outta my stash.  Then he handed me this bags and asked if I would mind doing these for him too.  Gotta be over 200 pieces.  I told him all of that nickle wasn't going to make it back...it looks defective
> 
> View attachment 1161422
> 
> Then he handed me these new Peterson S/P .260 case and said they weren't the same lot # as his and told me to take them too.
> 
> View attachment 1161423
> 
> Was a good afternoon...we read where Litz tore up the myth about bullets not stabilizing  inside of 300 yards....watch my Grand hit a home run on GameChanger today.
> 
> @bullgator these cases have that exaggerated look to them too.



Great score on the Peterson.

I splurged last year and picked up some for .270.

I know this will sound crazy to a lot of folks….but it is some beautiful looking brass.  Each piece is a work of art.  I know that sounds goofball….just calling it like I see it.  




menhadenman said:


> Love that Peterson brass. Heard a great interview with the owner on reloading podcast a few years ago.
> 
> Got my 35s in today too. I’ve got about 25 deer and hogs on my inherited JM Marlin back before I knew what a scope could do for a guy. Can’t wait to smack another critter with that rifle and now I can apply what I’ve learned over those years.
> 
> Also took advice from @Dub… he’s also a pirate so at least smarter than me ? - the magnet sewing machine light is perfect for the Dillon.
> 
> Happy 4th gentlemen - I sure appreciate everything I learn here for free.
> 
> View attachment 1161455View attachment 1161456




You are gonna have that Marlin thumping’em.


Glad the light is working out.

It is a rare day when I can pass along a useful tip regarding anything related to reloading.


----------



## GregoryB.

I feel low Tech. All I have is a light from Wally Word that clips on to the bed head board on my single stage press.


----------



## rosewood

Got these sized, trimmed swaged and ready to load.  No idea how many is in box.  Worked on off and on for a few days so I didn't get tired of it.  Time to load them up next.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Got 200 loaded.  It is a start.  55fmj, cci450 h335, lc brass


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Got 200 loaded.  It is a start.  55fmj, cci450 h335, lc brass


Out of curiosity, why the magnum primer?


----------



## Jester896

the thicker cupped #41 is also a magnum primer


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> Out of curiosity, why the magnum primer?


Because CCI recommends against the CCI400 for floating firing pins.  All of their other primers are fine.

Yeah, yeah, I know folks use 400s all the time in ARs, and I use to myself, but after reading extensively on the subject, I save the 400s for bolt guns and m1 carbines now.  Keep it on the down low though, folks are passing over the 450s wanting 400s in their ARs and has made it easier to get 450s lately. 

Oh and I noticed no significant difference across the chronograph or on paper since I switched to 450s.

I also found that the remington 6 1/2 is not recommended in ARs but the 7 1/2 is.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Because CCI recommends against the CCI400 for floating firing pins.  All of their other primers are fine.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know folks use 400s all the time in ARs, and I use to myself, but after reading extensively on the subject, I save the 400s for bolt guns and m1 carbines now.  Keep it on the down low though, folks are passing over the 450s wanting 400s in their ARs and has made it easier to get 450s lately.
> 
> Oh and I noticed no significant difference across the chronograph or on paper since I switched to 450s.
> 
> Rosewood


I never realized there was a difference in the cups between the 400 and the 450. I would have thought it was the priming compound being the difference. I thought the harder cups were the #41 primers.


----------



## menhadenman

Tested a bit at sunrise today. 55 Blitzking, 55 SP, Hornady 75 BTHP, and 69 & 75 RMR BTHPs. H335, CFE, TAC, and Benchmark. Got some solid groups in my new 16” 1/7 Wylde. 

One conundrum: I got some great groups with 22.0 gr of Benchmark pushing a 69 BTHP. This combo is also excellent in another Wylde I like to shoot… but I don’t recall seeing Bemchmark in 3-4 years and I’ve only got another 100 loaded rounds or so. 

Would a guy looking to replicate that load with another powder just use something with a similar burn rate and try to get to the charge that’d give an equivalent velocity? I’ve got BLC-2 and IMR 4198 but that’s as close as I have on the shelf to Benchmark.


----------



## Jester896

the H335 is just a step under Benchmark in burn rate and velocity is pretty close too.  H335 has a little more velocity. And 22.0gr is the starting load for H335 according to Hodgdon.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I never realized there was a difference in the cups between the 400 and the 450. I would have thought it was the priming compound being the difference. I thought the harder cups were the #41 primers.


400s are .020 thick and 450 and BR-4 are .025 thick.  I think #41 are .025 too...not 100% and the anvil may be farther away


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> the H335 is just a step under Benchmark in burn rate and velocity is pretty close too.  H335 has a little more velocity. And 22.0gr is the starting load for H335 according to Hodgdon.



Dunno how I missed that one… pretty sure I’ve got some more h335


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> 400s are .020 thick and 450 and BR-4 are .025 thick.  I think #41 are .025 too...not 100% and the anvil may be farther away


Wow, good to know. I’m surprised that the BR-4s use the thicker cup. It kinda makes you wonder why they even make the 400.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> Wow, good to know. I’m surprised that the BR-4s use the thicker cup. It kinda makes you wonder why they even make the 400.



Like this fishing industry... gotta have at least 37 colors of worms in 3 different lengths to catch bass like the pros 

Speaking of 450s vs 400s, I've never seen nor heard of a slam fire. My uncle - a vet with maybe 70 years of shooting and reloading - hasn't either. Does it really happen?


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Like this fishing industry... gotta have at least 37 colors of worms in 3 different lengths to catch bass like the pros
> 
> Speaking of 450s vs 400s, I've never seen nor heard of a slam fire. My uncle - a vet with maybe 70 years of shooting and reloading - hasn't either. Does it really happen?


It can when a floating firing pin meets a soft primer cup.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> It can when a floating firing pin meets a soft primer cup.



I know it "can," just haven't seen it in several thousand CCIs 400s I've shot from ARs in probably four or five calibers. Not nearly as many downrange as lots of folks and safe gun handling is a must... but I have doubts on how often it really happens. Have you seen it?


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> I know it "can," just haven't seen it in several thousand CCIs 400s I've shot from ARs in probably four or five calibers. Not nearly as many downrange as lots of folks and safe gun handling is a must... but I have doubts on how often it really happens. Have you seen it?


I’ve had my M1a double on a few occasions using Federal 210m primers.


----------



## Jester896

Wow...right back at you...LR primers are about .027 thick.  If you had a slam fire on an M1A I could easily have one as well...might need to find some #34s.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> Wow...right back at you...LR primers are about .027 thick.  If you had a slam fire on an M1A I could easily have one as well...might need to find some #34s.


Federals are known for being soft. Just about any other LR primer will cure it. The #34 are certainly a safe bet but not always necessary.


----------



## Dub

Some mighty thought provoking discussion on the possible primer issues, gentlemen.

Good stuff to consider.


----------



## Ruger#3

Happy to see the delivery man today.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Some mighty thought provoking discussion on the possible primer issues, gentlemen.
> 
> Good stuff to consider.



Can't be too picky these days! I'm easy...


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Wow...right back at you...LR primers are about .027 thick.  If you had a slam fire on an M1A I could easily have one as well...might need to find some #34s.


Natchez has 34s right now @Jester896 ... $126.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> Federals are known for being soft. Just about any other LR primer will cure it. The #34 are certainly a safe bet but not always necessary.


I didn't realize they were that soft...I'll just hold my 210s for hunting loads and the 210Ms for the .260 & .308 bolt gun and use the boat load of CCI and Winchesters for the M1A


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I didn't realize they were that soft...I'll just hold my 210s for hunting loads and the 210Ms for the .260 & .308 bolt gun and use the boat load of CCI and Winchesters for the M1A


I‘m a big fan of Federal primers and the results I’ve gotten from them. I just don’t use them in guns with floating pins unless theyre designed for it. That’s why Federal came out with the AR Match 205M primers for all the AR-15s out there.
They supposedly hardened the cups.


----------



## Jester896

yeah...the only thing I have with them is checking thousands of primers that look like there is something wrong with them... when you see that little AR on the bottom


----------



## Geezer Ray

Loaded up some Nosler Ballistic Tip 95gr 6mm today. Hodgdon H4350,   45.5grs. Excellent grouping for me and turning an average speed of 3200fps. Thinking these might work. Actually grouped better and ran faster than Barnes TTSX 80grs.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> I’ve had my M1a double on a few occasions using Federal 210m primers.


Federal says to not use the large rifle primers in semi autos I believe.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Like this fishing industry... gotta have at least 37 colors of worms in 3 different lengths to catch bass like the pros
> 
> Speaking of 450s vs 400s, I've never seen nor heard of a slam fire. My uncle - a vet with maybe 70 years of shooting and reloading - hasn't either. Does it really happen?


I have never seen it either.  But sometimes I actually follow the manufacturer's recommendations.

I think it is more of an issue with a gun that isn't kept clean.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I didn't realize they were that soft...I'll just hold my 210s for hunting loads and the 210Ms for the .260 & .308 bolt gun and use the boat load of CCI and Winchesters for the M1A


I had light strikes in my Buffalo classic 4570 using win or cci primers.  Switched to federal lr and no misfires since.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Federal says to not use the large rifle primers in semi autos I believe.


I wonder what primers they use in their American Eagle .308 M1a ammo they make?


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> I wonder what primers they use in their American Eagle .308 M1a ammo they make?


That is a very good question.  Maybe the have primers they don't sell to us??  Maybe magnum primers??


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I wonder what primers they use in their American Eagle .308 M1a ammo they make?


or the GMM 7.62X51 rounds that I have put up for mine


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> That is a very good question.  Maybe the have primers they don't sell to us??  Maybe magnum primers??


It could be they get some from their sister company, CCI.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> or the GMM 7.62X51 rounds that I have put up for mine


Yep. I have a few boxes of each, the M1a and Garand ammo.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> I have never seen it either.  But sometimes I actually follow the manufacturer's recommendations.
> 
> I think it is more of an issue with a gun that isn't kept clean.
> 
> Rosewood


I think you're right on both accounts - filthy firing pin and following recommendations. I was in a spot not long ago where I couldn't find magnum primers or 41s to save my tail but had a few cases of 400s so shot em up.


----------



## rosewood

I think one issue with primers, one mistake we all make, is assuming Magnum used in the name of a cartridge means the same thing as Magnum when used for a primer.  They are not used in the same context.

As for a magnum cartridge, many of them was just to sound powerful, marketing ploy in many cases.  Lots of "magnum" cartridges are no higher pressures than those without the moniker.  For example, the 454 Casull, is probably the highest SAAMI pressure pistol cartridge there is, but no magnum in title.  The 9mm is rated at the same pressure as a 357 mag (35K PSI).  The .270 Winchester has a higher pressure rating than the 7mm Rem Mag, only holds a bit less powder and energy wise is nipping on the heels at high end loads.

In primers, Magnum really means a hotter primer and sometimes is a thicker cup assuming it will be a higher pressure cartridge.  The hotter primer is to ignite more difficult to ignite powders.  And this is more important in cold weather.  Some powders ignite just fine with standard primers regardless of the case it is stuffed in.  Stick powders and flake powders seem easier to ignite, but ball type powders are supposedly harder to ignite and many times needs a hotter primer to ensure reliable ignition.  Cartridges such as the .357 mag and 44 mag only need mag primers if you are using H110/W296, most other powders are perfectly fine with standard primers.

I have learned that the primer you choose may be a different brand and or different type (mag vs standard) depending on your application (powder to be used, cartridge and weapon it will be fired from).  All brand primers are not equal in their given category.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I saw a good printable list somewhere the other day for primers and burn characteristics that had 215 at the top of the list and I always thought WLRM was at the top.

Target Sports has boxes of primers back in stock for $600

if it is a full case of ball powder it may be best to use a magnum primer...extruded not to much


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> I think one issue with primers, one mistake we all make, is assuming Magnum used in the name of a cartridge means the same thing as Magnum when used for a primer.  They are not used in the same context.
> 
> As for a magnum cartridge, many of them was just to sound powerful, marketing ploy in many cases.  Lots of "magnum" cartridges are no higher pressures than those without the moniker.  For example, the 454 Casull, is probably the highest SAAMI pressure pistol cartridge there is, but no magnum in title.  The 9mm is rated at the same pressure as a 357 mag (35K PSI).  The .270 Winchester has a higher pressure rating than the 7mm Rem Mag, only holds a bit less powder and energy wise is nipping on the heels at high end loads.
> 
> In primers, Magnum really means a hotter primer and sometimes is a thicker cup assuming it will be a higher pressure cartridge.  The hotter primer is to ignite more difficult to ignite powders.  And this is more important in cold weather.  Some powders ignite just fine with standard primers regardless of the case it is stuffed in.  Stick powders and flake powders seem easier to ignite, but ball type powders are supposedly harder to ignite and many times needs a hotter primer to ensure reliable ignition.  Cartridges such as the .357 mag and 44 mag only need mag primers if you are using H110/W296, most other powders are perfectly fine with standard primers.
> 
> I have learned that the primer you choose may be a different brand and or different type (mag vs standard) depending on your application (powder to be used, cartridge and weapon it will be fired from).  All brand primers are not equal in their given category.
> 
> Rosewood


I’ll add that some who hunt in very cold temperatures will use magnum primers when preparing loads in standard calibers using certain powders.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> I’ll add that some who hunt in very cold temperatures will use magnum primers when preparing loads in standard calibers using certain powders.



I drew a coveted antelope tag in Wyoming for this coming September and may take my new 7 RM. Finally got a case of magnum primers but got some fantastic loads with BR2s. Will be late September so I may stay the course. 

It’s a bit much for an antelope but I like the idea of reaching out in the wind. Still may take my trusty 25-06 that has a dozen goats on it.


----------



## frankwright

I loaded 100(so far} Eggleston 124 poly Coated RN FP 9mm with Clean Shot Powder.


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I loaded 100(so far} Eggleston 124 poly Coated RN FP 9mm with Clean Shot Powder.



CS meters pretty sweet doesn’t it.


----------



## deerslayer357

Natchez has large pistol and small rifle cci and federal in stock if you guys need some.


----------



## Jester896

I got a big jump on some .223s.  I had a bucket total broken in 2 groups.  1 LC and 1 LC with some commercial.  I got the 1st 1/2+ bucket sized and washed in the cement mixer and the other sized and ready to go in the mixer.

This is a twin sheet folded in half to give you some perspective



just slightly over a half bucket there.

Started to give up on the second bucket...somehow it got some 6.8 mixed in and would jam up the case feeder...but I managed to work through it.

Now I will just need to go through the 3 buckets and pick out the little bit of commercial to trade my buddy for something else.


----------



## bullgator

deerslayer357 said:


> Natchez has large pistol and small rifle cci and federal in stock if you guys need some.


Primers seem to be the only thing the prices won’t come back down on.


----------



## menhadenman

Not on jesters scale but did get a chance to get some more test loads set up for TAC. Some 69 and 75 RMRs and 77 TMKs with lake city brass and 450s. Did ten loads of each charge so I can get a good feel for the load.


----------



## rmp

Nice weather today so decided to cast a few for the 40-65 and 45-90. 
Paul Jones Creedmoor and Steve Brooks custom. 25:1

Need to sort and cull a few.


----------



## chase870

rmp said:


> Nice weather today so decided to cast a few for the 40-65 and 45-90.
> Paul Jones Creedmoor and Steve Brooks custom. 25:1
> 
> Need to sort and cull a few.
> 
> View attachment 1162692


I don't know anything about casting bullets but those sure are pretty


----------



## rmp

chase870 said:


> I don't know anything about casting bullets but those sure are pretty



Thank you. 
While there’s some technique involved, I give credit to the mould makers.


----------



## deerslayer357

Need some help-  swapping this Dillon square deal b from 9mm to 41 mag keeps getting more complicated.  Anybody know where I can find a large pistol primer assembly for a square deal b?  
Dillon is still having technical problems and can’t get them on phone and not shipping orders currently.


----------



## menhadenman

rmp said:


> Thank you.
> While there’s some technique involved, I give credit to the mould makers.



Who makes the molds?


----------



## menhadenman

deerslayer357 said:


> Need some help-  swapping this Dillon square deal b from 9mm to 41 mag keeps getting more complicated.  Anybody know where I can find a large pistol primer assembly for a square deal b?
> Dillon is still having technical problems and can’t get them on phone and not shipping orders currently.



There’s a few folks on here that were a big help when I stepped into a Dillon that may have an idea. 
@JeffinPTC 
@RFWobbly 

And the usual suspects on this thread (Jester, Dub, Rosewood, Briarpatch). Good luck, that kind of thing ain’t no fun.


----------



## deerslayer357

Actually after looking at it I have a large primer punch, may just need a large primer cup for a square deal b.


----------



## JeffinPTC

I have the 2 seating punches in my 550 spare parts kit.  If you don't have the kit, you can still get it here:

https://www.dillonprecision.com/20778
Notice in the verbiage they say the price is $21, but the Brandon price is now $38.

https://reloadingeverything.com/Dillon-SD-B-Spare-Parts-Kit-609824207789-5092/


----------



## rmp

menhadenman said:


> Who makes the molds?


I use some Lyman, Saeco, and a nice NOE but my favorites are Brooks, Jones, and KAL.

Paul Jones has retired so his stuff is getting pretty scarce. I feel it’s almost impossible to cast a bad bullet with his mould. I only have the one. 

I have several from Steve Brooks
Can’t say enough good about dealing with Steve or Gale. Made to order and they’ll make sure you get what you need. 
My paper patch mould came from KAL
It’s an adjustable nose pour. Casting 20:1, they’re beautiful. Rick makes everything himself right down to the handles. 

A few of my 45 cal. 
The one with the flash is a Lyman 457125. Doesn’t typically do that but was teaching a guy to cast and they cleaned up after lube and sizing.


----------



## deerslayer357

Found a large primer cup on grafs for the square deal.  Ordered then had to buy a box of bullets to put it over the $40 minimum.

I swear I should have just bought 2 550’s instead of the 550 and a “deal” on the square deal.  After buying proprietary dies, shellplate, powder funnel, etc I could have 2 550’s!


----------



## Jester896

https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/search?keywords=DP13621+

but I see you found it...took a minute to find any part info for one on the DIllon site


----------



## rosewood

deerslayer357 said:


> Found a large primer cup on grafs for the square deal.  Ordered then had to buy a box of bullets to put it over the $40 minimum.
> 
> I swear I should have just bought 2 550’s instead of the 550 and a “deal” on the square deal.  After buying proprietary dies, shellplate, powder funnel, etc I could have 2 550’s!


Yeah, I would have recommended against a square deal.  Proprietary dies is a deal breaker for me.  Sometimes good deals are too good to be true.

A square deal might be a good idea if all you plan on loading is one pistol caliber in bulk and don't intend on ever changing it to something else.

Love my 550, but the new Brandon prices have really driven up the conversion kits.  Them suckers are $100 now with shipping and tax.  They were like $45 when I bought my 550.

Rosewood


----------



## deerslayer357

rosewood said:


> Yeah, I would have recommended against a square deal.  Proprietary dies is a deal breaker for me.  Sometimes good deals are too good to be true.
> 
> A square deal might be a good idea if all you plan on loading is one pistol caliber in bulk and don't intend on ever changing it to something else.
> 
> Love my 550, but the new Brandon prices have really driven up the conversion kits.  Them suckers are $100 now with shipping and tax.  They were like $45 when I bought my 550.
> 
> Rosewood



yeah.  I bought a 9mm square deal cheap thinking I would make it a dedicated 41 mag press. 
 Once all my orders ship I will have a nice setup, but it is killing me waiting right now!  Plan to have 41 on sdb, 10mm/45 acp on the 550, and will add others as needed.


----------



## chase870

Well I took the 220 Swift with thermal out yesterday just to see where the 55 Grain soft point and 37 grains of IMR 4064 would shoot and what the cold barrel 1st shot would go. Six inch plate at 175 yards. I like the 55 Grain soft point gonna have to find it a name. I'll flesh test it in the next few weeks I figure it will leave a exit hole about the size of a quarter


----------



## munchie3409

I bought a Mac 11 upper as I am going to build a "Mac and Cheese"  look it up on youtube as it's a sweet build.


----------



## jnorton

I managed to scrape together enough time to load 300 rounds of plinking food for my 556 NATO this morning. All 55 fmj's or hpbt's over 24.5 grains of TAC.


----------



## deerslayer357

Well the square deal b is officially set up and running now.  Loaded 40 rounds of 41 mag last night after set up to check everything out, and all seems to be running correctly.


----------



## Dub

Santa's sleigh came by the hacienda early today.

One of his elves dropped off some pew dust & bang buttons.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Santa's sleigh came by the hacienda early today.
> 
> One of his elves dropped off some pew dust & bang buttons.



I’ve heard that IMR 4350 called the old brown mule… it sure is a workhorse.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> I’ve heard that IMR 4350 called the old brown mule… it sure is a workhorse.


If I were limited in rifle powders, IMR4350 would make my short list.


----------



## Ruger#3

bullgator said:


> If I were limited in rifle powders, IMR4350 would make my short list.



I think IMR4064 would be ahead on that list, simply because of what I use it for.


----------



## Ruger#3

Ruger#3 said:


> I think IMR4064 would be ahead on that list, simply because of what I use it for.



Yep, shortlist, 4064/3031 would keep me in business.


----------



## bullgator

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, shortlist, 4064/3031 would keep me in business.


My shortlist is a lot longer than that……


----------



## Ruger#3

bullgator said:


> My shortlist is a lot longer than that……



I only deal with two calibers so was giving thought to a true shortlist.

Now my wishlist……..


----------



## rmp

I stopped in at the friends gun shop yesterday looking for some brass and he had Hodgdon and IMR to the point it wouldn’t fit the shelves. Kegs of Varget, H4350, IMR4198 among others.
What wouldn’t fit the shelves…



Hopefully a sign things are closer to getting back to normal.


----------



## rmp

Lubed and sized a good pile of greasers then got a little 260 REM ammo loaded up for the Finnlight. Dad’s favorite hunting load.


----------



## Dub

rmp said:


> Lubed and sized a good pile of greasers then got a little 260 REM ammo loaded up for the Finnlight. Dad’s favorite hunting load.
> 
> View attachment 1164120


----------



## rosewood

rmp said:


> I stopped in at the friends gun shop yesterday looking for some brass and he had Hodgdon and IMR to the point it wouldn’t fit the shelves. Kegs of Varget, H4350, IMR4198 among others.
> What wouldn’t fit the shelves…
> 
> View attachment 1164088
> 
> Hopefully a sign things are closer to getting back to normal.


Sure wished I could see that around here.


----------



## SC Hunter

@rmp those little blue tips sure are pretty!


----------



## rosewood

rmp said:


> Lubed and sized a good pile of greasers then got a little 260 REM ammo loaded up for the Finnlight. Dad’s favorite hunting load.
> 
> View attachment 1164120


I don't know about guys, but I think this photo is staged......


----------



## rmp

SC Hunter said:


> @rmp those little blue tips sure are pretty!



They’re a bit spendy and they look the part but best of all is how effective. Dad likes 130 grain accubonds as well but has had more bang flops with the TTSX. Even a few out at 350 yards. Anymore, he just tells me to keep the blue tips coming. Yes, that’s what he calls them.


----------



## rmp

rosewood said:


> I don't know about guys, but I think this photo is staged......



?
I never said I didn’t buy anything while I was there.


----------



## Dub

rmp said:


> They’re a bit spendy and they look the part but best of all is how effective. Dad likes 130 grain accubonds as well but has had more bang flops with the TTSX. Even a few out at 350 yards. Anymore, he just tells me to keep the blue tips coming. Yes, that’s what he calls them.




That is awesome.   Hope he keeps nailing them.


The TTSX is _sorta_ hard to find.....but the Accubonds seem dang near impossible to locate.


----------



## Jester896

I didn't get bullets in anything but I sure made some gold dust



It took all day it seemed to trim out what the swager didn't get and debur the inside necks and sort out the commercial...got 1/2 bucket done...only 2 and 1/2 to go 

hated hanging around here a little...missed Cousin Fuzzy at my buddy's with his Shiloh .45-110...kinda ironic they were in Shiloh too


----------



## Jester896

Almost forgot...I ran across a box of brass I had forgotten about...got stuff in it like .25-20 and .32-20...even saw .41Mag in there with all the .38spl and .45ACP.  I need to get busy finding something to shoot those in.


----------



## deerslayer357

Jester896 said:


> Almost forgot...I ran across a box of brass I had forgotten about...got stuff in it like .25-20 and .32-20...even saw .41Mag in there with all the .38spl and .45ACP.  I need to get busy finding something to shoot those in.



If you can’t find a 41 mag to shoot them in let me know and I can help!


----------



## deerslayer357

Dillon orders came in today!  Got a 550C to set up for 10MM and 45 acp. Will work on getting it mounted and setup in the next week or so.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Dillon orders came in today!  Got a 550C to set up for 10MM and 45 acp. Will work on getting it mounted and setup in the next week or so.


----------



## chase870

So, what is the best place to buy powder? I guess it starts with who has it etc. Just looking for the reputable sites. Primary interest is IMR 4064


----------



## Jester896

@chase870 IMR has some 1# in stock and you could get up to 5


----------



## Dub

Midway is running sale/closeout pricing on some of their XTP's.

Picked up some 240gr for .44mag  and  180gr for 10mm at best prices I've seen since prior to covids-riots-democrat POTUS.


----------



## jnorton

I ordered a box of 240 gr. Lead Round Nose bullets from Midway on Friday night (around midnight) and the box showed up to my door Monday morning. Loaded up 50 in 44 mag and 44 special this morning over IMR Target for testing. Couldn't find data in 44 mag, so I loosely used Bullseye Data. (It's supposed to be IMR's answer to Bullseye)

Edit: IMR Target has been discontinued, but I managed to snag a bunch of it right before the covid rush hit.


----------



## rmp

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 IMR has some 1# in stock and you could get up to 5



Bruno’s too. I don’t remember their max but I think it’s quite a bit. 

IMR 4064


----------



## menhadenman

Powder valley and Natchez have been solid of late too.


----------



## rmp

Been at it this morning helping a neighbor get ready for antelope season. 45-70 Pedersoli Sharps in Starline brass with Swiss 1.5 and 500 grain flatnose Brooks lubed with DGL.

He’s loaded smokeless but never messed with black powder. Excuse the glare.


----------



## GregoryB.

That is a big chunk of lead.


----------



## rmp

GregoryB. said:


> That is a big chunk of lead.


That it is but nothing like what some guys shoot from their 50 cal Sharps. 

The flatnose is dwarfed by a 550 Postell. 9mm for reference.


----------



## menhadenman

rmp said:


> That it is but nothing like what some guys shoot from their 50 cal Sharps.
> 
> The flatnose is dwarfed by a 550 Postell. 9mm for reference.
> 
> View attachment 1165372


Thumper! Finally got my hands on another box of the 200 grain FTX for my 35 REM. Would love to stack a few with that one again. Must’ve shot 25 deer with it back in eastern NC in my 20s. Good memories.


----------



## rosewood

rmp said:


> That it is but nothing like what some guys shoot from their 50 cal Sharps.
> 
> The flatnose is dwarfed by a 550 Postell. 9mm for reference.
> 
> View attachment 1165372


For some reason,that pic just makes me chuckle.  If a 9mm takes a lung out, wonder what that would do....?


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> That is a big chunk of lead.


High velocity wheel weight


----------



## bullethead

rmp said:


> Been at it this morning helping a neighbor get ready for antelope season. 45-70 Pedersoli Sharps in Starline brass with Swiss 1.5 and 500 grain flatnose Brooks lubed with DGL.
> 
> He’s loaded smokeless but never messed with black powder. Excuse the glare.
> View attachment 1165362


Where does he hunt 4,000lb Antelope?
Those rounds are Hammers!!


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> Thumper! Finally got my hands on another box of the 200 grain FTX for my 35 REM. Would love to stack a few with that one again. Must’ve shot 25 deer with it back in eastern NC in my 20s. Good memories.


Did you find those FTX online?


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Did you find those FTX online?


Had them on back order at Midsouth since February 11th. And cost me $68 delivered for 100 rounds. But this was after I spoke to the guys at Sierra and they said “it could be a while” and Alexander’s had the new CoreLokt for $58 a box! I was in semi panic mode since I want that rifle back in the lineup.

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply....358-diameter-200-grain-ftx-flex-tip-100-count


----------



## Jester896

I move my warehouse location from 0730-1750...man I'm tired

Did cull these outta the other stuff to bring back onsite 


maybe I can get some of them loaded up


----------



## Dub

Ole PV & Brown Truck Santa came through yesterday.


----------



## rmp

bullethead said:


> Where does he hunt 4,000lb Antelope?
> Those rounds are Hammers!!


? 
This is a bullet trial on smaller game. He wants it to be hand cast, hand loaded black powder but he doesn’t have moulds or much for loading. Something tells me it’ll do just fine.

I have a friend in Montandon, PA that hunts with store bought Leverevolution ammo from his Shiloh.


----------



## Jester896

I have some 405gr cast if you need them.


----------



## rmp

Jester896 said:


> I have some 405gr cast if you need them.


Thank you. 
I’ve got a mould that drops a 429 gr designed to cycle through a lever gun. I’ve no doubt any would do the job with good placement.


----------



## rosewood

223s are 680 rnds by weight.  Filled up a 30 caliber ammo can.



Loaded my first double ended wad cutters (DEWC) for my model 67 Smith.  Gotta get to range and try out.



Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Midsouth has CCI 450s in stock ($94, but if you're desperate...) also a solid selection of powders and a deal on shipping.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> 223s are 680 rnds by weight.  Filled up a 30 caliber ammo can.
> View attachment 1165772
> 
> 
> Loaded my first double ended wad cutters (DEWC) for my model 67 Smith.  Gotta get to range and try out.
> View attachment 1165773
> 
> 
> Rosewood


Hey Rosewood, could you tell me the reason for going DEWC? I haven't seen much of them but then again don't do enough handgunning.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Hey Rosewood, could you tell me the reason for going DEWC? I haven't seen much of them but then again don't do enough handgunning.


I wanted to try wadcutters because that is what is traditionally used for 38 special target loads.  The DEWC is what I was able to acquire.  I do not know of any advantages of DEWC over the other type of wad cutters (call it ignorance).  But will have to see how it works.

I had recently ordered a Lee wadcutter mold, but haven't tried it out and happened into these DEWCs before I got around to it.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> I wanted to try wadcutters because that is what is traditionally used for 38 special target loads.  The DEWC is what I was able to acquire.  I do not know of any advantages of DEWC over the other type of wad cutters (call it ignorance).  But will have to see how it works.
> 
> I had recently ordered a Lee wadcutter mold, but haven't tried it out and happened into these DEWCs before I got around to it.
> 
> Rosewood



Check out King's up in PA. Their prices have gone up but still competitive. I've ordered from them several times over the last five years and they're a solid crowd. The polycoated semi wadcutters shoot great for me in a GP100 with Clays powder. 

https://www.kingshooters.com/pc-bullets-/8-357-3014


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Check out King's up in PA. Their prices have gone up but still competitive. I've ordered from them several times over the last five years and they're a solid crowd. The polycoated semi wadcutters shoot great for me in a GP100 with Clays powder.
> 
> https://www.kingshooters.com/pc-bullets-/8-357-3014


I plan on PC'ing mine once I get around to casting them.  Figured I would go through the 500 rnd box I have first.

Rosewood


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> Check out King's up in PA. Their prices have gone up but still competitive. I've ordered from them several times over the last five years and they're a solid crowd. The polycoated semi wadcutters shoot great for me in a GP100 with Clays powder.
> 
> https://www.kingshooters.com/pc-bullets-/8-357-3014


I've ordered from this company before and everything has been quality.
https://statelinebullets.com/


----------



## deerslayer357

Got the 10MM  dies setup in the new 550C today.  Had gotten it mounted and primer feeding assembly set up last week.  Hope to load some this weekend and see how it does.  So far I like it pretty good.

Also loaded more 41 magnums on the square deal.  Think I am up to about 250 loaded on it since I got it up and running.

Need to go shoot so I can empty some brass!


----------



## Adam5

A couple of Saturdays ago I loaded 350 .45 ACP Target rounds that are 200gr lswc over 8.5gr of Accurate #5. Tonight I sized and belled 100 .32 S&W cases to load for my father.


----------



## rosewood

deerslayer357 said:


> Got the 10MM  dies setup in the new 550C today.  Had gotten it mounted and primer feeding assembly set up last week.  Hope to load some this weekend and see how it does.



All I can say about loading 10mm....Longshot!


----------



## deerslayer357

rosewood said:


> All I can say about loading 10mm....Longshot!



I load 10 and 41’s with longshot on the single stages, but I find it doesn’t meter consistently through my measures.  So I have switched to power pistol for 10 and 2400 for 41’s.   You got any pointers on how to fix that?


----------



## rosewood

deerslayer357 said:


> I load 10 and 41’s with longshot on the single stages, but I find it doesn’t meter consistently through my measures.  So I have switched to power pistol for 10 and 2400 for 41’s.   You got any pointers on how to fix that?


Never had issues, but I use the Lee Autodisk on my Dillon 550 for pistol cartridges <15 grains.  I find the Autodisk dead on accurate.  I also have the adjustable bar for it.

I did recenlty find the adjustable bar doesn't work so well with tiny charges.  For around 3.0 grains of bullseye, I had to use the disk instead of the bar to be consistent.

The autodisk does leak ball powder some, but seems great on flake type powders.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Didn't load today, but cleaned maybe 300 cases of 223 yesterday (still awaiting my new wet tumbler) and snuck out to the range this morning at sunrise for some testing. Put about 35 rounds down the tube of my 7 RM to check out three of my best loads: IMR4350, H4831sc, and Retumbo. Crazy how fast I can get things going with that Retumbo, but the IMR sure is accurate. They say a slow hit is better than a fast miss.



Shot three groups of each powder/charge with the 168 VLDs. The average of all nine groups came out at 0.83" which is solid but not as good as I've shot in the past. Put one group over the Magneto Speed. Averages were: 58.4 gr IMR4350 = 2944 fps; 62.2 gr H4831sc = 2941 fps; 71.7 gr Retumbo = 3157 fps. I'm guessing that I could bump the slower two powders up another node but then again I may quit messing around and call it good with Retumbo, load em up and stretch it out to 500 yds ahead of my Wyoming trip this fall. I still want to shoot up some more of those 180 ELD-Ms with the insane BC that'd be nice in that western breeze.

Also tested maybe 90 loads/5 shot groups of of 69, 75, and 77 gr 0.223 over TAC out of two different Wyldes. That White Oak Barrel just keeps impressing and my new 16" Aero Precision barrel continues to look for its lover. Can't win em all. Five shot groups tell me that the 69 BTHP is money over 23.4 gr of TAC in the WOA bbl but 1.4" to 2.1" groups in the Aero though . Looks like 22.5 gr is best for both rifles with the 75 and the 77 was around MOA for both guns at 23.5 gr. I'll probably load a stack of both of those and call it good.

Glad I cleared the deck on test loads so I can get back to loading some more. Sounds like @deerslayer357 is next on deck for emptying the test loads?


----------



## menhadenman

Oh son, stepping it up!


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Jester896 and @JeffinPTC , I bought the package that was supposed to come with media… but it didn’t. I’ve got a message into them but if I come up empty - do you have a recommendation of which stainless to get?


----------



## JeffinPTC

Shell yeah... Hold my beer.  Watch this...
There's probably a steel shortage, like buying a car without the electronics.  There was a reference to stainless chips in one of the threads, but they're expensive, as in $200 for 5#.  I'd wait on STM.

https://www.kramerindustriesonline.com/product/stainless-steel-tumbling-media/


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Oh son, stepping it up!
> 
> View attachment 1166660





Oh yeah.....that thang looks seriously serious.


----------



## Jester896

there is some extra on the bench with my tumblers...I'll see if it is 5#.  Think there are 2 zip lock bags of pins and some triangles...gotta be 5# there...if it fits it ships

let me know

https://www.natchezss.com/lyman-rotary-case-stainless-steel-tumbling-media-5-lbs.html?___SID=U

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item/00122909191/stainless-steel-media-(5-lbs)

https://www.brownells.com/reloading...el-media-5-lbs--sku749012602-42858-79161.aspx

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/102437713?pid=489951


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> there is some extra on the bench with my tumblers...I'll see if it is 5#.  Think there are 2 zip lock bags of pins and some triangles...gotta be 5# there...if it fits it ships
> 
> let me know
> 
> https://www.natchezss.com/lyman-rotary-case-stainless-steel-tumbling-media-5-lbs.html?___SID=U
> 
> https://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item/00122909191/stainless-steel-media-(5-lbs)
> 
> https://www.brownells.com/reloading...el-media-5-lbs--sku749012602-42858-79161.aspx
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/102437713?pid=489951



@Jester896 you are a gentlemen and a scholar, I sure appreciate it. I’ll let you know when I hear back from STM. Got an email and a call into them. I’m anxious to try that bad boy out. 

Finally had a little time to the TV last night after the wife and kids conked out. Poured a tall drink and watched Cortina’s new clips called the “Need-more” series. They take two cheap Remington 700s in manbun and take the worse shooter or the two and start making changes. Couldn’t believe how much difference the Oryx chassis made. Never put that much thought into stocks but hate to say I’ve gotta try one out.


----------



## Adam5

Today we loaded 100 .32 S&W (short) with 95gr lead projectiles over 1.9gr of Unique for my dad’s old revolvers. 

We loaded 425 round of 10mm that are 180gr Xtreme plated over 9.8gr of Blue Dot as a mid level target load.


----------



## menhadenman

I’m a sucker… just bought one of EC brake tuners. Gotta reload some 6.5, 7 mm in the morning. Gun show in hiawassee.


----------



## Jester896

yep I did
Load some all at the higher end of the 8208XBR range to play with in my new rifle tomorrow just to get rounds through it...should be somewhere in the 2820 fps range.  Only loaded 30 rounds...left them long  and will seat them the rest of the way when I get there ... if they look good I might track it with the radar to see how it looks ES SD wise after 10



somebody needs to shoot all these other ladders I have rolled up too


----------



## menhadenman

menhadenman said:


> @Jester896 you are a gentlemen and a scholar, I sure appreciate it. I’ll let you know when I hear back from STM. Got an email and a call into them. I’m anxious to try that bad boy out.
> 
> Finally had a little time to the TV last night after the wife and kids conked out. Poured a tall drink and watched Cortina’s new clips called the “Need-more” series. They take two cheap Remington 700s in manbun and take the worse shooter or the two and start making changes. Couldn’t believe how much difference the Oryx chassis made. Never put that much thought into stocks but hate to say I’ve gotta try one out.



Hey @Jester896 , STM called me back this morning. Guy was really nice and said they musta somehow dropped the ball on sending the media with my package. Said it's in the mail today and I'll see it in two days. Overall I'm pretty happy with the customer service. With everyone slammed and nobody to work it's hard for most companies to be on their A game. Thanks again for the offer, I sure appreciate it.

BTW, the gun show (Gem Capitol) was a little bunk. There was a great selection of guns actually, but prices were crazy high. Reloading stuff was scarce - one table had some nice powders that can be hard to find (H1000, Retumbo, H4350) but $50/lb. Saw a few cases of CCI450s for $100 too, which I suppose is par for the course. I was cringing but then again I probably would've bit if I didn't have any. Fair selection of ammo was there, but again, prices made me happy to be a reloader. My neighbor asked me to look for some 25 ACP... found it at $68 for a box!


----------



## JeffinPTC

My LGS, Sandy Smallwood, is still asking #150 for primers.  I called him on it and he said he paid his distributor $119 for them.  He has some powders, but $50/# and $299 jugs.


----------



## menhadenman

JeffinPTC said:


> My LGS, Sandy Smallwood, is still asking #150 for primers.  I called him on it and he said he paid his distributor $119 for them.  He has some powders, but $50/# and $299 jugs.


$300 jug is easier to swallow... inventory seems to be going up everywhere, now we just need prices to come down.


----------



## JeffinPTC

_inventory seems to be going up everywhere, now we just need prices to come down._

Greenville Hdwe actually had some ammo on the shelf Sat.  Prices didn't seem to be outrageous.


----------



## menhadenman

Didn’t reload again… but Powder Valley order showed up. Getting excited ahead of my new 308. The blue box stuff is solid factory ammo and I picked up some more bullets in the 150 gr to try out. Have plenty of heavier options from my 30-06 and some lighter ones from my AAC.

Will be at PSA with family on Friday. Excited to see what they might have in stock. I haven’t been.


----------



## Jester896

I picked up 2 more boxes of those Sierra 62gr SBT that I hope shoots in my .22-250 
@menhadenman do you need .308 brass?


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I picked up 2 more boxes of those Sierra 62gr SBT that I hope shoots in my .22-250
> @menhadenman do you need .308 brass?



I should be good for a little while, got 250 pieces plus I’ll be able to pilfer some more from my old uncle in SC this weekend. I sure appreciate the offer.


----------



## furtaker

menhadenman said:


> Didn’t reload again… but Powder Valley order showed up. Getting excited ahead of my new 308. The blue box stuff is solid factory ammo and I picked up some more bullets in the 150 gr to try out. Have plenty of heavier options from my 30-06 and some lighter ones from my AAC.
> 
> Will be at PSA with family on Friday. Excited to see what they might have in stock. I haven’t been.
> 
> View attachment 1167346


Those blue box Federals are good factory loads.


----------



## menhadenman

furtaker said:


> Those blue box Federals are good factory loads.


Had to some ready to shoot asap! Saw those for a fair price so went for it.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> I should be good for a little while, got 250 pieces plus I’ll be able to pilfer some more from my old uncle in SC this weekend. I sure appreciate the offer.


I have most of a 5 gal bucket of RA and I forget what year in the '60s military brass.  They have been run once be need to be worked again if you needed a few.  I think it is Remington brass.


----------



## JeffinPTC

Jester896 said:


> I picked up 2 more boxes of those Sierra 62gr SBT that I hope shoots in my .22-250
> @menhadenman do you need .308 brass?



I'm looking at Shooters and see 22-250.  DK if this will be of interest...

https://www.shootersproshop.com/22-250-remington-55gr-varmageddon-fb-tipped-ammunition-blem.html

There's also a 200 rd can if you scroll.  Their search engine ain't so good.

10% for vets/responders

There's other stuff avail too.


----------



## Jester896

@JeffinPTC Thanks!
I was only looking for bullets only and some that weren't varmint type.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> @JeffinPTC Thanks!
> I was only looking for bullets only and some that weren't varmint type.



Check out RMR they’ve been good to me. 

https://www.rmrbullets.com/product-category/bullets/?filter_cat_1=218


----------



## menhadenman

Wow, powder valley yesterday and midsouth today. I musta been on a roll last weekend! Even grabbed more 450s just cause they had them. @Jester896 thats the bag of 308 brass I picked up for plinking. Got to imagine you get quite a few firings out of it.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Wow, powder valley yesterday and midsouth today. I musta been on a roll last weekend! Even grabbed more 450s just cause they had them. @Jester896 thats the bag of 308 brass I picked up for plinking. Got to imagine you get quite a few firings out of it.
> 
> View attachment 1167498


Those primers will fall out...


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Those primers will fall out...


Oh yeah they’re not for the 308… I got some BR2s for that. Got a bad habit of buying 450s anytime I see em for some reason.


----------



## Jester896

if you hit the case on the head with a hammer they will stay in better


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> if you hit the case on the head with a hammer they will stay in better


But only use magnum primers of course. 

I’m really on fire today… Millworks brass shipment showed up, my STM media arrived and the LGS just called and my new T3X is there.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Oh yeah they’re not for the 308… I got some BR2s for that. Got a bad habit of buying 450s anytime I see em for some reason.


Me too, work great in 223.


----------



## Adam5

I normally prep brass during weekday evenings with my hand press at the coffee table after dinner. Saturday is my loading day.

This week I sized, belled, and primed 250 10mm cases, and I size and belled 600 .357 cases.

Tomorrow we’ll load some 30-40 Krag for my friend’s Krag, and some of the .357 for me. The 10mm will probably wait another week or two.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Me too, work great in 223.


I’ve been keeping a nice record of groups since I started paying more attention… seems like the BR4s and 400 shoot better groups. I’m gonna run a rest one day to settle the mystery in my own head. I have a pile of Federal’s to try too.


----------



## Adam5

Today we loaded 40 test rounds of 30-40 Krag. They are Hornady 150gr soft points. 20 at over 35gr of H335 and 20 are over 36 of H335.

We also loaded 100 .357 Magnum defensive rounds that are 125gr Hornady XTP over 9.5gr of Power Pistol, and 150 .357 soft target rounds that are 158gr Berry’s flat point over 5.9gr of W244.


----------



## menhadenman

Finally! Punched out maybe 150 blackouts since I had the powder drip already set for 18 gr or W296. Took a page from @Dub playbook and got one of the magnetic lights. Definitely a pro tip. Used 125 TNTs that I got a deal on (using 125 TGKs for hunting). Really like that Lee factory crimp in the last station too.


----------



## B. White

I had enough plinking ammo loaded when I moved April of 2021 to make sure I had something loaded for all firearms I own. I didn't have any desire to load much up with the price and scarcity of components.

I've pulled out most of my stuff and gotten it back organized, but it is now in a pole barn with no AC, instead of the spare bedroom at the old house, so still hard to get in the mood this time of the year.

My wife hasn't shot in a while and has been carrying a little Taurus 605 with a 2" barrel, so I loaded her some 38 special with 158 gr SWCs using the Lee .5cc dipper with red dot.  She is headshot accurate at 7 yds based on today's shooting, so I'll load a few more for her to play with every couple of weeks.  Feels like shooting a 22 compared with  the .357 mag loads she is carrying.


----------



## Jester896

I came real close to running my Dillon this morning.  I did finish prepping a couple hundred case to load some 69gr MatchKings.  I use a crimp die in the last stage as well.

I sorted a big box of brass I had....had a good bit of odd items....32-20, .25-20, .38 S&W .38spl/.357 .41 Mag.  Got a few rifle cases in the mix too....and another 5 gal bucket 3/4 full of .45ACP...smh.

I started trimming and deburring my .260 cases to get them a ladder going with H4350

ya neva know when somebody will ask you to come shoot

I wish I could remember where I saw someone looking for .32-20 brass


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I came real close to running my Dillon this morning.  I did finish prepping a couple hundred case to load some 69gr MatchKings.  I use a crimp die in the last stage as well.
> 
> I sorted a big box of brass I had....had a good bit of odd items....32-20, .25-20, .38 S&W .38spl/.357 .41 Mag.  Got a few rifle cases in the mix too....and another 5 gal bucket 3/4 full of .45ACP...smh.
> 
> I started trimming and deburring my .260 cases to get them a ladder going with H4350
> 
> ya neva know when somebody will ask you to come shoot
> 
> I wish I could remember where I saw someone looking for .32-20 brass



Try 41.5 gr of H4350 if you’re shooting 140 or 143s, something special about that charge. 

Ain’t the 32-20 the one from Robert Johnson song? I picked up some 25 acp for my neighbor the other day… strange things.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I came real close to running my Dillon this morning.  I did finish prepping a couple hundred case to load some 69gr MatchKings.  I use a crimp die in the last stage as well.
> 
> I sorted a big box of brass I had....had a good bit of odd items....32-20, .25-20, .38 S&W .38spl/.357 .41 Mag.  Got a few rifle cases in the mix too....and another 5 gal bucket 3/4 full of .45ACP...smh.
> 
> I started trimming and deburring my .260 cases to get them a ladder going with H4350
> 
> ya neva know when somebody will ask you to come shoot
> 
> I wish I could remember where I saw someone looking for .32-20 brass






Was it @GeorgiaGlockMan looking for the .32-20 ?


----------



## chase870

60 grain VMax over 25 gr of IMR 4064 in .223 so far the rifle likes it. Now it goes to the flesh test


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Try 41.5 gr of H4350 if you’re shooting 140 or 143s, something special about that charge.


think I am looking at closer to 43-44 for the 142gr SMK M I will use


Dub said:


> Was it @GeorgiaGlockMan looking for the .32-20 ?


 found 90 pieces today


----------



## jnorton

Found some 200 grain 44 cal XTP's at the Bass Pro in Spanish Fort  last weekend while on vacation with the family. Loaded up a few test rounds in both 44 special and 44 mag to try out when i hit the range next.


----------



## Jester896

I wouldn't mind having a box of those XTPs for my rifle .  I forget what I have on hand in 185 & 200s for it.

last time I passed there they didn't have much in stock.


----------



## menhadenman

Forgot I had 75 prepped and primed 6.5 cases on my bench so cleared them out with 41.5 gr of H4350 and 143 ELDX. Gives me a total of 101 rounds of that combo that my T3X lite loves. Forget how long these suckers look sometimes.


----------



## B. White

menhadenman said:


> Forgot I had 75 prepped and primed 6.5 cases on my bench so cleared them out with 41.5 gr of H4350 and 143 ELDX. Gives me a total of 101 rounds of that combo that my T3X lite loves. Forget how long these suckers look sometimes.



It is a good combination with X or M.  I usually just load 41.0 for either of my rifles and they like it fine.  Deers go down like they always did with my '06.


----------



## menhadenman

B. White said:


> It is a good combination with X or M.  I usually just load 41.0 for either of my rifles and they like it fine.  Deers go down like they always did with my '06.


Yes, the Ms are pretty close in dimensions. I measured ten of each one time and I think it was decimal dust. The Ms kill plenty good too.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Forget how long these suckers look sometimes.


they look even longer when you shove them in a .260 case


----------



## furtaker

Loaded up a few 85 TSX over RL-19 for my 240 Magnum tonight. If the speed and accuracy is there I may hunt with them this year for the first time. If 19 doesn't work I have a few more powders to try.


----------



## menhadenman

Got an alert from Natchez this morning… OUCH! Love those BR4s. But not like that.


----------



## Jester896

that is criminal right there


----------



## menhadenman

Deprimed and sized about 60 7 RM, gotta load up for practice. 

Check out this oldie - $15 for a box of 100. How times have changed. I’ve got three hundred, will load em up for my ‘06 and 308.


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Dub and @Jester896 , any tips on loading autos (9 mm to be specific). Never imagined it’d get so expensive but here we are. I’m good on the loading procedure just curious on where y’all normally go for charge. I was thinking of  cranking out maybe 20 loads at a few of the top end charges then shooting them from a rest in 4 or 5 of my pistols and letting the paper tell me what to do.


----------



## furtaker

menhadenman said:


> Deprimed and sized about 60 7 RM, gotta load up for practice.
> 
> Check out this oldie - $15 for a box of 100. How times have changed. I’ve got three hundred, will load em up for my ‘06 and 308.
> View attachment 1168829


You sure can't get them for $15 anymore but they're still relatively cheap compared to lots of others. I like Hornady Interlocks.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Hey @Dub and @Jester896 , any tips on loading autos (9 mm to be specific). Never imagined it’d get so expensive but here we are. I’m good on the loading procedure just curious on where y’all normally go for charge. I was thinking of  cranking out maybe 20 loads at a few of the top end charges then shooting them from a rest in 4 or 5 of my pistols and letting the paper tell me what to do.



I’ve not loaded for 9mm yet.

I am planning on getting some mid-velocity  range loads worked up using TiteGroup & W231, CleanShot, AutoComp,  etc.

For the hotter stuff I want to trial PowerPistol &  AA#7.


----------



## Jester896

@menhadenman I am pretty sure the last ammo can I did I used  5.2gr of Autocomp.  Let me verify bullet weight..Montana Gold 115 or 124


----------



## rosewood

I use longshot mainly in 9mm.  Power pistol and cfep pistol works well also.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I’ve not loaded for 9mm yet.
> 
> I am planning on getting some mid-velocity  range loads worked up using TiteGroup & W231, CleanShot, AutoComp,  etc.
> 
> For the hotter stuff I want to trial PowerPistol &  AA#7.


How do you normally find a charge to your liking?


----------



## rosewood

Basically, I find a powder I have on hand that list the velocity range I want.  Then, much like in rifles, I load up about 3 different powder weights and then hit the range.  I shoot off a rest at 10 yards with the pistol I plan on shooting most and chronograph the loads.  I check for low SD and tight groups.  If a given load is satisfactory to me on that day, then I may call it my pet load and use it for future loads.  If I don't find what I want, I may swap powders or try some more powder weights, rinse and repeat.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I’ve not loaded for 9mm yet.
> 
> I am planning on getting some mid-velocity  range loads worked up using TiteGroup & W231, CleanShot, AutoComp,  etc.
> 
> For the hotter stuff I want to trial PowerPistol &  AA#7.


With 124 Grain, I find BlueDot gets max velocity, but it has a lot of bright white muzzle flash.  No issue in daytime, but night time can be blinding.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Found this on another forum.  Glad to see a manufacturer is finally saying what most of us reloaders have known and been doing for years.  Helps clear things up for the newbies and the chicken littles.

https://hodgdon.com/faq-items/which-data-do-i-use-when-my-specific-bullet-is-not-listed/

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

My Postal Person came in with a smil...e sayin...sumbody has been shopping on the internet.

Got a case holder for my trimmer for 6mm Dasher if I need one


and ran across these on a nobody loves me rack


somebody needs to load some rounds so they will have something to shoot this weekend.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> My Postal Person came in with a smil...e sayin...sumbody has been shopping on the internet.
> 
> Got a case holder for my trimmer for 6mm Dasher if I need one
> View attachment 1169055
> 
> and ran across these on a nobody loves me rack
> View attachment 1169057
> 
> somebody needs to load some rounds so they will have something to shoot this weekend.


Those 77s shoot good on some of that 8208 you sent up with your buddy. I finally found some more gotta load em up.


----------



## deerslayer357

Replenished the 41 magnum supply…

Loaded 75 Hunter Specialties 200 grn WFN over 16.5 grns 2400 with Federal GM150M’s.  Took my time and when I got done checked the clock and had 27 minutes in loading those 75.  Much more efficient than the way I was loading before the square deal got set up.


----------



## rosewood

deerslayer357 said:


> Replenished the 41 magnum supply…
> 
> Loaded 75 Hunter Specialties 200 grn WFN over 16.5 grns 2400 with Federal GM150M’s.  Took my time and when I got done checked the clock and had 27 minutes in loading those 75.  Much more efficient than the way I was loading before the square deal got set up.


No doubt progressives speed up the process significantly.  Auto indexing helps too.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Those 77s shoot good on some of that 8208 you sent up with your buddy. I finally found some more gotta load em up.


I have about 9# on hand right now
RL-15 works real good too


----------



## menhadenman

Graf’s has a bunch of Shooter’s World powders at fair prices right now. Haven’t used any yet but grabbed a couple lbs of  Ultimate Pistol for my 9 mm testing.


----------



## Mauser

menhadenman said:


> Graf’s has a bunch of Shooter’s World powders at fair prices right now. Haven’t used any yet but grabbed a couple lbs of  Ultimate Pistol for my 9 mm testing.


Only one Ive tried is precision rifle,supposed to be comparable to varget. Didn’t work out for me in 308 with 150 gr bullets. Pressure issues at 43gr and 2630 fps. But this was 2 years ago maybe a bad lot? Really wanted it to work at 19$ a lb at that time. Same rifle 46gr tac 150 gr Speer 2890 fps.


----------



## fauxferret

rosewood said:


> I use longshot mainly in 9mm.  Power pistol and cfep pistol works well also.


Longshot has given me the most consistent data for 9mm pushing 147 grain cast and coated subsonics. Very quiet through a can.


----------



## Jester896

Got a few Dashers rolled up for Saturday



Got enough .260 cases trimmed and deburred to load a couple of ladders





8208XBR is in the ChargeMaster so I will load up some 69gr SMK if I can't find what I have loaded with CFE223.  Then I cane change it out for H4350 for the .260.
Maybe I can get all of that done by tomorrow night.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester motivated me to get some 7RM pulled together. Curiosity killed the cat, so I loaded up three pretty good charges around the node but set up a four way test on PPU vs Peterson brass and mag vs BR2 primers.

I couldn’t get mags for the longest time and just been using up my BR2s. But now I got a case of mags I want to see how they fit in.

Retumbo, 71, 71.4, and 71.7 grains. She’ll be smoking! All 168 VLDs.


----------



## Big7

I can't find the tote with my dies in it. 

Been thinking about loading some black powder in a few metallic cases.
30-30 Win
7.62X54R
12ga

Just to see how things used to work and the way things are going, some workable homemade black powder loads might be a good thing.

I bought a 16oz can of H4831 SC the other day and it was over 55$. Dang

Edit: wrong powder stated


----------



## BriarPatch99

I threw together some .243 Win.. for Sat.    Geezer ray trickled up my charges of H4831 SC ... probably go bang ...but I didn't work them up as normal....


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> I threw together some .243 Win.. for Sat.    Geezer ray trickled up my charges of H4831 SC ... probably go bang ...but I didn't work them up as normal....



going to bring one and the 80gr TTSX


----------



## Jester896

twisted theses up before heading out today...should finish and start .260 when I get home.



23gr 8208XBR OAL 2.237 BTO 1.945 69gr SMK with Wolf SRM primers in Hornady OF cases and I will put a light crimp with the seater die to make sure they chamber.  The CLE Match Chamber in this rifle is pretty tight.  If a neck is a little rough it won't go all the way into battery.

kinda a fault of mine...don't normally deburr outside necks of .223 since they get hit with a factory crimp die in the Dillon.  Just saves a step for me when I do a bunch.


----------



## rosewood

Big7 said:


> I can't find the tote with my dies in it.
> 
> Been thinking about loading some black powder in a few metallic cases.
> 30-30 Win
> 7.62X54R
> 12ga
> 
> Just to see how things used to work and the way things are going, some workable homemade black powder loads might be a good thing.
> 
> I bought a 12oz can of H4350 SC the other day and it was over 55$. Dang


Hmm, didn't know they made a SC version of H4350, does it meter better?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Heres a big block for you big batch guys.


https://www.area419.com/


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Heres a big block for you big batch guys.
> 
> 
> https://www.area419.com/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1169471View attachment 1169472View attachment 1169473



$255! Looks pretty sweet though...


----------



## Ruger#3

Psssssst 50 more posts then start a new one. I’ll come back by and lock this one.

Dang that press looks sweeeet!


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> $255! Looks pretty sweet though...



their funnel set it pretty sweet


----------



## Jester896

I have a feeling I know why my accuracy dropped so much in my .260.  I finally finished trimming those cases this afternoon.  This will be the second firing on these R-P cases.  I have always had good luck with them in the past.  On the first loading all I did to them was deburr the flash hole, uniform the primer pockets, expand the necks and bushing sized them to what I wanted.  I never thought to check case lengths.  I didn't have any issues with the old LC cases I painstakingly necked down and turned.  

Anyhow I see why the bolt was hard to close sometimes.  The necks on some of the cases were long..+.006-.007 over SAAMI max.  I can't believe they stretched that much on one firing.  I ended up trimming them to SAAMI minimum so they would all be the same length.  I culled 8-10 that were way too short.  Gotta believe this will help the accuracy a bunch.

I got 100 cases primed and still have 50 to go....don't look like I'm taking this one tomorrow.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I have a feeling I know why my accuracy dropped so much in my .260.  I finally finished trimming those cases this afternoon.  This will be the second firing on these R-P cases.  I have always had good luck with them in the past.  On the first loading all I did to them was deburr the flash hole, uniform the primer pockets, expand the necks and bushing sized them to what I wanted.  I never thought to check case lengths.  I didn't have any issues with the old LC cases I painstakingly necked down and turned.
> 
> Anyhow I see why the bolt was hard to close sometimes.  The necks on some of the cases were long..+.006-.007 over SAAMI max.  I can't believe they stretched that much on one firing.  I ended up trimming them to SAAMI minimum so they would all be the same length.  I culled 8-10 that were way too short.  Gotta believe this will help the accuracy a bunch.
> 
> I got 100 cases primed and still have 50 to go....don't look like I'm taking this one tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1169501



Crazy stretch! Remind me what that trimmer is again? I’ve got a really old Lyman, a bunch of WFTs, and the FA case prep thing someone on here made me buy. 

And check out that FA perfect primer one day is that Lee doesn’t cut it. I’m really liking it.


----------



## menhadenman

Ruger#3 said:


> Psssssst 50 more posts then start a new one. I’ll come back by and lock this one.
> 
> Dang that press looks sweeeet!



Very complicated topics here ?


----------



## Big7

rosewood said:


> Hmm, didn't know they made a SC version of H4350, does it meter better?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood


Sorry. I use so much 4350- it just came out of my mouth. H4831SC is what I grabbed. I've used "regular" H4831 but this is my first of the SC.

I just got it because it will work in the 7RM and the 300WM. $47.95+ tax for a 1 pound jug.

These next few runs will be my first since my surgery so I have to double and triple check EVERYTHING.

Got plenty of everything except powder. I could use a couple more cans.

Fortunately, I have plenty already loaded except 300WM. Just purchased that rifle a few months ago. So got to work up a load.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Remind me what that trimmer is again?



Sinclair/L E Wilson
it doesn't use the pilots like what is on the Lyman and others.  You have to get a case holder for what your using...slide the case in it from the end with the grove cut around it and tamp it on the white disk to get a static fit.  I also use the vld tool after cutting it that fits the trimmer...everything is in line.  It generally trims within .0005 if you are consistant.

I do like the FA with the trimmer and the 2 tools better than just the 4 tool one

i don't think the cases stretched that far...I think they were that inconsistent to begin with and I didn't check them


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Sinclair/L E Wilson
> it doesn't use the pilots like what is on the Lyman and others.  You have to get a case holder for what your using...slide the case in it from the end with the grove cut around it and tamp it on the white disk to get a static fit.  I also use the vld tool after cutting it that fits the trimmer...everything is in line.  It generally trims within .0005 if you are consistant.
> 
> I do like the FA with the trimmer and the 2 tools better than just the 4 tool one
> 
> i don't think the cases stretched that far...I think they were that inconsistent to begin with and I didn't check them


Would you recommend that for $200? In other words is the juice worth the squeeze?


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Would you recommend that for $200? In other words is the juice worth the squeeze?



Hoping so.

Borrowed one from a buddy years ago….was a nice tool.

Recently added the current model to use with hunting & “precision “ (dare I use such a term with my shooting).

Haven‘t put it in use yet, but the thing looks & feels even more solid than the one I used years ago.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Would you recommend that for $200? In other words is the juice worth the squeeze?



yes, but you will spend well over $200 with case holders and other adds
about like the FA with all the bushings


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> yes, but you will spend well over $200 with case holders and other adds
> about like the FA with all the bushings



Yep.  

My buddy asked if I'd picked up all the gear I needed.....told him I was there....just needed the time off to sort it all out and get rolling.    That's when he reminded me about the trimmer...said there was an updated version I should look into.




@menhadenman --->> Trimmer itself was one expense....but the various ancillary kit for it does cause a thump in the wallet. Finding all the case-specific stuff in stock somewhere can be another chore altogether.











Other than possibly replacing the cutter in  several years...the sucker will be in use for a long, long, long time. Your kids will be using it one day.

Who knows....the titanium nitride coated cutter option may last fo-eva.    The replacement cutter is $45 or so.






I'm glad someone made the handy base available for it.
Well laid out piece of polymer. 









I figured there was someone out there to come up with a workaround for the OCD crowd that wanted to catch the trimmings in real time.

I wonder how much knuckle skin that dude scraped off on his wooden lockdown 

He does have some handy looking stuff on his webpage.











Speaking of OCD....this chic goes the whole 9 in her vids.


----------



## Dub

Great homebrew case lube recipe.


----------



## bullethead

Midway order arrived


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Midway order arrived
> View attachment 1169705


I’ve got some of those hot cor for my 35 Rem. Will have to swap notes once we get to loading.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Great homebrew case lube recipe.



I might mix some of that up for a couple purposes.


----------



## rosewood

That is what I use.  I also added a steel ball bearing to mix it up in the bottle, the components separate when sitting.

Where can I find one of them?


----------



## Jester896

she even uses those shoeboxes I told y'all about.  Since the case heads are heavier if you rock it from side to side they stand ou and you can get some in the necks too rather than stirring with your hand.  I use denatured alcohol in my mix.

@Dub here is the inside neck he talked about in the video and you can get it in 30* or 45*
https://lewilson.com/uniform-burring-tool-30-or-45-degree
I also have an inside neck reamer in 6.5.

I need to reload all the stuff I shot up today


----------



## frankwright

I did 65 45-70's with an Acme 405gr Coated bullet.


----------



## Jester896

lip stick tube right there


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> lip stick tube right there




They are sexy !!!


----------



## chase870

Well, I got to playing with 30-06 and saw my groups tighten up as I increased powder by 1/2 grain just playing with it. I finally ended up with a group I could cover with a quarter. So I am going to load some 220 Swift and see if I get similar results. It will be interesting to see if I come up with something that shoots better than 37 grains of 4064 under a 55 grain sp. I'll start at 37 grains and go to 39 grains. Lyman has a max powder charge a smidge higher than Hornady when you look at their load data side by side


----------



## furtaker

chase870 said:


> Well, I got to playing with 30-06 and saw my groups tighten up as I increased powder by 1/2 grain just playing with it. I finally ended up with a group I could cover with a quarter. So I am going to load some 220 Swift and see if I get similar results. It will be interesting to see if I come up with something that shoots better than 37 grains of 4064 under a 55 grain sp. I'll start at 37 grains and go to 39 grains. Lyman has a max powder charge a smidge higher than Hornady when you look at their load data side by side


It's amazing how much load data varies between manuals. I've seen some 6-7 grains different at max charge.


----------



## Jester896

@chase870 H414 might be a good choice...AA2700, 4007ssc, H380 or 3031 might be good stuff too


----------



## chase870

furtaker said:


> It's amazing how much load data varies between manuals. I've seen some 6-7 grains different at max charge.


I ask a bunch of questions here and trust the advice given. I ended up loading a compressed load in 223 kinda freaked me out hearing the crunch but was assured I was good. Its a fine load so far I have yet to flesh test it but I'm working on that


----------



## menhadenman

chase870 said:


> I ask a bunch of questions here and trust the advice given. I ended up loading a compressed load in 223 kinda freaked me out hearing the crunch but was assured I was good. Its a fine load so far I have yet to flesh test it but I'm working on that



You should see that Retumbo 7RM load of mine. Sounds like granny cracking her knuckles when I seat those bullets


----------



## furtaker

menhadenman said:


> You should see that Retumbo 7RM load of mine. Sounds like granny cracking her knuckles when I seat those bullets


Do you crimp with compressed loads?


----------



## rosewood

furtaker said:


> Do you crimp with compressed loads?


I would.  Possible that the powder can push the bullet out if it isn't in there tight enough.


----------



## furtaker

rosewood said:


> I would.  Possible that the powder can push the bullet out if it isn't in there tight enough.


Yeah I've heard that. I've never used a compressed load as of yet. I like it best when the case is almost completely full but not compressed.


----------



## rosewood

furtaker said:


> Yeah I've heard that. I've never used a compressed load as of yet. I like it best when the case is almost completely full but not compressed.



I am sure I have compressed loads, but never that I heard powder crunch.  I would think a full case would help improve burn consistency over powder that is sloshing around.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

furtaker said:


> Do you crimp with compressed loads?



I've done a few hundred without crimping and they've been without problems. On the other hand, my SD hasn't been as great and maybe that would help with consistency?

Haven't worried about the bullet falling out - it's a long bullet, neck, and decent headspace (>20 thousandths, can't recall exactly).


----------



## furtaker

I played with my 240 Wby Vanguard a little bit today. 85 TSX over IMR 4831 for about 3445fps. If I hunt with this load this year it looks like I might not even have to touch my scope!


----------



## menhadenman

furtaker said:


> View attachment 1170382
> I played with my 240 Wby Vanguard a little bit today. 85 TSX over IMR 4831 for about 3445fps. If I hunt with this load this year it looks like I might not even have to touch my scope!


I'd hate to be a deer on the receiving end of that one. Sweet rifle.


----------



## Dub

furtaker said:


> View attachment 1170382
> I played with my 240 Wby Vanguard a little bit today. 85 TSX over IMR 4831 for about 3445fps. If I hunt with this load this year it looks like I might not even have to touch my scope!



Mighty impressive.

Talk about being dialed in and ready to have at it. 

That thing is sizzling on it's way downrange.





menhadenman said:


> I'd hate to be a deer on the receiving end of that one. Sweet rifle.




That's going to put them down like 4 flat tires.


----------



## furtaker

IMR 4831 is one of my favorite powders. I love it. Good velocity and accuracy in every cartridge I've tried it in.

Interestingly, I've tried H4831sc in a 6.5x55, 240Wby, and 280 and velocity was terrible in all three. I don't care for it at all.


----------



## BriarPatch99

If a brass has the proper neck tension ...there is no reason to crimp on compressed loads ...unless you got a really big compression factor going on ... the normal compressed load is usually less than 105% ... If your loads are above that then a crimp "may" be useful ...

I have shot some major compressed loads and never had bullets move ....but I try to insure that neck tension is right also..


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> If a brass has the proper neck tension ...there is no reason to crimp on compressed loads ...unless you got a really big compression factor going on ... the normal compressed load is usually less than 105% ... If your loads are above that then a crimp "may" be useful ...
> 
> I have shot some major compressed loads and never had bullets move ....but I try to insure that neck tension is right also..



How do you tackle neck tension? Something I haven’t messed with but suppose it could explain some of the inconsistencies I’m seeing on brass that I’ve cranked a half dozen times.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Measure the expander ball ....compare it to bullet diameter ... 

Annealed brass will also be more consistent with tension...

They also make hydraulic tension pressure testers ...but pretty expensive ... 

A fellow can kinda use a scale and pressing a bullet against it to see how many pounds before the bullets move .... can also press against a solid surface to see if they move with hand pressure but the results are not "measured" ...


----------



## BriarPatch99

Here is a good read .....https://bisonballistics.com/articles/case-neck-tension-a-stress-analysis

Another ... https://www.accurateshooter.com/technical-articles/reloading/neck-tension-not-just-bushing-size/


----------



## BriarPatch99

Here is one area that really clean(the shiny clean like stainless pins give) ....really clean brass has more grip on a bullet than a sooty brass ...even just natural tarnished brass is slicker than "clean" brass ... that applies to the sizing process too...

Those folks that used coated as Moly or Boron coated bullets deal with this ...as the same slick coating that lets the bullet goes down the barrel with less friction also gives you less friction in the cartridge brass ...


----------



## Adam5

I finished prepping 500 .223 cases on Monday. They’re sized, trimmed, chamfered, primed, and ready to load.


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> Here is a good read .....https://bisonballistics.com/articles/case-neck-tension-a-stress-analysis
> 
> Another ... https://www.accurateshooter.com/technical-articles/reloading/neck-tension-not-just-bushing-size/



Thanks - I like the guy at Bison Ballistics and will give it a read. 

My brother has a buddy in FL ranch country that shoots a lot to 1000 yds, tells me a concentricity gage is a game changer. I haven’t picked one up yet but may check it out


----------



## rosewood

Adam5 said:


> I finished prepping 500 .223 cases on Monday. They’re sized, trimmed, chamfered, primed, and ready to load.


Nice!  The hard work is done now.  Wanna prep some for me?  

Rosewood


----------



## Milkman

Y’all be getting ready to start a new thread. This one’s about full


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> My brother has a buddy in FL ranch country that shoots a lot to 1000 yds, tells me a concentricity gage is a game changer. I haven’t picked one up yet but may check it out



Knowing they aren't concentric isn't the game changer.  Knowing what to do to make sure it is minimal is the game changer.

I don't check my .260 and it regularly shoots a .25-.33 group at 1K.  Could checking concentricity make it better and by how much



rosewood said:


> Wanna prep some for me?


I got 2 buckets he can do after yours


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I got 2 buckets he can do after yours





I hear ya.


This is now waiting on me for a rainy day week project.


----------



## bullethead

Dub said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> 
> This is now waiting on me for a rainy day week project.


If you get THAT much rain, time might be better spent on Ark construction!


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> If you get THAT much rain, time might be better spent on Ark construction!




I'm so far behind on stuff that I don't have to worry about where to start.....I'll jump on any aspect of it and get moving and that'll be progress.   








Milkman said:


> Y’all be getting ready to start a new thread. This one’s about full



Yes sir.....here is a new one.....


https://forum.gon.com/threads/did-you-reload-anything-today-3.1023465/


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> 
> This is now waiting on me for a rainy day week project.


Man, that is straight wall pistol, that is easy peasy.  I just put that on the 550B while loading.  No prerequisite prep required.  Just cleaning in the tumbler.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Done!


----------



## Adam5

rosewood said:


> Nice!  The hard work is done now.  Wanna prep some for me?
> 
> Rosewood



I’m setting brass prep aside until after my parents visit this weekend. After that, I have a 16 lbs bag of clean 9mm brass to play with, as well as 500 certified once fired Remington.38 Spl test brass.


----------



## Milkman

New thread is here

https://forum.gon.com/threads/did-you-reload-anything-today-3.1023465/


----------

